# All about Acer Iconia One 7 - B1-730HD (Q&A, TROUBLESHOOTING, ROOT, HELP)



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 17, 2014)

What to say!


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> What to say!

Click to collapse



We continue to wait for the link update the part of vihali...


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 17, 2014)

SDC maybe find a solution for flash the system.img! He will test tonight!


----------



## Mkyo (Oct 18, 2014)

Iconia b1-730 HD support OTG ????


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 18, 2014)

Mkyo said:


> Iconia b1-730 HD support OTG ????

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 18, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



Of course it supports! The B1-730HD it's the best companion! :cyclops:  LOL


----------



## vihali (Oct 18, 2014)

This is the ota update to kitkat
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tszhi8mrd0m0woy/update.zip?dl=0


----------



## vihali (Oct 19, 2014)

Dear guys, are you working on making a flashable version?


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 19, 2014)

vihali said:


> Dear guys, are you working on making a flashable version?

Click to collapse



Yes! SDC still working and test cwm recovery ........!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## SoftEagle (Oct 26, 2014)

*no Boot Help!*

Hello,

I rootet this device @4.4.2 with myKIT_BATCHv1.1.x.
Then i edit the plattform text to get the Writerights ion SD Card.
There i Make a little Mistake:

Look here:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    <permission name="android.permission.WRITE_EXTERNAL_STORAGE" >
        <group gid="sdcard_r" />
        <group gid="sdcard_rw" />
	  <group gid=”media_rw” />
    </permission>
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mistake by copy and paste -”- and -"-

Then i reboot tablet and get errors whith Google etc.
I Then i get it to default settings.
Now i cant boot the Tablet whithout error 

I flashed in Recovery mode the Upfate file whithout errors.
But after the Boot Logos it cannt go to system whithout errors. 
On the PC the Device cant show.

How i can Flash in recoverymode A Stock/Recovery ?
Can someone Help me?


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 26, 2014)

SoftEagle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I rootet this device @4.4.2 with myKIT_BATCHv1.1.x.
> Then i edit the plattform text to get the Writerights ion SD Card.
> ...

Click to collapse



You tablet boot on, and you are able to replace plattform.XML!?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## SoftEagle (Oct 26, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> You tablet boot on, and you are able to replace plattform.XML!?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



After editing the Plattform XML IT have errors


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 26, 2014)

SoftEagle said:


> After editing the Plattform XML IT have errors

Click to collapse



OK for errors you are able with file manager to replace platform.xml I  give you a link for platform with sdcard fix.
And you are set the file permission to 644 maybe is just permission...

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## wilberfish (Oct 26, 2014)

Mine was the same, it was permission giving errors. After I changed it all was good.

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 26, 2014)

Who need to flash system img just ask.

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## SoftEagle (Oct 26, 2014)

*Must Flash recovery*

Hello, 

I Need a Update.zip that works in Recovery mode.
All Files to download ebove dont works. Gives Errors.


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 26, 2014)

SoftEagle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I Need a Update.zip that works in Recovery mode.
> All Files to download ebove dont works. Gives Errors.

Click to collapse



 Your tablet boot up, you must go in file manager!?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## SoftEagle (Oct 26, 2014)

It doensnt boot until android.

Onliy Acer logo and then.......

Comes Errors like You tube error.
Google text-to-speech Engine has stopped.
Unfortunately, Setup Wizard has stopped.


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 26, 2014)

Start this tablet normal and tell me you must open a file manager on your android tablet for replace the file ??? OMFG

Sent from my B1-730HD

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------

What you be on jb4.2 then with **** platform.xml you go to update to kitkat4.4!?

Sent from my B1-730HD

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------

Every error close and cancel try to start a file manager

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## SoftEagle (Oct 26, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Start this tablet normal and tell me you must open a file manager on your android tablet for replace the file ??? OMFG
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It doesnt starts normal.

Comes Errors like You tube error.
 Google text-to-speech Engine has stopped.
 Unfortunately, Setup Wizard has stopped. 

No way to open es Explorer or so nothing.
Connected to device ot dont be seen on PC Explorer nothing.

After i rewrite the Plattform.xml in running System ist damaged after restart the tablet.

I have Kitkat 4.4.2 on it


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 26, 2014)

Strange the update not go you not have jb4.2 must stop before check the md5 of platform.xml

Sent from my B1-730HD

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------

It's only one way to restore your system but is not easy you know fastboot and adb?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## SoftEagle (Oct 26, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Strange the update not go you not have jb4.2 must stop before check the md5 of platform.xml
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fastboot and adb idont know, sorry.
Can you give me the right links , then i must studi them.


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 26, 2014)

You must flash the system.img but is not easy you must put the commands manually !? 

Sent from my B1-730HD

---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------

You can do this!? All this come more complex your system is not KitKat !

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## Pitbullfreak (Oct 26, 2014)

Downloads down ?


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes to many downloads today! Tomorrow will work ?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 26, 2014)

SoftEagle said:


> Fastboot and adb idont know, sorry.
> Can you give me the right links , then i must studi them.

Click to collapse



SoftEagle, do you wanna do a team viewer connection and I fix your device? If yes send me the ID and PASS


----------



## vihali (Oct 27, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Who need to flash system img just ask.
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



By this, did you mean that we are now able to flash stock rom?

Which rom is it?


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 27, 2014)

vihali said:


> By this, did you mean that we are now able to flash stock rom?
> 
> Which rom is it?

Click to collapse



Yes! We are able to flash system.img

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## Antagonist42 (Oct 27, 2014)

Errors after flashing system.IMG - if the system image was unpacked, edited, repacked on a M$ Windows system it's hard to get them to repack and work..... I would be tempted to make a Partition in Windows for ext4fs (correct me if I got that wrong) and do all unpacking and repacking there.

It could also be the cache & Dalvik Cache, I had a similar thing with Acer Liquid Express E320, deodexed ROM on windows - no dice, only crashing, wiped cache and ran longer but still crashed so I'd put it down to the partition formatting 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 27, 2014)

Antagonist42 said:


> Errors after flashing system.IMG - if the system image was unpacked, edited, repacked on a M$ Windows system it's hard to get them to repack and work..... I would be tempted to make a Partition in Windows for ext4fs (correct me if I got that wrong) and do all unpacking and repacking there.
> 
> It could also be the cache & Dalvik Cache, I had a similar thing with Acer Liquid Express E320, deodexed ROM on windows - no dice, only crashing, wiped cache and ran longer but still crashed so I'd put it down to the partition formatting
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nothing of this, system.img is original dump of system partition on android no touched just we have find a solution to flash the system [emoji3] .....

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## Antagonist42 (Oct 27, 2014)

Do you know which file type was used in the dump?

A direct copy of system.img (doubtful as not flashing), a .raw image (same as previous), a ext4fs image or a yaffs image?

Was it dumped to sdcard or to PC? If PC then it's likely the partitioning block size and type from the system it was dumped to.....I've played about with this type of thing and comes down to system it was put onto or run from 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 27, 2014)

Antagonist42 said:


> Do you know which file type was used in the dump?
> 
> A direct copy of system.img (doubtful as not flashing), a .raw image (same as previous), a ext4fs image or a yaffs image?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is all tested, format system partition and flash the dump img and work everything but is not simple to do .... ext4 dump

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## Pitbullfreak (Oct 27, 2014)

how do I process the files on the tablet with which app ?
Is there a tutorial for it


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 27, 2014)

Pitbullfreak said:


> how do I process the files on the tablet with which app ?
> Is there a tutorial for it

Click to collapse



Explain better! I don't understand u ?

Sent from my B1-730HD

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------

For make a system dump!?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## Pitbullfreak (Oct 27, 2014)

The files of one page as I work with it on the tablet, or rather how do I install it

---------- Post added at 10:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 AM ----------




vampir74 said:


> Explain better! I don't understand u ?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes for Full Dump an update to 4.4

---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 AM ----------

how do I install the recovery on the tablet so I can play the update?


----------



## Thunderstorm_AP (Oct 27, 2014)

Is this Tablet a good decision?


Sent from my Phicomm i600. Samsung sucks!!!


----------



## wilberfish (Oct 27, 2014)

For the money its great (£79 in U.K.)

Got one on Saturday, no problem so far. 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vihali (Oct 27, 2014)

Hope there will be a step-by-step instruction on how to flash system.img soon.

As I understand, the image will be flashed by typing adb commands manually rathan using spflash to load scattered file and flash like in the other popular machines.


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 27, 2014)

vihali said:


> Hope there will be a step-by-step instruction on how to flash system.img soon.
> 
> As I understand, the image will be flashed by typing adb commands manually rathan using spflash to load scattered file and flash like in the other popular machines.

Click to collapse



Less of 1h be all here, tool for flash tutorial and etc in this moment p3dru and me testing .... The tool is for repair broken system boot up, erase and flash everything!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 27, 2014)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4)
*Thanks to SDC - p3DRu - Vampire74*​


----------



## Lothgar (Oct 28, 2014)

Will the Acer update this tab with android L?


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 28, 2014)

Lothgar said:


> Will the Acer update this tab with android L?

Click to collapse



No, it says: This flash all system dump (Android 4.4)


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 28, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> No, it says: This flash all system dump (Android 4.4)

Click to collapse



He ask it will have a original update to android L !!! Lol ?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## vihali (Oct 28, 2014)

What is System dump for? I am not so familiar with these terms. Any instruction yet?


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 28, 2014)

vihali said:


> What is System dump for? I am not so familiar with these terms. Any instruction yet?

Click to collapse



This is repair tool will erase all your device and flash all boot,fastboot,system (android 4.4)...
System dump is a copy of our system on tablet simple explanation....
If you break your system, you try factory reset and system not but up than you use this tool... Read instructions on screen when you start the tool...
Just to say system.img must be on sdcard (decompress first from system.img.gz to system.img have 1.5Gb).


Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## SoftEagle (Oct 28, 2014)

*get Writerights on external  SD . FIX Plattform.xml*



p3DRu said:


> Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
> This flash all system dump (Android 4.4)
> *Thanks to SDC - p3DRu - Vampire74*​

Click to collapse





So here I am again. 

- Repair Tool - 

that is fantastic news 
Thank you very much! Such work I respect! 
So, since my HD730 works again I'm even willing to donate something. 
Is there a Paypal account? Then I ask for info via PM. 
Then I do it, I promise. 

Now to my real problem: 
My 730HD I have now rooted. 
Superuser is installed. 

How can I without my system to adjust the scrap Plattform.xml. 
Wants programs can move to SD. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 28, 2014)

SoftEagle said:


> So here I am again.
> 
> - Repair Tool -
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you used the repair tool and the system image from here the platform.xml have sdfix

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 28, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> He ask it will have a original update to android L !!! Lol ?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



Lol sorry I don't understant the question the question at first view ?


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm working on version 1.2 of the program, it will be more complete, designed and fast! ? All can now play with device without scary! ?


----------



## vanonymous (Oct 28, 2014)

*hellyeah*

wow ! Finally i can play my "vaspa" (device code name) w/o any concern ! great work !

I hope soon maybe we will have custom roms!


----------



## wilberfish (Oct 28, 2014)

Is everyone's slow to charge?

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 28, 2014)

SoftEagle said:


> So here I am again.
> 
> - Repair Tool -
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for Donation, here are the link:


----------



## SoftEagle (Oct 28, 2014)

*How i can Move Apps from inter Storage to external SDCard*



p3DRu said:


> Thank you for Donation, here are the link:

Click to collapse



The Donate is sent.

I Need Help by move the Apps from internal to external SD.

How i can do this in Andoird from Acer. I have a Samsung S5 there it is easy to do!!


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 28, 2014)

SoftEagle said:


> The Donate is sent.
> 
> I Need Help by move the Apps from internal to external SD.
> 
> How i can do this in Andoird from Acer. I have a Samsung S5 there it is easy to do!!

Click to collapse



I just use move large data and obb to sdcard with folder mount is a simple way... 

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## arecky (Oct 28, 2014)

*system.img*



vampir74 said:


> This is repair tool will erase all your device and flash all boot,fastboot,system (android 4.4)...
> System dump is a copy of our system on tablet simple explanation....
> If you break your system, you try factory reset and system not but up than you use this tool... Read instructions on screen when you start the tool...
> Just to say system.img must be on sdcard (decompress first from  to system.img have 1.5Gb).
> ...

Click to collapse



How to decompress  system.img.gz?


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 28, 2014)

arecky said:


> How to decompress  system.img.gz?

Click to collapse



7zip,winrar.....

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 28, 2014)

SoftEagle said:


> The Donate is sent.
> 
> I Need Help by move the Apps from internal to external SD.
> 
> How i can do this in Andoird from Acer. I have a Samsung S5 there it is easy to do!!

Click to collapse



Thanks for the donation. I will work on move apps to external SD


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 28, 2014)

SoftEagle said:


> The Donate is sent.
> 
> I Need Help by move the Apps from internal to external SD.
> 
> How i can do this in Andoird from Acer. I have a Samsung S5 there it is easy to do!!

Click to collapse



Your device is rooted?


----------



## arecky (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok thanks. And one more question how to decompress system.img on PC?


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 28, 2014)

arecky said:


> Ok thanks. And one more question how to decompress system.img on PC?

Click to collapse



You don't need for flash ! Is not compressed that is a image of system partition in ext4

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 28, 2014)

wilberfish said:


> Is everyone's slow to charge?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No, you need how mutch time to charge 100%?


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 28, 2014)

arecky said:


> Ok thanks. And one more question how to decompress system.img on PC?

Click to collapse



You can use this: ext2explore


----------



## wilberfish (Oct 28, 2014)

Takes about 4 hours from 10 to 100% on the Acer charger.


----------



## SoftEagle (Oct 28, 2014)

*Move from internal Storage to SDcard*



p3DRu said:


> Your device is rooted?

Click to collapse



Yes its rootet with myKIT_BATCHv1.1.x


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm tired ¡¡!! ??? Make me crazy this tablet lol

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 28, 2014)

wilberfish said:


> Takes about 4 hours from 10 to 100% on the Acer charger.

Click to collapse



Today I will test my time to charging


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 29, 2014)

My charging time 2h30min. with work on tablet...

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## wilberfish (Oct 29, 2014)

Tried 2 other chargers with same results.Looks like a return then!


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 29, 2014)

wilberfish said:


> Tried 2 other chargers with same results.Looks like a return then!

Click to collapse



Look your battery info maybe you have one application(have a bug) use to much battery…..
First do a factory reset you put some non original apps in system delete, then try charge!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## wilberfish (Oct 29, 2014)

Did that last night and still takes as long. Will return for replacement as only 4 days old. Thanks.


----------



## Antagonist42 (Oct 29, 2014)

wilberfish said:


> Did that last night and still takes as long. Will return for replacement as only 4 days old. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Is the second charger the same voltage and current as the ACER charger?

If it's lower volts and/or current it would take longer also 

Could just be a faulty charger if they're different if that is the case.

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## wilberfish (Oct 29, 2014)

No Acer is 5.35v @2a.
Tried 1 @ 5.5v/2.2a and second Acer charger at same. Must be a fault with tablet. Shame as is the only fault with this budget tablet, so will replace as I really like it, much better than the other two I have at the same price.


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 29, 2014)

wilberfish said:


> No Acer is 5.35v @2a.
> Tried 1 @ 5.5v/2.2a and second Acer charger at same. Must be a fault with tablet. Shame as is the only fault with this budget tablet, so will replace as I really like it, much better than the other two I have at the same price.

Click to collapse



In the past I have trouble with charging cable u try another cable!

Sent from my B1-730HD

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------

For 2A must be thick cable not thin...That make trouble in charging to!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## wilberfish (Oct 29, 2014)

No all 3 have different cables, taking it back now. Will swap for one with a black cover as yellow marks easily.

---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------

The 2a charger and cable is the official Acer charger, also tried a Samsung at [email protected]


----------



## arecky (Oct 29, 2014)

*Flash problem*



vampir74 said:


> This is repair tool will erase all your device and flash all boot,fastboot,system (android 4.4)...
> System dump is a copy of our system on tablet simple explanation....
> If you break your system, you try factory reset and system not but up than you use this tool... Read instructions on screen when you start the tool...
> Just to say system.img must be on sdcard (decompress first from system.img.gz to system.img have 1.5Gb).
> ...

Click to collapse



How to use this app?

I see on tablet droidboot menu  reboot droidboot, reboot, recovery, and power off 
bottom fastboot init and fastboot cmd waiting 
On PC progress still is 5% without any command, wats is wrong?


My tablet have Android 4.4.2 and root, it is a problem?
system.img is on ext sdcard


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 29, 2014)

arecky said:


> How to use this app?
> 
> I see on tablet droidboot menu  reboot droidboot, reboot, recovery, and power off
> bottom fastboot init and fastboot cmd waiting
> ...

Click to collapse



Can I assist you at this moment with team viewer?


----------



## Poeta (Oct 29, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
> This flash all system dump (Android 4.4)
> *Thanks to SDC - p3DRu - Vampire74*​

Click to collapse



Hi,

Link down. I can't download 


Olá,

A ligação está indisponível. Não consigo descarregar.

Parabéns pelo trabalho


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 29, 2014)

Poeta said:


> Hi,
> 
> Link down. I can't download
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Link resolved! Try to download again. [emoji28] 

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## wilberfish (Oct 29, 2014)

Replaced mine earlier today. It now charges fine so must have been a fault. New one seems faster as well, and I was happy before!


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## vihali (Oct 29, 2014)

OK, at least we have a backup, just in case everything is screwed up. I just dont like 4.4 so I will not use this tool. Please tell me if you have a method to flash 4.2.2. I love this rom.


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 29, 2014)

vihali said:


> OK, at least we have a backup, just in case everything is screwed up. I just dont like 4.4 so I will not use this tool. Please tell me if you have a method to flash 4.2.2. I love this rom.

Click to collapse



Just wait will be a cwm recovery to¡!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 29, 2014)

vihali said:


> OK, at least we have a backup, just in case everything is screwed up. I just dont like 4.4 so I will not use this tool. Please tell me if you have a method to flash 4.2.2. I love this rom.

Click to collapse



You got a 4.2.2 backup?


----------



## wilberfish (Oct 29, 2014)

S%?t just updated mine, never thought to dump it before update, sorry.


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 29, 2014)

wilberfish said:


> S%?t just updated mine, never thought to dump it before update, sorry.

Click to collapse



Is not just a dump of device must be more things.......

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## vihali (Oct 30, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> You got a 4.2.2 backup?

Click to collapse



No, thats why I am asking.

I dont know why Acer does not release official rom. Every tablet/phone I have always has their official rom so we are not afraid of bricking it.


----------



## Antagonist42 (Oct 30, 2014)

Acer don't make ANY handsets/tablets, from what I've come across, they are seeming to be ODM (Original Design Manufacturer) and not OEM, designed by a handset/tablet manufacturer for that part of the larger market, Acer and probably the cheaper 'one-off's' buy the design, have the ROM installed, the only updates will probably be to system apps, security and the RADIO, as for an actual OS update I seriously doubt that will happen, the same for unlocking boot loader or having lower level security turned off.

They're in it for the money only, don't seem interested in any longevity of these devices.

One company was CCI (Korean manufacturing plant I think - was on Wiki or google), their software loaded the boot loader and boot and was also part of the EUU update so Acer didn't make it or there would be no need for that companies input that I can see as they make the units themselves!!!

Also one handset was based on the HTC chacha motherboard, so my guess is CCI hold the actual design of the motherboard but only sell same motherboard themselves if other hardware doesn't match that of a rival.

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 30, 2014)

OMG ? to much for read....

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## vihali (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks @antagonis42
So if the tablet broke down, we would never recover to 4.2.2 rom any more.


----------



## wilberfish (Oct 30, 2014)

@vampir74 said there is a cwm in development so then yes if you keep 4.2 then make a backup.


----------



## Antagonist42 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'd like/prefer TWRP if anybody has the ability? Had failures in past with CWM but that was a few years ago 

It is something that if I was able to do I would 
Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 30, 2014)

Antagonist42 said:


> I'd like/prefer TWRP if anybody has the ability? Had failures in past with CWM but that was a few years ago
> 
> It is something that if I was able to do I would
> Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Just make a twrp I will wait your recovery [emoji4]


----------



## vihali (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah twrp has visual UI, better than cwm using navigation.


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 30, 2014)

vihali said:


> Yeah twrp has visual UI, better than cwm using navigation.

Click to collapse



Here is not important ui! Better is cwmr for me.


----------



## Antagonist42 (Oct 30, 2014)

Time & knowledge is what I lack to make it 

Working 6 nights a week, x2 dying PC's I can't use right now lol

I will happily wait on recovery being right & working, you guys are doing a fantastic job on this 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 30, 2014)

Antagonist42 said:


> Time & knowledge is what I lack to make it
> 
> Working 6 nights a week, x2 dying PC's I can't use right now lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG lol


----------



## vihali (Oct 31, 2014)

OK take your time. I am quite happy with the root so I can remove some rubbish apps away.


----------



## Antagonist42 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'll be doing same once I can root it 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cristian313 (Oct 31, 2014)

*acer*

acer is a good choice i like it


----------



## vihali (Oct 31, 2014)

Antagonist42 said:


> I'll be doing same once I can root it
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well, so why hesitate to root it?


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## Antagonist42 (Oct 31, 2014)

No safe running PC atm! Not risking bricking tab because PC fails 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 31, 2014)

Antagonist42 said:


> No safe running PC atm! Not risking bricking tab because PC fails
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



For root you not brick nothing on your tablet.... The trouble come when you have root and delete or change some system files


----------



## Antagonist42 (Oct 31, 2014)

I've thought that before, until you do have a problem after a reboot, no PC and 2 days to sort PC and 3 more to fix handset.... I'll wait 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampir74 (Oct 31, 2014)

Antagonist42 said:


> I've thought that before, until you do have a problem after a reboot, no PC and 2 days to sort PC and 3 more to fix handset.... I'll wait
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Root process start on tablet when he restart, PC need just to push some files on tablet.....


----------



## Antagonist42 (Oct 31, 2014)

PC crashes 30 seconds or less to maybe 30-40 mins so just pushing files to tab may not complete, leaving me with no working/corrupt tab, no PC to spend time & fix it...

If I could safely root now I'd be looking at getting a complete dump of tab to look at partitioning and what would be writable in lower level of tab as per PBL, SBL etc 

Let's get back OT on the thread 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GeekyIshan (Nov 2, 2014)

*The Link Is not working!*



vampir74 said:


> Root process start on tablet when he restart, PC need just to push some files on tablet.....

Click to collapse



Hey The Dropbox links are not working plz help!


----------



## Antagonist42 (Nov 2, 2014)

They may be down through high download count.... May be a day wait until up again 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 2, 2014)

GeekyIshan said:


> Hey The Dropbox links are not working plz help!

Click to collapse



What file you need to download?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## GeekyIshan (Nov 2, 2014)

*Reply*



vampir74 said:


> What file you need to download?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



I wanted to download system.img plz help me !


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 2, 2014)

GeekyIshan said:


> I wanted to download system.img plz help me !

Click to collapse



Primary links working.!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## GeekyIshan (Nov 2, 2014)

*Hey Got Stuck At Boot*



vampir74 said:


> Primary links working.!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



Hey I Have got stuck on acer logo plz help i was using system.img with acer iconia b1730 hd repair tool help!


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 2, 2014)

GeekyIshan said:


> Hey I Have got stuck on acer logo plz help i was using system.img with acer iconia b1730 hd repair tool help!

Click to collapse



You decompress system.img.gz to system.img and put system.img on /sdcard/!?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## vihali (Nov 3, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Primary links working.!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



Can someone backup the file on my dropbox to another one? I am going to remove it since my dropbox is almost full, it notifies me everyday.


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 3, 2014)

vihali said:


> Can someone backup the file on my dropbox to another one? I am going to remove it since my dropbox is almost full, it notifies me everyday.

Click to collapse



!?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## GeekyIshan (Nov 3, 2014)

*Help me dudes!*



vampir74 said:


> You decompress system.img.gz to system.img and put system.img on /sdcard/!?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



Hey Tried This Method didnt work!


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 3, 2014)

GeekyIshan said:


> Hey Tried This Method didnt work!

Click to collapse



Just explain more!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## vihali (Nov 3, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> !?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



Well, the update.zip that I put on dropbox for downloading upon the request from the first page. I am going to wipe it out.


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 3, 2014)

vihali said:


> Well, the update.zip that I put on dropbox for downloading upon the request from the first page. I am going to wipe it out.

Click to collapse



OK delete!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## Antagonist42 (Nov 4, 2014)

One reason to maybe NOT upgrade from 4.2.2 up to 4.4.2



> This software update includes the following major changes:
> 
> 1. Android 4.4.2 KitKat update
> 2. Security enhancements
> ...

Click to collapse



Security enhancements meaning making it harder to gain root in all likelihood.
So glad I've not upgraded it yet.....won't be doing now 

Taken from B1 - 730 update - will probably be the same or all models including 730HD

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 4, 2014)

Antagonist42 said:


> One reason to maybe NOT upgrade from 4.2.2 up to 4.4.2
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Resolved with root
2. Have a all dump of 4.2 you are able to go back
3. KitKat is better for me



Sent from my B1-730HD

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------

Antagonist42 u will make a dump of your system?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## Antagonist42 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hopefully on Wednesday....

Look at PC, make it stable to use.
Root Tab
Extract mmcblk0 (whole device if possible) onto blank 64Gb SDCard 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vihali (Nov 4, 2014)

I run 4.2 and see it quite stable, so no reason to upgrade to kitkat. All my android devices are 4.2, still happy.


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 5, 2014)

I made one simple app for tweak our tablets who want test just ask!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## wilberfish (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy to test anything.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 5, 2014)

wilberfish said:


> Happy to test anything.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



OK here is https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B19wXOU-3oycVkV6QWIwcS03X0k/edit?usp=docslist_api

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## social-design-concepts (Nov 5, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Yes! SDC still working and test cwm recovery ........!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



Trial Tethered CWM Recovery up in this post : 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=51090059 

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## joanthanmajh (Nov 5, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> OK here is https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B19wXOU-3oycVkV6QWIwcS03X0k/edit?usp=docslist_api
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



what does this tweak exactly
I want to try it on the Venue 8 3830 4.4.2


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 5, 2014)

joanthanmajh said:


> what does this tweak exactly
> I want to try it on the Venue 8 3830 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Try! I work to make better ui more tweaks and explanation of tweaks this just to see working and you see some difference....!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## triplex92 (Nov 6, 2014)

i have tablet 730HD. Where Clockworkmod (touch) or TWRP recovery (touch) download ? Then will build recovery! but must looking for kernel. Thank you!


----------



## joanthanmajh (Nov 6, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Try! I work to make better ui more tweaks and explanation of tweaks this just to see working and you see some difference....!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



The app starts but the GUI is messed up


Sent from my Venue 8 3830


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 6, 2014)

joanthanmajh said:


> The app starts but the GUI is messed up
> View attachment 3002314
> 
> Sent from my Venue 8 3830

Click to collapse



Is only for landscape !... I'm working on new ui, tweaks , ....

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## Lothgar (Nov 6, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Is only for landscape !... I'm working on new ui, tweaks , ....
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



Whats the functions of this tool?


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 7, 2014)

New UI 


Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## krishna81222 (Nov 7, 2014)

:good::good: download links!!!


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 7, 2014)

Maybe someone wait for a link to try the app? But need some tester to tell how app work is good or not(working tweaks or not), what stuff need to have.... etc....

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## joanthanmajh (Nov 7, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Maybe someone wait for a link to try the app? But need some tester to tell how app work is good or not(working tweaks or not), what stuff need to have.... etc....
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



I'll be a tester if you want 
Dell Venue 3830 4.4.2


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 7, 2014)

joanthanmajh said:


> I'll be a tester if you want
> Dell Venue 3830 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Send you a PM.

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## vvk30 (Nov 8, 2014)

I own a 730hd ... Though its a fairly performing device given the price , the battery seemed on par !! Did some research and according to CPU spy , the processor never scales to anything less than 800mhz + both cores remain online all the time. Is there a chance we can scale it to around 300 MHz ?? A kernel maybe ??


----------



## joanthanmajh (Nov 8, 2014)

So I ran antutu with and without the Tweak and it seems to give a slightly higher score with entropy, kernel, and governor tweaks turned on
thanks to @vampir74 and @p3DRu
:good:


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 8, 2014)

joanthanmajh said:


> So I ran antutu with and without the Tweak and it seems to give a slightly higher score with entropy, kernel, and governor tweaks turned on
> thanks to @vampir74 and @p3DRu
> :good:

Click to collapse



Try the new I change something in kernel tweaks! 
Download Intel Tweaker on first page.!!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/gen...1-730hd-qa-t2908845/post56087813#post56087813

This is beta release for test! Need root and busybox! [emoji6] 

Here is a video of  Intel tweaker beta version: http://youtu.be/gbbrT6J-0ts

Sent from my B1-730HD

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------




vvk30 said:


> I own a 730hd ... Though its a fairly performing device given the price , the battery seemed on par !! Did some research and according to CPU spy , the processor never scales to anything less than 800mhz + both cores remain online all the time. Is there a chance we can scale it to around 300 MHz ?? A kernel maybe ??

Click to collapse



Freq is set in kernel and not go down only to 800, but you must turn off  the cores and set governors to optimize the battery.

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## Lothgar (Nov 9, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Try the new I change something in kernel tweaks!
> Download Intel Tweaker on first page.!!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/gen...1-730hd-qa-t2908845/post56087813#post56087813
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice work! Thanks bro! :highfive:


----------



## wilberfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Can't download tweaker, file does not exist.

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 9, 2014)

wilberfish said:


> Can't download tweaker, file does not exist.
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Here is new link https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B19wXOU-3oycV2VXX1Rtakk3Zk0/edit?usp=docslist_api
p3DRu watching football and not have time to change  lol

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## hiwrld (Nov 11, 2014)

*dropbox 509*

Hi,
I would like so much to try the hacks you have prepared, but I can't. :crying:
I am trying since yesterday to download the img files on the first post (boot, fastboot, system, ota, recovery) but I receive always the dropbox 509 error.
Could you make the files available over torrent or some other means? :fingers-crossed:
Best


----------



## krishna81222 (Nov 11, 2014)

*PPP widget*

can anyone help me in using ppp widget to use usb modem in acer b1 730 hd i followed every instructions and i have 2 modems but both are not working!!!:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 11, 2014)

krishna81222 said:


> can anyone help me in using ppp widget to use usb modem in acer b1 730 hd i followed every instructions and i have 2 modems but both are not working!!!:crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Which type of 3G modem have!?
See with this app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.connectivity.usbDetector if your modem are detected!
Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## krishna81222 (Nov 11, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Which type of 3G modem have!?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



Huawei e173s-1 and huawei EC306-1

in the widget it is showing no modem found.i can see light blinking in my modems. and im aso getting open this usb with ppp widget pop up but after that nothing is happening.It is detected by the app you mentioned.


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 11, 2014)

krishna81222 said:


> Huawei e173s-1 and huawei EC306-1
> 
> in the widget it is showing no modem found.i can see light blinking in my modems.

Click to collapse



Important is u have a driver for this modem installed on device!
Look this app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.connectivity.usbDetector detect your modem..
Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## krishna81222 (Nov 11, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Important is u have a driver for this modem installed on device!
> Look this app detect your modem..
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



 and im aso getting open this usb with ppp widget pop up but after that nothing is happening.It is detected by the app you mentioned.


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 11, 2014)

krishna81222 said:


> and im aso getting open this usb with ppp widget pop up but after that nothing is happening.It is detected by the app you mentioned.

Click to collapse



In app when u touch on device what u have? give me this more info

Sent from my B1-730HD

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------




krishna81222 said:


> and im aso getting open this usb with ppp widget pop up but after that nothing is happening.It is detected by the app you mentioned.

Click to collapse



Uninstall the PPP widget, connect  3g modem with your tablet go in setting of tablet look at wireless & network there must come a option for mobile network turn on and everything must work ...

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## krishna81222 (Nov 11, 2014)

[/COLOR]
Uninstall the PPP widget, connect  3g modem with your tablet go in setting of tablet look at wireless & network there must come a option for mobile network turn on and everything must work ...

Sent from my B1-730HD[/QUOTE]
There is no mobile network option in this tab it is wifi only.


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 11, 2014)

krishna81222 said:


> [/COLOR]
> Uninstall the PPP widget, connect  3g modem with your tablet go in setting of tablet look at wireless & network there must come a option for mobile network turn on and everything must work ...
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



There is no mobile network option in this tab it is wifi only.[/QUOTE]
The option come when you connect the modem if everything good with drivers, look and to "more" option in network with the modem connect to tablet!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## krishna81222 (Nov 11, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> There is no mobile network option in this tab it is wifi only.

Click to collapse



The option come when you connect the modem if everything good with drivers, look and to "more" option in network with the modem connect to tablet!

Sent from my B1-730HD[/QUOTE]
when i connect the modem iim geeting open ppp widget 2 when tihis USB device is connected.And then when i press ok nothing happens.no nothing is coming under more options.


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 11, 2014)

krishna81222 said:


> The option come when you connect the modem if everything good with drivers, look and to "more" option in network with the modem connect to tablet!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



when i connect the modem iim geeting open ppp widget 2 when tihis USB device is connected.And then when i press ok nothing happens.no nothing is coming under more options.[/QUOTE]
1.You listen what I say uninstall PPP widget at look in settings of tablet!
2.Us tablet have suport for 3g modems not need PPP widget
3. ppp widget is not good for us tablet u want to try must be ppp widget 2
4. For use PPP widget must have a ROOT
Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## krishna81222 (Nov 11, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> when i connect the modem iim geeting open ppp widget 2 when tihis USB device is connected.And then when i press ok nothing happens.no nothing is coming under more options.

Click to collapse



1.You listen what I say uninstall PPP widget at look in settings of tablet!
2.Us tablet have suport for 3g modems not need PPP widget
3. ppp widget is not good for us tablet u want to try must be ppp widget 2
4. For use PPP widget must have a ROOT
Sent from my B1-730HD[/QUOTE]
I Have already rooted my device and checked root access.
Till now im talking abt ppp widget 2 only.
i uninstalled the widget.
connected the modem with otg adapter.
in my notification i see damaged sd card(USB STORAGE) the light starts blinking in modem Went to more under Wireless & networks only had aeroplane mode and VPN.


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 11, 2014)

Then try in PPP widget 2 to turn on the option "Disable mobile subsystem while connected"

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## krishna81222 (Nov 11, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Then try in PPP widget 2 to turn on the option "Disable mobile subsystem while connected"
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



Im using it in my pc and it works!! I turn on the option then also it remains like as it was before.


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 11, 2014)

krishna81222 said:


> Im using it in my pc and it works!! I turn on the option then also it remains like as it was before.

Click to collapse



Then first to buy the modem try with tablet this is not supported sorry...
Or use your phone how a WiFi hotspot or Bluetooth and go to internet thru your phone!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## krishna81222 (Nov 11, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Then first to buy the modem try with tablet this is not supported sorry...
> Or use your phone how a WiFi hotspot or Bluetooth and go to internet thru your phone!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



That means no modem will work on this device because i saw this modem working in saome other devices.And then have you tried any modem in this device.


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 11, 2014)

krishna81222 said:


> That means no modem will work on this device because i saw this modem working in saome other devices.And then have you tried any modem in this device.

Click to collapse



I try in shop and worked some but I not remember the models give some days I will go to shop and try again and write the models or you must go to shop and try to!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## krishna81222 (Nov 11, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> I try in shop and worked some but I not remember the models give some days I will go to shop and try again and write the models or you must go to shop and try to!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



Please try and suggest me some models because in my country i cannot go to the shop and try!!!:good::good::good::good:


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 11, 2014)

krishna81222 said:


> Please try and suggest me some models because in my country i cannot go to the shop and try!!!:good::good::good::good:

Click to collapse



Which country is !? [emoji6] lol

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## krishna81222 (Nov 11, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Which country is !? [emoji6] lol
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



INDIA


----------



## vvk30 (Nov 11, 2014)

@krishna81222
Steps :
1. Turn off Wi-Fi
2. Install : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=diewland.settings.mobilenetworks
2.Edit APN accordingly Google it if necessary.
3.Done


----------



## Lothgar (Nov 11, 2014)

Anybody working on custom recovery?


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 11, 2014)

Lothgar said:


> Anybody working on custom recovery?

Click to collapse



Cwm recovery http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=51090059&postcount=3

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## Lothgar (Nov 11, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Cwm recovery http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=51090059&postcount=3
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



Thanks again man!


----------



## krishna81222 (Nov 12, 2014)

vvk30 said:


> @krishna81222
> Steps :
> 1. Turn off Wi-Fi
> 2. Install : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=diewland.settings.mobilenetworks
> ...

Click to collapse



I did what you told i got the working apn settings and i saved it.but when i connect the modem nothing happens only the light is blinking the mobile network is ticked. but nothing happens.


----------



## vvk30 (Nov 12, 2014)

krishna81222 said:


> I did what you told i got the working apn settings and i saved it.but when i connect the modem nothing happens only the light is blinking the mobile network is ticked. but nothing happens.

Click to collapse



Well maybe its not supported [emoji53]
Try asking it here : http://community.acer.com/t5/Android-Tablets/bd-p/tablets


----------



## hassan (Nov 13, 2014)

Could some one please upload dump to Mega. Dropbox links are dead.


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 13, 2014)

hassan said:


> Could some one please upload dump to Mega. Dropbox links are dead.

Click to collapse



What u need?


----------



## hassan (Nov 13, 2014)

I need all .img files. My sons iconia stuck on boot screen.

Ok. i did manage to download the files. But i suspect that system is not being flashed from memory card. Tablet is still stuck on boot.


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 13, 2014)

hassan said:


> I need all .img files. My sons iconia stuck on boot screen.
> 
> Ok. i did manage to download the files. But i suspect that system is not being flashed from memory card. Tablet is still stuck on boot.

Click to collapse



1.Install original usb drivers from acer
2. Turn on USB debugging
3. Decompress system.img.gz 
4. Copy system.img to sdcard /  (system.img have 1.5Gb)
5. Start repair tool and read on screen instructions
Tablet must enter in droidboot and u must see the process of flash on tablet!


----------



## hassan (Nov 13, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> 1.Install original usb drivers from acer
> 2. Turn on USB debugging
> 3. Decompress system.img.gz
> 4. Copy system.img to sdcard /  (system.img have 1.5Gb)
> ...

Click to collapse



ADB command working as as well as fastboot commands.
I can see every thing being flashed on fastboot window on tablet but system.img. Should SD card be larger then 2GB?

Okay every thing is up and running as soon as i replaced 2GB card to 16 one.


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 13, 2014)

hassan said:


> I can see every thing being flashed on fastboot window but system.img. Should SD card be larger then 2GB?

Click to collapse



No. U must wait on 99% (cca 1min if everything good because take time to flash system) is go from 99%-100% to fast the app not find system on sdcard but u put back on tablet the sdcard, you decompress system.img.gz!?
On sdcard must be system.img in / !
 SDcard must be fat32 formated!


----------



## hassan (Nov 13, 2014)

It was a bloody memory card. All fixed.


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 13, 2014)

hassan said:


> It was a bloody memory card. All fixed.

Click to collapse



Good!


----------



## SNAKESMR (Nov 14, 2014)

hello could spend the boot.img links
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
since my tablet freseada remained in acer logo  plis help

sorry for English


----------



## ash2k5 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Android 4.2.2*



Antagonist42 said:


> Hopefully on Wednesday....
> 
> Look at PC, make it stable to use.
> Root Tab
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you please upload system image of Android 4.2.2.
I use my tab to read books and chm readers are broken in kit kat.


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 14, 2014)

SNAKESMR said:


> hello could spend the boot.img links
> fastboot.img
> recovery.img
> system.img.gz
> ...

Click to collapse



Send you a pm!


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## vihali (Nov 14, 2014)

ash2k5 said:


> Can you please upload system image of Android 4.2.2.
> I use my tab to read books and chm readers are broken in kit kat.

Click to collapse



I think no one has it since it was installed at the factory.


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 14, 2014)

vihali said:


> I think no one has it since it was installed at the factory.

Click to collapse



Just dump your device!


----------



## SteppeHMU (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi all.

I have trouble with my B1-730HD.

I can't move my application data to my sd card, i've tried link2sd, app2sd but they didn't work. I've searched and i found that, we can change some script in vold.fstab file to make external sdcard become internal sdcard, but i've tried and no script worked. Can you help me in this issue? Thank you very much. And sorry about my poor English.

Here is the content of my vold.fstab file.



> # Copyright (C) 2009 The Android Open Source Project
> #
> # Licensed under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (the "License");
> # you may not use this file except in compliance with the License.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## al-kimiya (Nov 15, 2014)

*Thanks for sharing !!*

Hi,

First thanks for sharing !! 
I recently buy this tablet and i am very happy with, but i can't uninstal some bloatware and others app (like booking for example) so i decide to root this tablet and i find this thread ! Thanks for the team !!

Could someone please upload dump to Mega or other plateform ??  Dropbox links are dead (Error 509)
boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)
Thanks Again:good:


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 15, 2014)

al-kimiya said:


> Hi,
> 
> First thanks for sharing !!
> I recently buy this tablet and i am very happy with, but i can't uninstal some bloatware and others app (like booking for example) so i decide to root this tablet and i find this thread ! Thanks for the team !!
> ...

Click to collapse



Link working but to many user download!


----------



## al-kimiya (Nov 15, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Link working but to many user download!

Click to collapse



Thanks for reply i will wait ...:good:


----------



## Antagonist42 (Nov 15, 2014)

Interesting find whilst I'm trying to get the whole mmcblk dumped
....
....
are you ready for it?
....
....
What's the betting if you have a B1-730HD that it's an HTC motherboard?

I'll hedge-my-bets seeing as scrolling through a dumped partition I found 
	
	



```
HTC_RIL
```
Now why would ACER be using the competitions code?!?!

:what:

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vihali (Nov 16, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Just dump your device!

Click to collapse



Is it necessary to have the device unrooted?

My tablet is rooted and I also removed some appd out of the system.

I love this 4.2 rom and want to backup it.


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 16, 2014)

vihali said:


> Is it necessary to have the device unrooted?
> 
> My tablet is rooted and I also removed some appd out of the system.
> 
> I love this 4.2 rom and want to backup it.

Click to collapse



Must be and rooted!
No problem for some apps missing ...


----------



## vihali (Nov 16, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Must be and rooted!
> No problem for some apps missing ...

Click to collapse



Meaning that I am able to dump the tablet into system.img and use the tool in this thread?


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 16, 2014)

vihali said:


> Meaning that I am able to dump the tablet into system.img and use the tool in this thread?

Click to collapse



The tool must be changed to because inside is boot.img ,... from KitKat
U need make full dump of device boot,recovery,fasrtboot,system then we will
make a repair tool for jb4.2....


----------



## Boridley (Nov 17, 2014)

*Had a bad monent*

Made one mistake and now just booting to the logo, anyway to make system.img.gz available sooner then waiting for dropbox to reset would be much appreciated.

Thanks i


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 17, 2014)

Boridley said:


> Made one mistake and now just booting to the logo, anyway to make system.img.gz available sooner then waiting for dropbox to reset would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks i

Click to collapse



Send u a PM!


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 17, 2014)

New links on first page for download boot,fastboot,recovery and system.img


----------



## Boridley (Nov 17, 2014)

*Signature Verification Failed*

Apply update from external storage
select from SD card system.img

install /ant/sdcard1/
opening update pachage
verifying update package
E:end of footer from /tmp/sideload/package.zip not 0*ffff (file exists)
E: signature verification failed
Installation aborted

Any thoughts


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 17, 2014)

Boridley said:


> Apply update from external storage
> select from SD card system.img
> 
> install /ant/sdcard1/
> ...

Click to collapse



Explain little more !? System.img is not a update.


----------



## Boridley (Nov 17, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Explain little more !? System.img is not a update.

Click to collapse





Tablet only boots to the Acer Image splash screen and does not go any further

Trying to restore the tablet and can boot into the recovery screen only


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 17, 2014)

Boridley said:


> Tablet only boots to the Acer Image splash screen and does not go any further
> 
> Trying to restore the tablet and can boot into the recovery screen only

Click to collapse



1. Download repair tool,system image and original USB drivers from Acer
2. Decompress system.img.gz then copy system.img to ext sdcard /
3. Turn off the tablet and then connect to PC
4. When see the battery icon for charge start repair tool
5. Read on screen instruction and wait when finish tablet restart

First boot take a little more for boot up!


----------



## Boridley (Nov 17, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> 1. Download repair tool,system image and original USB drivers from Acer
> 2. Decompress system.img.gz then copy system.img to ext sdcard /
> 3. Turn off the tablet and then connect to PC
> 4. When see the battery icon for charge start repair tool
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks that worked, you saved me from buying a new tablet. 
Sent you a donation for your time


----------



## zackoj (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello,

How can i dump 4.2 version. I would like to have backup to go back from kitkat.

Also system.img link is down. Can anybody send new link.

Tnx

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 20, 2014)

zackoj said:


> Hello,
> 
> How can i dump 4.2 version. I would like to have backup to go back from kitkat.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is a link for system.img http://j.gs/4kUn

Sent from my HTC Desire 500 dual sim

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------

And for dump u must be rooted and I must send u some files to do ...

Sent from my HTC Desire 500 dual sim


----------



## zackoj (Nov 20, 2014)

Tnx
You are fast.

Can you please send me files and quick tutorial. I guess i can dump files via adb?


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 20, 2014)

zackoj said:


> Tnx
> You are fast.
> 
> Can you please send me files and quick tutorial. I guess i can dump files via adb?
> ...

Click to collapse



If u dump send me the img files OK I will send u what need!


----------



## vihali (Nov 21, 2014)

I put the command cat proc/partitions and it returns the blocks and names like mmcblk0p* with * from 1 to 9. Anyone knows how to figure out the blocks we need to dump?


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 21, 2014)

vihali said:


> I put the command cat proc/partitions and it returns the blocks and names like mmcblk0p* with * from 1 to 9. Anyone knows how to figure out the blocks we need to dump?

Click to collapse



Give me email and I send u what u need!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## vihali (Nov 21, 2014)

Plz check the pm.

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------

OK I have figured it out and have had system.img in hand. Its 1.5GB in size, almost double kitkat!


----------



## ash2k5 (Nov 21, 2014)

> OK I have figured it out and have had system.img in hand. Its 1.5GB in size, almost double kitkat!

Click to collapse



Uncompressed system.img of KitKat is also 1.5gb, i think its actually total size of system partition (1.5 Gb).
This is the largest one i have seen, my phone has ~600mb system partition.
If you remove bloatware 500 mb would be enough even for lollipop.
I thought of decreasing system partition size, but am afraid that i may brick.


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 21, 2014)

vihali said:


> Plz check the pm.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------
> 
> OK I have figured it out and have had system.img in hand. Its 1.5GB in size, almost double kitkat!

Click to collapse



Yes is good!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## crazykid09 (Nov 22, 2014)

How long is the battery life? mine is 4-5 hours when playing games, is that good?


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 22, 2014)

crazykid09 said:


> How long is the battery life? mine is 4-5 hours when playing games, is that good?

Click to collapse



Yes is good

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## vihali (Nov 22, 2014)

It seems not OK


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 22, 2014)

vihali said:


> It seems not OK

Click to collapse



Yes u not put all files in /local/tmp/

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## vihali (Nov 22, 2014)

@vampir74 It was what I got using the file you gave me.

The system image I got last night is from a binary file in xda forum but I could not locate other necessary files. 

I will pull everything and upload the files. Can you identify which one is which?


----------



## vihali (Nov 22, 2014)

Partition table. Where are all boot, recovery, ...?


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 22, 2014)

vihali said:


> @vampir74 It was what I got using the file you gave me.
> 
> The system image I got last night is from a binary file in xda forum but I could not locate other necessary files.
> 
> I will pull everything and upload the files. Can you identify which one is which?

Click to collapse



U not push update-binary in tmp because not make all dump, just system

Sent from my B1-730HD

---------- Post added at 06:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 AM ----------

I go sleep see u later 

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 22, 2014)

I have all dump of jb4.2. Today go test !!!! 

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## vihali (Nov 22, 2014)

Well done. Waiting for the news.


----------



## ash2k5 (Nov 22, 2014)

*At last!*



vampir74 said:


> I have all dump of jb4.2. Today go test !!!!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse




Can you upload boot.img and system.img
Am eager try jb on my tab.


----------



## frewald (Nov 22, 2014)

*Help please...*

Hello,

First, deep respect for the ease of tool developed....

I tried to flash my Acer, currently on Kitkat, and I try to root to make use of the external SD-Card....

With the tablet connected via USB (in developer mode), with the system image on the external SD-Card (FAT), I start the PC-Tool.
However, it starts building, though the progress is stucked at 5%.

Any hint/tip please ?

Regards, Frewald


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 22, 2014)

frewald said:


> Hello,
> 
> First, deep respect for the ease of tool developed....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You install orig USB drivers from Acer!?
What you have on tablet screen!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## frewald (Nov 22, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> You install orig USB drivers from Acer!?
> What you have on tablet screen!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



My tablet screen just showed the normal homescreen. 
Upon USB connection it gives a push-message that it's connected (and of course it starts charging), that's all....
(normal tablet USB connection MTP, so not Camera PTP, not in developer mode)

I de-installed all USB drivers, re-installed default per Windows (Windows 8.1 64b drivers), same non-behaveour....
Now I try to install the default Acer USB package, which does not allow to install automatically as all unsigned....

When using the Windows manual driver install menu, using the official Acer USB package for this tablet, 
the three choices I get are Android ADB Interface, Bootloader Interface or Compisite ADB Interface.

I've no idea what to do, have the feeling I'm on a dead track......

Please help.... Tx


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 22, 2014)

frewald said:


> My tablet screen just showed the normal homescreen.
> Upon USB connection it gives a push-message that it's connected (and of course it starts charging), that's all....
> (normal tablet USB connection MTP, so not Camera PTP, not in developer mode)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go in developer option and turn on USB debugging

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## frewald (Nov 22, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Go in developer option and turn on USB debugging
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



Ok, tried it, below some results (device messages translated from Dutch into English, so not 100% accurate)

1. de-installed all (hidden) devices from Windows Device Manager
2. put Android in USB Developer Mode, than enabled USB debug tracking
3. connected USB cable between Android and PC
4. Android tells connected as media-device
5. Windows device manager shows both the B1-730HD under portable device AND a MTP device under Other-devices
6. Now I start your repair tool (this starts showing 1% progress, than a message about daemon tools starting up, instanteneous jump to 5%, and than it remains there for over 15 minutes, till I give up).

I'll perform a factory reset to the device, maybe that helps, than restart the complete sequence.... Ok ?


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 22, 2014)

frewald said:


> Ok, tried it, below some results (device messages translated from Dutch into English, so not 100% accurate)
> 
> 1. de-installed all (hidden) devices from Windows Device Manager
> 2. put Android in USB Developer Mode, than enabled USB debug tracking
> ...

Click to collapse



Not good must come popup window on tablet for allow adb connection to this PC no mtp or else

Sent from my B1-730HD

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------

You are not connect in adb mode

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## frewald (Nov 22, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Not good must come popup window on tablet for allow adb connection to this PC no mtp or else
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you are right, it's not....

I tried factory reset, different PC's, while connected several times USB-developer-mode disable/enable, and it connects fine, though not in ADB mode


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 22, 2014)

frewald said:


> Yes, you are right, it's not....
> 
> I tried factory reset, different PC's, while connected several times USB-developer-mode disable/enable, and it connects fine, though not in ADB mode

Click to collapse



You try another USB cable!?

Sent from my B1-730HD

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------

Wipe data and cache turn on tablet enable USB debugging first then connect the tablet to PC on tablet window popup select select always!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## frewald (Nov 22, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> You try another USB cable!?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We did it !! Thanks for the contineous quick support.

I had to de-install the ADB drivers, and re-install it. I did it both per Google SDK Adb drivers and per Acer's. Perhaps a bit overdone, though it seems one out of them was the key-ingredient. It rebooted, and after a few seconds I saw both the tablet re-booting and the Windows progress indicator increasing....

I'm really glad, now I can use the potential of the external SD-Card (again)......

All the bes,t Frewald !


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 22, 2014)

frewald said:


> We did it !! Thanks for the contineous quick support.
> 
> I had to de-install the ADB drivers, and re-install it. I did it both per Google SDK Adb drivers and per Acer's. Perhaps a bit overdone, though it seems one out of them was the key-ingredient. It rebooted, and after a few seconds I saw both the tablet re-booting and the Windows progress indicator increasing....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK the system image have root,busybox and sdfix for KitKat!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## dkmn (Nov 23, 2014)

Is it possible to automatically install app's data\obb to external sdcard?


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 23, 2014)

dkmn said:


> Is it possible to automatically install app's data\obb to external sdcard?

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## dkmn (Nov 23, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



please tell me how to do this. I've rooted device successfully with myKit_BATCH1.1.2. I've installed link2sd and it works fine with ext4 partition on external sdcard. But obb\data is installed in emulated sdcard ((( 
On ext sdcard I'v 2 partitions 1st fat32 - 30Gb, 2nd ext4 - 2Gb
A have Android 4.4.2 ACER_AV0K0_B1-730HD_RV03RC01_WW_GEN1.


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 23, 2014)

dkmn said:


> please tell me how to do this. I've rooted device successfully with myKit_BATCH1.1.2. I've installed link2sd and it works fine with ext4 partition on external sdcard. But obb\data is installed in emulated sdcard (((
> On ext sdcard I'v 2 partitions 1st fat32 - 30Gb, 2nd ext4 - 2Gb
> A have Android 4.4.2 ACER_AV0K0_B1-730HD_RV03RC01_WW_GEN1.

Click to collapse



Just bind obb folder to sdcard!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## dkmn (Nov 23, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Just bind obb folder to sdcard!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



I don't know how to do that. symlink doesn't work. Need I some special software for it? And it whoud be gteat to bind Download folder olso on ext sdcard...


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 23, 2014)

dkmn said:


> I don't know how to do that. symlink doesn't work. Need I some special software for it? And it whoud be gteat to bind Download folder olso on ext sdcard...

Click to collapse



Use "folder mount" and make new pair or pair only specific obb of app u will see in app how!...

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## crazykid09 (Nov 24, 2014)

the app say it has lower battery capacity only 1704mah,but our tab has 3680mah right?

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 24, 2014)

crazykid09 said:


> the app say it has lower battery capacity only 1704mah,but our tab has 3680mah right?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Go to www.android-tech.rocks and watch yotube video of US device open and u will se 

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## crazykid09 (Nov 24, 2014)

thankyou sir for your quick reply,btw sir how's the jb 4.2 you tested?

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 24, 2014)

crazykid09 said:


> thankyou sir for your quick reply,btw sir how's the jb 4.2 you tested?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Is in test!!!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## dkmn (Nov 24, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Use "folder mount" and make new pair or pair only specific obb of app u will see in app how!...
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



thank you for answer, but it bad solution for me. Folder Mount can't mount entire obb folder, only specific folder inside. I've purchased device for my son, his 7y.o., and I need fully automated process of installing apps directly into external sdcard. I'll search for suitable solution. May be something wrong in my settings in link2sd. It have option - move data on sdcard, but I don't know why it sometimes don't move data on ext4 partition (((


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 24, 2014)

dkmn said:


> thank you for answer, but it bad solution for me. Folder Mount can't mount entire obb folder, only specific folder inside. I've purchased device for my son, his 7y.o., and I need fully automated process of installing apps directly into external sdcard. I'll search for suitable solution. May be something wrong in my settings in link2sd. It have option - move data on sdcard, but I don't know why it sometimes don't move data on ext4 partition (((

Click to collapse



Then try app "directory bind" !

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 24, 2014)

I like to make small simple apps for android who need some app to make him life easier or have some ideas just contact me! 
If I'm able to make the app u will have it [emoji2] .

All request on my blog www.android-tech.rocks thx !!!!!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## vvk30 (Nov 24, 2014)

Just got Lollipop on my N4 ... ART works flawlessly and saves a lot of battery ... 
Wanted to switch my tab to ART but can't find it Dev options ...
No ART ?


----------



## Antagonist42 (Nov 24, 2014)

vvk30 said:


> Just got Lollipop on my N4 ... ART works flawlessly and saves a lot of battery ...
> Wanted to switch my tab to ART but can't find it Dev options ...
> No ART ?

Click to collapse



N4 is either Note 4 or Nexus so you're either posting in wrong forum or you have this Acer Tab as well, No it doesn't support ART from what I've seen and read.

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vvk30 (Nov 24, 2014)

Antagonist42 said:


> N4 is either Note 4 or Nexus so you're either posting in wrong forum or you have this Acer Tab as well, No it doesn't support ART from what I've seen and read.
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I do own the device , hence the post !!
And FYI N4 has always been Nexus 4 .


----------



## Antagonist42 (Nov 24, 2014)

vvk30 said:


> I do own the device , hence the post !!
> And FYI N4 has always been Nexus 4 .

Click to collapse



I wasn't sure as the previous post didn't seem to make too much sense, hence my Quote and reply  at least I know now N4 is only nexus 4 then.

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## joanthanmajh (Nov 24, 2014)

dkmn said:


> thank you for answer, but it bad solution for me. Folder Mount can't mount entire obb folder, only specific folder inside. I've purchased device for my son, his 7y.o., and I need fully automated process of installing apps directly into external sdcard. I'll search for suitable solution. May be something wrong in my settings in link2sd. It have option - move data on sdcard, but I don't know why it sometimes don't move data on ext4 partition (((

Click to collapse



if you are root and have xposed, try this module
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/modules/mod-obb-sd-v0-1-t2884004


----------



## hiwrld (Nov 26, 2014)

*how to get boot.img from the device*

Hi all,
I'd like to know how can I get the boot.img file from the filesystem. Can you help me with that?
Thanks


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 26, 2014)

hiwrld said:


> Hi all,
> I'd like to know how can I get the boot.img file from the filesystem. Can you help me with that?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Yes but u need root and busybox!!! Need your mail because must send u some files!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## hiwrld (Nov 27, 2014)

*boot.img-ramdisk.gz inside boot.img is empty*

Thanks for the scripts,
I run it has you suggested,

I unpacked boot.img it using unpackbootimg
but the ramdisk file is empty, has size 0 !!??: boot.img-ramdisk.gz

also with this script @github beide/Bootimg-scripts unpack-bootimg.pl
it complains: "Could not find any embedded ramdisk images. Are you sure this is a full boot image?"

It seems the script is not working properly to dump ramdisk...


----------



## hiwrld (Nov 27, 2014)

hiwrld said:


> Thanks for the scripts,
> I run it has you suggested,
> 
> I unpacked boot.img it using unpackbootimg
> ...

Click to collapse



also when DumpImages.sh is run, this warning appears

"Unable to chown /data/local/tmp/system.img.gz: No such file or directory"


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 27, 2014)

hiwrld said:


> also when DumpImages.sh is run, this warning appears
> 
> "Unable to chown /data/local/tmp/system.img.gz: No such file or directory"

Click to collapse



Don't worry for system image, for unpack the boot image for Intel need another  tool for unpack good! Because zram is empty!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## hiwrld (Nov 27, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Don't worry for system image, for unpack the boot image for Intel need another  tool for unpack good! Because zram is empty!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



Which tool should be that?


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 27, 2014)

hiwrld said:


> Which tool should be that?

Click to collapse



I have one old version, come out the a new version of tool but I'm not a home in this moment!!!  Try http://go.android-tech.rocks/9

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## hiwrld (Nov 28, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> I have one old version, come out the a new version of tool but I'm not a home in this moment!!!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



This xImgTool.exe does not have instructions. I run it and it exits immediately.


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 28, 2014)

hiwrld said:


> This xImgTool.exe does not have instructions. I run it and it exits immediately.

Click to collapse



Cmd line ximgtool boot.img enter

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## hiwrld (Nov 28, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Cmd line ximgtool boot.img enter
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



it works as you say: i got these files


```
-rw-r--r--    4096 bootstub
-rw-r--r-- 6057984 BZIMAGE
-rw-r--r--    1024 CMDLINE
-rw-r--r--     512 HDR
-rw-r--r-- 3350528 initrd.cpio.gz
-rw-r--r--     480 SIGN
```


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 29, 2014)

Today I had some time and I decided to create a small application for a screenshot. Always makes me annoyed press power and vol + and etc., to make a screenshot, because I made an application that make screensot when shaking up&down the device, and when I want a screenshot simple just shaking . Maybe someone will be needed so I decided to share it.*

Application to work need android 4.0+, ROOT and BUSYBOX!!!
Screenshot will be saved on /sdcard/Shakeshot .
For all questions, download and others stuff please contact me and follow on www.android-tech.rocks thanks.

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## martydelaney3 (Dec 1, 2014)

I can't figure this out.

I've tried using the Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool to just put it back to stock with root but I've been unsuccessful.

My tablet is currently updated to the most recent acer 4.4.2 update.

All I want is to get root on it so I can mess around and I'm not doing a very good job.

Any tips would be awesome.


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 1, 2014)

martydelaney3 said:


> I can't figure this out.
> 
> I've tried using the Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool to just put it back to stock with root but I've been unsuccessful.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Download repair tool, system.img.gz and orig. USB drivers from Acer (and install)
2. Decompress system.img.gz
3. Copy system.img to ext sdcard /
4. Turn off tablet
5. Connect tablet to PC
6. When u see battery charge icon start repair tool

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## hiwrld (Dec 1, 2014)

*Success using fastboot ?*

Was anyone successful using fastboot to flash an image to B1 730 HD? For example the dumped boot.img ?


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 1, 2014)

hiwrld said:


> Was anyone successful using fastboot to flash an image to B1 730 HD? For example the dumped boot.img ?

Click to collapse



Yes! Flash dump boot.img is successful (every boot.img flash is successful but not have a good signature go in fastboot)

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## hiwrld (Dec 1, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Yes! Flash dump boot.img is successful (every boot.img flash is successful but not have a good signature go in fastboot)
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



That means installing a custom boot.img might not work? because the bootloader only accepts signed images?


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 1, 2014)

hiwrld said:


> That means installing a custom boot.img might not work? because the bootloader only accepts signed images?

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 1, 2014)

For us tablet come really a BIG NEWS STAY TUNED 

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## 1102.Xmen (Dec 1, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




thank you very much​


----------



## Antagonist42 (Dec 1, 2014)

1102.Xmen said:


> thank you very much

Click to collapse



Use the 'Thanks' button please, no need to Quote the OP ! 



Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 1102.Xmen (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## martydelaney3 (Dec 1, 2014)

I think I missed the USB drivers from Acer. I couldn't find them for some reason. Anyone able to link to them?


----------



## Antagonist42 (Dec 1, 2014)

martydelaney3 said:


> I think I missed the USB drivers from Acer. I couldn't find them for some reason. Anyone able to link to them?

Click to collapse



Go to ACER website, select Support/Downloads select your device in the dropdowns, once you have your devices list of OS BIOS Documents Drivers, just above select 'all' should then show clicking on Drivers

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## martydelaney3 (Dec 2, 2014)

The driver I get from here:

http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/drivers/5335;-;B1-730HD

It's not properly installing and it also wont let me manually change the driver through device manager. I'm also getting an 'ADB Interface' device that won't work with anything.

Any tips?


----------



## Antagonist42 (Dec 2, 2014)

martydelaney3 said:


> The driver I get from here:
> 
> http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/drivers/5335;-;B1-730HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



UK site drivers Direct Download Link :
http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...tep3=B1-730HD&OS=ALL&LC=en&BC=ACER&SC=EMEA_27

It says on the left Windows 8 / 8.1 but works on XP as I installed them 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## martydelaney3 (Dec 2, 2014)

Same driver as the US site. It installs but the repair tool just sits at building 5% which makes me think I'm definitely doing something wrong. I'm gonna factory reset the tablet and try it on a different computer with a fresh driver install and see what happens.


----------



## Antagonist42 (Dec 2, 2014)

martydelaney3 said:


> Same driver as the US site. It installs but the repair tool just sits at building 5% which makes me think I'm definitely doing something wrong. I'm gonna factory reset the tablet and try it on a different computer with a fresh driver install and see what happens.

Click to collapse



Also try downloading with a different browser just in case it's causing corruption downloading, use the least amount of USB devices as possible, and if your machine has them use USB 2.0 and not 3.0 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xiantan (Dec 2, 2014)

*please help...*



vampir74 said:


> 1. Download repair tool, system.img.gz and orig. USB drivers from Acer (and install)
> 2. Decompress system.img.gz
> 3. Copy system.img to ext sdcard /
> 4. Turn off tablet
> ...

Click to collapse



I followed the steps above, but my B1-730HD is still stuck in boot screen. What am I doing wrong? After the repair tool is finished, it says unplug my device and enjoy, but my device is stuck in bootdroid... can anyone help me? Thanks in Advance!


----------



## martydelaney3 (Dec 2, 2014)

I made sure that the download was valid, still didn't work on my other computer. I even made sure to freshly format the SD card with FAT32 and only have the system.img on there.

It seems to be having an issue whenever I turn off the device and connect it. It's trying to install a driver for a device just called 'Android' and it won't accept the drivers from Acer's site in any way I try, .inf, running the drvinstall.exe or anything.


----------



## jairo1234567 (Dec 2, 2014)

*necesito la rom original y como flashearla*

hola veran amigos soy peque en esto mi tableta dice en su recovery sin comando y ya no sirven varias funciones de la tableta  ayudemne por favor


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 2, 2014)

Most of case when stop to 5% is the USB driver (or cable)

Sent from my B1-730HD

---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------

Who need more help just ask I'm at home and have time

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## kitrucid (Dec 2, 2014)

hello everyone!
and thanks to the team who makes the root possible!   :angel: :good:
*i want an advice:*
1-My tablet is a french Acer - Iconia One 7 B1-730HD 7''- 16 Go - Wifi with android 4.2.2, is it rootable like the 8Go tablet? not problem of compatibility with mine 16Go?
2-i want a rooted tablet in kitkat 4.4, what is the simplest way to get root? 
->using Repair Tool 1.0 ?
->using [TOOL KIT] myKIT_BATCHV1.1.x? because this way i have first to update to 4.4?
Soo sorry but i'm newbi in android, i don't understand the utility of these files: 
a->boot.img
b->fastboot.img
c->recovery.img
And "system.img.gz" is the dump of 4.4 right? you don't have 4.2.2 in sharing? 
Thanks a lot for your support, i'm waiting your answers before making mistakes (i have downloaded all the files shared and acer usb drivers):good::good::good::good:


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 2, 2014)

kitrucid said:


> hello everyone!
> and thanks to the team who makes the root possible!   :angel: :good:
> *i want an advice:*
> 1-My tablet is a french Acer - Iconia One 7 B1-730HD 7''- 16 Go - Wifi with android 4.2.2, is it rootable like the 8Go tablet? not problem of compatibility with mine 16Go?
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Yes it is
2. U don't want lose your data better ota update then root with my batch toolkit

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## kitrucid (Dec 2, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> 1. Yes it is
> 2. U don't want lose your data better ota update then root with my batch toolkit
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



ok thanks for quick answer vampir74!
i have no data in my tablet! it is new one, i have no data to loose!
so i can use Repair Tool 1.0? i use "system.img.gz" and i will have 4.4 system with root? right? or i missed something?
also i don't understand the utility of these files:
1->boot.img
2->fastboot.img
3->recovery.img
thanks a lot


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 2, 2014)

kitrucid said:


> ok thanks for quick answer vampir74!
> i have no data in my tablet! it is new one, i have no data to loose!
> so i can use Repair Tool 1.0? i use "system.img.gz" and i will have 4.4 system with root? right? or i missed something?
> also i don't understand the utility of these files:
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes!
This files is integrated in repair tool
Boot.img is a kernel 4.4.2
Fastboot.img fastboot lol
Recovery.img original recovery lol

U need install org.USB drivers from Acer decompress system.img.gz copy system.img to sdcard /
Turn on USB debugging on tablet and allow the PC
Turn off tablet connect to PC when u see battery icon for charge start repair tool
seat down and relax lol

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## kitrucid (Dec 2, 2014)

ok thanks a lot vampir74,
i'm going to try using Repair Tool 1.0 !
i'll let you know after that :cyclops:
big thanks for your support!::angel::good::fingers-crossed::victory:


----------



## kitrucid (Dec 2, 2014)

kitrucid said:


> ok thanks a lot vampir74,
> i'm going to try using Repair Tool 1.0 !
> i'll let you know after that :cyclops:
> big thanks for your support!::angel::good::fingers-crossed::victory:

Click to collapse



ok i used the repair tool, says "100% progress and unplug your device now".
i see the droidrobot and at the end of the page on the tablet "resultkay"
the tablet don't reboot by herself, what i have to do?
please help.:silly:
thanks a lot vampir74 :angel:


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 2, 2014)

kitrucid said:


> ok i used the repair tool, says "100% progress and unplug your device now".
> i see the droidrobot and at the end of the page on the tablet "resultkay"
> the tablet don't reboot by herself, what i have to do?
> please help.:silly:
> thanks a lot vampir74 :angel:

Click to collapse



Turn off and turn on! U sure copy system.img(1.5Gb) to ext sdcard / ?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## kitrucid (Dec 2, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Turn off and turn on! U sure copy system.img(1.5Gb) to ext sdcard / ?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



yes 1.5Go for file "system" flashed with no problem
ok i turned off and on, now see acer.... and i wait.... how much time i have to wait?:crying:


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 2, 2014)

kitrucid said:


> yes 1.5Go for file "system" flashed with no problem
> ok i turned off and on, now see acer.... and i wait.... how much time i have to wait?:crying:

Click to collapse



5min no more if not go u make something wrong!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## kitrucid (Dec 2, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> 5min no more if not go u make something wrong!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



i don'y think i was wrong, because i had fat32 microsd, file 1.5Go inside, dubug mode activated, the repair tool started to progress 5% to 100% and says ok at the end!
but my tablet is bricked at the start green acer logo!!!! 

please help, thanks:crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 2, 2014)

kitrucid said:


> i don'y think i was wrong, because i had fat32 microsd, file 1.5Go inside, dubug mode activated, the repair tool started to progress 5% to 100% and says ok at the end!
> but my tablet is bricked at the start green acer logo!!!!
> 
> please help, thanks:crying::crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Turn off tablet connect to PC wait 20 second and try again with repair tool

Sent from my B1-730HD

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------

If not go we will connect to your PC with teamviwer to help u if u want!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## kitrucid (Dec 2, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Turn off tablet connect to PC wait 20 second and try again with repair tool
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



ok i retry now


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 2, 2014)

kitrucid said:


> ok i retry now

Click to collapse



Your windows version?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## kitrucid (Dec 2, 2014)

kitrucid said:


> ok i retry now

Click to collapse



i have a question: for the drivers of acer, do i have a bar progress on the installation of the driver and says ok at the end? because i had just a black window when i click on the "drvinstall"


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 2, 2014)

kitrucid said:


> i have a question: for the drivers of acer, do i have a bar progress on the installation of the driver and says ok at the end? because i had just a black window when i click on the "drvinstall"

Click to collapse



U install the drivers then why u install one more time?

Sent from my B1-730HD

---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------

You install original USB drivers from Acer support!?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## kitrucid (Dec 2, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> U install the drivers then why u install one more time?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



I installed adb drivers for a precedent logicom tablet, then i try install the acer drivers, but i think ther is a problem with acer drivers, how can i do?
i don't know why the repair tool started with no problems, and says 100% ok at the end? if i had the wrong drivers, it should not work?


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 2, 2014)

kitrucid said:


> I installed adb drivers for a precedent logicom tablet, then i try install the acer drivers, but i think ther is a problem with acer drivers, how can i do?
> i don't know why the repair tool started with no problems, and says 100% ok at the end? if i had the wrong drivers, it should not work?

Click to collapse



On tablet u see the cmd?
Windows version?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## kitrucid (Dec 2, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> On tablet u see the cmd?
> Windows version?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



i have win8.1 and i restarted the system to give the right unsigned drivers
i double click on drvinstall inside folder "usb acer driver" and had a black command window about 1second then nothing

now on the tablet i have only "acer" in green


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 2, 2014)

kitrucid said:


> i have win8.1 and i restarted the system to give the right unsigned drivers
> i double click on drvinstall inside folder "usb acer driver" and had a black command window about 1second then nothing
> 
> now on the tablet i have only "acer" in green

Click to collapse



U reflash again ?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## kitrucid (Dec 2, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> U reflash again ?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



vampir74, 
are you here in the forum in about one hour? or less? because i'm going in my home to try reflash with win7, because i think acer driver have a problem in my win8.1, and i don't want to reflash with it....


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 2, 2014)

kitrucid said:


> vampir74,
> are you here in the forum in about one hour? or less? because i'm going in my home to try reflash with win7, because i think acer driver have a problem in my win8.1, and i don't want to reflash with it....

Click to collapse



OK I will be here!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## kitrucid (Dec 2, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> OK I will be here!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



ok i'm here, and confirm on win7 i have a BIG problem with usb driver, tablet unknown!
i redownloaded the driver from acer  here: http://www.acer.fr/ac/fr/FR/content/drivers
what is the file you execute? i don't find install.exe in the driver folder!



thanks for support :good:


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 2, 2014)

Install manually

Sent from my B1-730HD

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 PM ----------

Or send me a private message with teamviwer Id and pass

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## kitrucid (Dec 2, 2014)

ok Installed manually not working, see attached.




it says in french, windows doesn't found the driver . . .

i don't understand, it is not the first driver i put manually in my pc!!!


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 2, 2014)

Teamviwer!?

Sent from my B1-730HD

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------




kitrucid said:


> ok Installed manually not working, see attached.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U have teamviwer!?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## kitrucid (Dec 2, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Teamviwer!?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i found an other driver, have to try


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 2, 2014)

Give me id and pass u will not fix this !

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## kitrucid (Dec 2, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Give me id and pass u will not fix this !
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



ok i am going to put teamviewwer on my portable 8.1 , my home pc broken with problem of admin . . .

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------

PM sent with id and pass


----------



## xiantan (Dec 3, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Turn off tablet connect to PC wait 20 second and try again with repair tool
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same problem....any suggestions? I have teamviewer....


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 3, 2014)

xiantan said:


> I have the same problem....any suggestions? I have teamviewer....

Click to collapse




Sent from my HTC Desire 500 dual sim

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## xiantan (Dec 3, 2014)

i upgraded my b1-730hd to kitkat. Then I downloaded the repair tool and system upgrade. I extracted the system.img to my sdcard and put it on my tablet.  i turned off my tablet and plugged in the usb cable. when the charging sign showed, i pressed any key on the repair tool and it started to go to droidboot, then it started to do the flash ( A note: during the flash, this happened, OEM partition failed), then it continued and repair tool said enjoy (meaning finished already). But when i disconnect the usb, the device hung (meaning its stuck at droidboot). when i turn it off and on again, its stuck in the boot screen.


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 3, 2014)

xiantan said:


> i upgraded my b1-730hd to kitkat. Then I downloaded the repair tool and system upgrade. I extracted the system.img to my sdcard and put it on my tablet.  i turned off my tablet and plugged in the usb cable. when the charging sign showed, i pressed any key on the repair tool and it started to go to droidboot, then it started to do the flash ( A note: during the flash, this happened, OEM partition failed), then it continued and repair tool said enjoy (meaning finished already). But when i disconnect the usb, the device hung (meaning its stuck at droidboot). when i turn it off and on again, its stuck in the boot screen.

Click to collapse



Tablet not restart when finish ! U decompress system.img.gz?
Free space on sdcard?  U try to flash second time?

Sent from my B1-730HD

---------- Post added at 07:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 AM ----------




vampir74 said:


> Tablet not restart when finish ! U decompress system.img.gz?
> Free space on sdcard?  U try to flash second time?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



I think not flash the system!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## xiantan (Dec 3, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Tablet not restart when finish ! U decompress system.img.gz?
> Free space on sdcard?  U try to flash second time?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD
> ...

Click to collapse



Tablet did not restart after it finished. Yes, i used winrar to decompress and save to 8gb sdcard (Fat32 format, Only system.img in the sdcard).

I flashed many times already but still the same result.


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 3, 2014)

xiantan said:


> Tablet did not restart after it finished. Yes, i used winrar to decompress and save to 8gb sdcard (Fat32 format, Only system.img in the sdcard).
> 
> I flashed many times already but still the same result.

Click to collapse



Just to know tablet 8Gb or 16Gb!?
Windows version?
Try to run repair tool as a administrator and flash again!


Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## xiantan (Dec 3, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Just to know tablet 8Gb or 16Gb!?
> Windows version?
> Try to run repair tool as a administrator and flash again!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 3, 2014)

I send u a PM contact me on hangouts

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## xiantan (Dec 3, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> I send u a PM contact me on hangouts
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



I added you in hangouts already. Thanks!


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 3, 2014)

xiantan said:


> I added you in hangouts already. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Just send me a msg in hangouts lol

Sent from my B1-730HD

---------- Post added at 08:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 AM ----------

Because I not see u

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## kitrucid (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello everyone!
i have to say *BE CARREFULL before flashing 16Go devices*, i recommand to use OTA update, and root (not the thing i have done to mine:crying::crying
Try to solve the problem with vampir74 (thanks to him and p3DRu) :good:


----------



## vihali (Dec 3, 2014)

This is the reason why I stay with 4.2. I am satisfied with it right now, dont want to mess it up.


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 3, 2014)

kitrucid said:


> Hello everyone!
> i have to say *BE CARREFULL before flashing 16Go devices*, i recommand to use OTA update, and root (not the thing i have done to mine:crying::crying
> Try to solve the problem with vampir74 (thanks to him and p3DRu) :good:

Click to collapse



Your tablet is fixed!!! 
Who is next ! lol

[emoji1] [emoji9] [emoji12] [emoji317] 

Sent from my B1-730HD

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------




vihali said:


> This is the reason why I stay with 4.2. I am satisfied with it right now, dont want to mess it up.

Click to collapse



And we have a full jb4.2 flash solution and works good, but we make a little more test this time then will be posted !

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## wtfchuck (Dec 3, 2014)

I just received my tablet in the post now. I plan on trying for root as soon as it is charged up. I have Acer B1-730 <-----without the "HD" notation. Does it matter which root method for me?

http://www.hsn.com/products/2-pack-acer-intel-tablets-with-2-cases-and-2-app-packs/7660428


----------



## social-design-concepts (Dec 3, 2014)

@vampir74 Hey a user just pm'd me to inform me that my donation link listed in this thread is broken, not that i really care but if you could please fix . . .


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 3, 2014)

wtfchuck said:


> I just received my tablet in the post now. I plan on trying for root as soon as it is charged up. I have Acer B1-730 <-----without the "HD" notation. Does it matter which root method for me?
> 
> http://www.hsn.com/products/2-pack-acer-intel-tablets-with-2-cases-and-2-app-packs/7660428

Click to collapse



Use SDC root mykit batch

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello people, me and vampir74 are working hard to make an Windows tool to you! To fix device, to install 4.2 or 4.4, to root, to install easy the drivers, we say thanks to all people who recognize us work, we have family like you and need to spend a lot of time with this to Help You, so, if you can go on PayPal donation link HERE and make us more happy like you stay happy when we fix your devices! We need to invest some money on some things to test on devices, like an big battery for example  Soon we have more news for you, and go take a look on this: www.android-tech.rocks


----------



## vihali (Dec 4, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Your tablet is fixed!!!
> Who is next ! lol
> 
> [emoji1] [emoji9] [emoji12] [emoji317]
> ...

Click to collapse



Cant wait until that jb version is released.


----------



## kitrucid (Dec 4, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> Hello people, me and vampir74 are working hard to make an Windows tool to you! To fix device, to install 4.2 or 4.4, to root, to install easy the drivers, we say thanks to all people who recognize us work, we have family like you and need to spend a lot of time with this to Help You, so, if you can go on PayPal donation link HERE and make us more happy like you stay happy when we fix your devices! We need to invest some money on some things to test on devices, like an big battery for example  Soon we have more news for you, and go take a look on this: www.android-tech.rocks

Click to collapse



HI
I have done a Donation for you my friend; hope you will have a new battery with others donations :good:
Pierre, FRANCE.


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 4, 2014)

Today all sleep !!!! 

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## vihali (Dec 4, 2014)

Its not been weekend yet, bro.


----------



## xiantan (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks to vampir74 and p3DRu for helping me bring back my tablet to life! Will make a donation for sure! 

Keep up the great work guys!


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 5, 2014)

xiantan said:


> Thanks to vampir74 and p3DRu for helping me bring back my tablet to life! Will make a donation for sure!
> 
> Keep up the great work guys!

Click to collapse



How is 4.4 !?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## xiantan (Dec 5, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> How is 4.4 !?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



It's great! was able to remove the stock apps from acer  

Hope there will be custom roms soon!


----------



## vagaba1 (Dec 5, 2014)

*Help*

Guys, i may have done a giant mess on my tablet...

First, i got a B1-730, not b1-730HD, and i tried to restore using the 4.4 dump and the repair tool that i found on this thread.

Well...since that, the screen cant show nothing...or the color just mix, or the screen go all blank, and i dunno what to do.

There's a dump specific  for my model?? How can i fix it? Im desesperated :crying:

Thanks!


----------



## triplex92 (Dec 5, 2014)

Will 5.0 update? Thank you!

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Antagonist42 (Dec 5, 2014)

triplex92 said:


> Will 5.0 update? Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No update to 5.0 yet.

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 AM ----------




vagaba1 said:


> Guys, i may have done a giant mess on my tablet...
> 
> First, i got a B1-730, not b1-730HD, and i tried to restore using the 4.4 dump and the repair tool that i found on this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Message @wtfchuck if it's possible he can get you boot.img recovery.img and system.img if his rooting went OK? May be the only person as yet that has access to them 

Unless it's known of the files elsewhere? Please post a link 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 5, 2014)

vagaba1 said:


> Guys, i may have done a giant mess on my tablet...
> 
> First, i got a B1-730, not b1-730HD, and i tried to restore using the 4.4 dump and the repair tool that i found on this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



B1-730 have a different display because u not see.
No we not have system dump, must find user with this model and ask him to do the dump!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## vagaba1 (Dec 5, 2014)

*Help*

Thanks guys, ill try pm wtfchuck.
What should he do to dump the system??!

Pray for me!


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 5, 2014)

vagaba1 said:


> Thanks guys, ill try pm wtfchuck.
> What should he do to dump the system??!
> 
> Pray for me!

Click to collapse



Yes I think only a system be good!!! But and he brick the device to 

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## vagaba1 (Dec 5, 2014)

*Help*



vampir74 said:


> Yes I think only a system be good!!! But and he brick the device to
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



I just bought it...so i was thinking, what if i try to use my warranty and get a new one  ??
The system never boots, the recovery and bootloader cant be saw since screen gets mixed.
There's a way that is possible to know that the device was rooted and stuff???

I've PMed @WFTchuck , so i'll wait for his answer.
Thanks!


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 5, 2014)

vagaba1 said:


> I just bought it...so i was thinking, what if i try to use my warranty and get a new one  ??
> The system never boots, the recovery and bootloader cant be saw since screen gets mixed.
> There's a way that is possible to know that the device was rooted and stuff???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You not see recovery!? Then u need full dump not only system.
If you send to warranty erase all boot,recovery,data,cache,system first and say not turn on.

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## vagaba1 (Dec 5, 2014)

*Help*



vampir74 said:


> You not see recovery!? Then u need full dump not only system.
> If you send to warranty erase all boot,recovery,data,cache,system first and say not turn on.
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



I cant see anything straight, but i can see the menu and move with the Vol Buttons.
Well, i'll think what i'm gonna do...

Thanks guys!


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 6, 2014)

triplex92 said:


> Will 5.0 update? Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



We will work on that, but not for now


----------



## vagaba1 (Dec 6, 2014)

*About that...*



vampir74 said:


> You not see recovery!? Then u need full dump not only system.
> If you send to warranty erase all boot,recovery,data,cache,system first and say not turn on.
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



Alright, i decided to take back to the place i bought, but first, i need erase those partitions.
which commands should i use to do that, just to be sure? I got access to ADB and the tablet respond to flash, push, reboot and other commands.

After i get a new one, i want to help the forum and dump the tablet.

Thanks again,

Vagaba1


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 6, 2014)

vagaba1 said:


> Alright, i decided to take back to the place i bought, but first, i need erase those partitions.
> which commands should i use to do that, just to be sure? I got access to ADB and the tablet respond to flash, push, reboot and other commands.
> 
> After i get a new one, i want to help the forum and dump the tablet.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go in droid boot with cmd  - adb reboot bootloader , then cmd is :
- fastboot erase data
- fastboot erase cache
- fastboot erase system
- fastboot erase boot


Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## vagaba1 (Dec 6, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Go in droid boot with cmd  - adb reboot bootloader , then cmd is :
> - fastboot erase data
> - fastboot erase cache
> - fastboot erase system
> ...

Click to collapse



All set! Thanks for the help 

I'll donate to the development after 12/10

Keep up the good work!

Vagaba1


----------



## JR_V (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

Im just wondering if there is a root solution for the non-HD version of this device? i have a B1-730 here, and am keen to get some of the bloat ware off it before i give it to one of my kids


----------



## vagaba1 (Dec 6, 2014)

*root*



JR_V said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im just wondering if there is a root solution for the non-HD version of this device? i have a B1-730 here, and am keen to get some of the bloat ware off it before i give it to one of my kids

Click to collapse



Hello, welcome to the thread. You can use the roor version for the HD one. Its meant for intel processors, not for different models. I also had one non hd, and it went perfeccly well :good:


----------



## al-kimiya (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello,
After some try without succes, i want to try again ! 
I need to know how to update with ota to KitKat ?
i do the root with myKIT_BATCHv1.1. 
and i want to update now to kitkat ...
Thanks a lot


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 6, 2014)

al-kimiya said:


> Hello,
> After some try without succes, i want to try again !
> I need to know how to update with ota to KitKat ?
> i do the root with myKIT_BATCHv1.1.
> ...

Click to collapse



Settings - About tablet - System update
You delete some apps in system?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## al-kimiya (Dec 6, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Settings - About tablet - System update
> You delete some apps in system?

Click to collapse



Hi,
No i delete nothing


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 6, 2014)

al-kimiya said:


> Hi,
> No i delete nothing

Click to collapse



Ota give u a error when u update the device!?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## al-kimiya (Dec 6, 2014)

hi, it says me am on 4.4.2 and have no have update ...


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 6, 2014)

al-kimiya said:


> hi, it says me am on 4.4.2 and have no have update ...

Click to collapse



If you are on 4.4.2 that is the last KitKat for Acer b1-730hd

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## JR_V (Dec 7, 2014)

vagaba1 said:


> Hello, welcome to the thread. You can use the roor version for the HD one. Its meant for intel processors, not for different models. I also had one non hd, and it went perfeccly well :good:

Click to collapse



Thanks mate, rooted it and it all went really well, although it  fails to install new (android os) updates, has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 7, 2014)

JR_V said:


> Thanks mate, rooted it and it all went really well, although it  fails to install new (android os) updates, has anyone else had this issue?

Click to collapse



You download the ota and when flash give u the error and stop?
You have delete some apps from system!?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## Antagonist42 (Dec 7, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> You download the ota and when flash give u the error and stop?
> You have delete some apps from system!?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



If SuperUser is installed is it from your country?

Had same thing on Samsung Galaxy Tab, rooted with Oriental/Asian app, that installed Polish SuperSU, OTA failed, solution was the following....

```
copy su binary from /system/bin (or /xbin) paste into /system/xbin (or /bin).
If SuperSU or Superuser installed, install the other.
Uninstall either one, go to Play Store and install.
Reboot.
```
If it's the same thing this should give you OTA back as it did with my Samsung Tab 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jadedangel421 (Dec 7, 2014)

*Battery not charging*

I've had my tablet for under a week and used it for a total of 5 hours. The battery now won't charge. Is it possible that battery got too low? Or did would you say I got a defective unit? Ive tried multiple cords and chargers and nothing is working. Should I just leave it plugged in for a few hours and see if anything happens?


----------



## vvk30 (Dec 7, 2014)

Jadedangel421 said:


> I've had my tablet for under a week and used it for a total of 5 hours. The battery now won't charge. Is it possible that battery got too low? Or did would you say I got a defective unit? Ive tried multiple cords and chargers and nothing is working. Should I just leave it plugged in for a few hours and see if anything happens?

Click to collapse



Keep it on charge for 15 min ... It might light up. I've drained my battery completely no. of times ... Lights up in about 2 mins

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## mr-excalibur (Dec 7, 2014)

*acer bloatware deleted - ota kitkat fails*

Hi, i rooted and used titanium to uninstall the bloatware on jb and wanted to use OTA to go to kitkat...

I didnt know that the 'bloatware' has to stay until the update...


I have the B1-730HD 8Gb  and downloaded the images etc but before risking a brick/hanger like some users here... a question came into my mind: 
MAYBE SOMEONE MADE A FULL TITANIUM BACKUP (INCLUDING bloatware)  AND CAN UPLOAD ALL BLOATWARE IN A RAR ARCHIVE...

WHY NOT PASTING THE BLOATWARE BACK INTO TITANIUM FOLDER AND RESTORE... OR FRESH INSTALL THE BLOATWARE...(and delete it again after OTA Kitkat...)

It would help everyone who 'cleaned' on jb to update to kitkat..(and there's no risk of losing data or bricking anything...)


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 7, 2014)

mr-excalibur said:


> Hi, i rooted and used titanium to uninstall the bloatware on jb and wanted to use OTA to go to kitkat...
> 
> I didnt know that the 'bloatware' has to stay until the update...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download system.img and use image extractor and then manually put what u need!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## mr-excalibur (Dec 7, 2014)

*extract apks from system.img*

ah ok... i will do that tomorrow.!

(i just thought titanium knows where thr files have been and data etc...)

I have all the tools, but i still have some questions:

in system.img should be app folder
inside should be 
acer....apk
acer....odex

Where do i have to put these? in root/data/app? 

Can i simply install the apk (sideload from sd) and leave if like that or will OTA update check care if the app is no system app) or do i have to push them to system via titanium (i hesitate to try that on my iconia as i almost bricked my cynus F4, and it jad no cwm and orig rom to repair... had to manually get the gapps back)


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 7, 2014)

mr-excalibur said:


> ah ok... i will do that tomorrow.!
> 
> (i just thought titanium knows where thr files have been and data etc...)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In /system/app and /system/priv-app
U will see how is in image...

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## mr-excalibur (Dec 8, 2014)

*apk in system/app but not installed...*

i downloaded the Rom 4.4 and extracted all files from app nd app-priv

i copied everything on microsd and moved (skipped existing) files into system/app ... and changed permissions to 644 (like the remaining apps)

I rebooted - nothing
I cleared cache - nothing
I wiped - nothing - have no more apps(not even a browser,chrome or file manager) I quickly got es and opera...

somehow my calendar disappeared (didn't change anything to it...)

Is this due to the fact that I used KitKat apps on jellybean? 

what can I do? - should I risk it to flash the KitKat ROM on my tablet (I don't have backups) or do I need the jellybean. system.IMG to extract apps 

also a self made zip failed in stock recovery (a real update zip may work)

By the way: I only have system/app, there is no app-priv (KitKat uses both, as I found on Google...)

Maybe I really need a titanium Backup of Original System apps to reinstall...

also reinstalling of the apps from play store failed...

(can't remember exactly, but maybe I first deactivated all bloatware and then uninstalled them via titanium...)


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 8, 2014)

mr-excalibur said:


> i downloaded the Rom 4.4 and extracted all files from app nd app-priv
> 
> i copied everything on microsd and moved (skipped existing) files into system/app ... and changed permissions to 644 (like the remaining apps)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes u need jb app!!
You not risk nothing do with rapir tools if go wrong we will fix no problem.

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## mr-excalibur (Dec 8, 2014)

*kitkat flash on 8gb jb tab went wrong..?!??*

i coulndt find a jb rom, so i use the repair tool to flash kitkat (i want kitkat anyways, so i dont need OTA and my system apps should be fixed too)

i decompressed sistem.img.gz and put it to sd card... during flash it says fastboot failed but retries and completes and also a diff. error but completes...

after tool says 'press any key' the tab stays in the droidboot mode (keys not responding, just OKAY and a not running progress bar is shown..)

i sent you a hangouts msg... 
it seems my tab shows only the logo (for 30min...)


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 8, 2014)

mr-excalibur said:


> i coulndt find a jb rom, so i use the repair tool to flash kitkat (i want kitkat anyways, so i dont need OTA and my system apps should be fixed too)
> 
> i decompressed sistem.img.gz and put it to sd card... during flash it says fastboot failed but retries and completes and also a diff. error but completes...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I send u a pm! 
We have all jb and KitKat we working on new tool for flash I think this week be up....

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 8, 2014)

Just send me one msg on hangouts if u want help!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## mr-excalibur (Dec 8, 2014)

*help*

i send you 3 msg (with screenshots) ... but im not sure if you received it... (used the gmail, added you... )


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 8, 2014)

mr-excalibur said:


> i send you 3 msg (with screenshots) ... but im not sure if you received it... (used the gmail, added you... )

Click to collapse



No I not received! Give me your email in pm!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 9, 2014)

Not use Repair Tool if you are on jb4.2 need some fix! 
Wait for a new version thanks.

If you need help for jb4.2 not boot up just ask we will fix!!!!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## Antagonist42 (Dec 10, 2014)

@vampir74

Would the 4.2.x patch update be of any use?
As in patch removal?

If so and you don't have a copy give me a PM 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## martydelaney3 (Dec 10, 2014)

No matter what I try I'm still unable to get the repair tool to properly run.

It always launches and then just sits at 5% building.

I've tried multiple manual driver installs and I can't think of what to do next.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 10, 2014)

martydelaney3 said:


> No matter what I try I'm still unable to get the repair tool to properly run.
> 
> It always launches and then just sits at 5% building.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes! Tablet go in droidboot?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## martydelaney3 (Dec 10, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Yes! Tablet go in droidboot?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



The tablet still boots normally and boots into recovery normally.


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 10, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Yes! Tablet go in droidboot?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



Your android version, windows veriosn?
U install original drivers? 
U try change USB cable?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## martydelaney3 (Dec 10, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> Your android version, windows veriosn?
> U install original drivers?
> U try change USB cable?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



Android version: 4.4.2
Windows version: 8.1 x64
I installed the original drivers from Acer's support site but the drvinstall.exe doesn't seem to properly run.
I attempted manually installing them but I'm not sure if it's working correctly.
I have tried different USB cables.

---------- Post added at 07:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 AM ----------




vampir74 said:


> Your android version, windows veriosn?
> U install original drivers?
> U try change USB cable?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



Thanks a bunch for the help!


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 10, 2014)

Nop! Just press thanks button 

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## jewban15 (Dec 11, 2014)

hello i was trying to read the post on how to root my b1-730hd everytime i start to root it starts to fastboot and just stops. idk what to do to change it i switched cords and i believe the drivers are right. it is detected to be ADB mode in toolkit please help!!!!! When i use the repair tool it stops at 5% idk what im doing wrong will teamview thank you!!!!!


----------



## JosueSoto1 (Dec 11, 2014)

*doubt before performing root*

Do I need to install the Acer Iconia drivers before running the mykitbatch??
or just install the generic drivers included in the mykitbatch??

Thanks a lot for the support and effort.


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 11, 2014)

JosueSoto1 said:


> Do I need to install the Acer Iconia drivers before running the mykitbatch??
> or just install the generic drivers included in the mykitbatch??
> 
> Thanks a lot for the support and effort.

Click to collapse



Yes, Acer USB drivers!

Sent from my B1-730HD

---------- Post added at 23:19 ---------- Previous post was at 23:17 ----------




jewban15 said:


> hello i was trying to read the post on how to root my b1-730hd everytime i start to root it starts to fastboot and just stops. idk what to do to change it i switched cords and i believe the drivers are right. it is detected to be ADB mode in toolkit please help!!!!! When i use the repair tool it stops at 5% idk what im doing wrong will teamview thank you!!!!!

Click to collapse



I think is USB drives problem!
U install orig Acer USB drivers?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## gigaferz (Dec 12, 2014)

*Need further instructions*



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by vampir74
> 1. Download repair tool, system.img.gz and orig. USB drivers from Acer (and install)
> 2. Decompress system.img.gz
> ...

Click to collapse



So after reading all these pages (and going tru problems, bricks, drivers, etc) I found this, and I did it.
So from here what do I have to do to Install Apps to ext SD card?
Thank you in advance


----------



## vihali (Dec 12, 2014)

gigaferz said:


> So after reading all these pages (and going tru problems, bricks, drivers, etc) I found this, and I did it.
> So from here what do I have to do to Install Apps to ext SD card?
> Thank you in advance

Click to collapse



Make it rooted and install Titanium Backup Pro. You can move apps to sdcard.


----------



## jewban15 (Dec 12, 2014)

i rebooted into allowing the drivers to be installed i tried acers install but it just flashes the prompt box and closes im.  on  win8.1 i also tried updating the second way and it says there "up to date" 
idk if it counts for anything tried diff cord and mem card very willling to teamview if you have the time @vampir74


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## gigaferz (Dec 12, 2014)

*any other ideas?*



vihali said:


> Make it rooted and install Titanium Backup Pro. You can move apps to sdcard.

Click to collapse



I did install titanium backup. The newest version has no app to sd option. But I got an Older version. It says it did move the app to the ext SD but,,, it did not work.

I think we all want the same thing. To be able to install apps to an external sd card because 8 gigs is not enough. (fifa,asphalt,and other games will fill it up right away)
(i tried a lot of apps and they just get you to the screen to stop/uninstall/clear cache ) 
I would like to install large games ( 1 gig +) in the external sd card.
So I am root, or superUser. 
What is the next step to be able to install to ext SD card?



pd. i only go tru all this when i really need help, you can actually google my user name, its been years since i asked for help


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 12, 2014)

gigaferz said:


> I did install titanium backup. The newest version has no app to sd option. But I got an Older version. It says it did move the app to the ext SD but,,, it did not work.
> 
> I think we all want the same thing. To be able to install apps to an external sd card because 8 gigs is not enough. (fifa,asphalt,and other games will fill it up right away)
> (i tried a lot of apps and they just get you to the screen to stop/uninstall/clear cache )
> ...

Click to collapse



Install folder mount to move large obb to sdcard and apply KitKat sdcard fix!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## gigaferz (Dec 12, 2014)

*Thank you very much.*



vampir74 said:


> Install folder mount to move large obb to sdcard and apply KitKat sdcard fix!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



I am doing it right now.

where do I find that KitKat sd card fix?
(note: i used the img file from here)

Do you mean the app SDfixKitKat??


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 12, 2014)

gigaferz said:


> I am doing it right now.
> 
> where do I find that KitKat sd card fix?
> (note: i used the img file from here)
> ...

Click to collapse



If u have image from here is ok

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## JosueSoto1 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Cannot root*

Hi..
I installed everything as per your instructions, then followed the instructions in the MykitBatch app to apply SU /root the device restarts but it opens the Droidboot menu with the reboot options, and the mykitbatch app displays waiting for device.

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## gigaferz (Dec 12, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> If u have image from here is ok
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



I am almost there.

I did apply the kitkat fix , and im using folder mount.

Thats is all?
I move the obb file to the folder created by folder mount
I launch the game, BUT the game starts a download for the obb file , I already tried with 2 games and id like to know what am i missing?
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 12, 2014)

gigaferz said:


> I am almost there.
> 
> I did apply the kitkat fix , and im using folder mount.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Restart tablet or enable the bind manualy in folder mont before start the game

Sent from my HTC Desire 500 dual sim


----------



## gigaferz (Dec 12, 2014)

there is an icon like a PIN it has to be green,, lol so silly.

Thank you


----------



## zgittins (Dec 12, 2014)

*Repair tool*

I just got this tablet.. I have upgraded my tab to 4.4 and it is NOT rooted yet. Can I just run the repair tool and that will root my tablet for me? or do I need to root it with the original instructions? Thanks


----------



## fadeyt (Dec 12, 2014)

Does anyone know if this method will work on the 16gb version of this tablet.


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 12, 2014)

Wait tomorrow will be a new version with correct bugs etc...

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## RonaldoRisso (Dec 13, 2014)

please, someone could help me ... ?

to try rooting Iconia B1-730* non HD*
I already tried to find a way,  but unsuccessfully :crying:

http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/NT.L58AA.001


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 13, 2014)

RonaldoRisso said:


> please, someone could help me ... ?
> 
> to try rooting Iconia B1-730* non HD*
> I already tried to find a way,  but unsuccessfully :crying:
> ...

Click to collapse



Explain what u do!?

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## Nemulas (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey there, so I kinda derped thinking I had the hd iconia when I actually have the non hd version of it, And I went ahead and rooted. unfortunately since I flashed the hd version of the system image display is all messed up  does anyone know where I can find a copy of the non hd image for this tablet and know if the repair tool rooting process will work with that image too? Thanks in advanced

also I should make a note, the iconia tablet I have is a bit odd. as this one has both a front and rear facing camera.  but it's got the lower res screen

iconia one 7 b1-730_2ck_l08t


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 13, 2014)

OK just to know the new tool will have installation of USB drivers, flash jb 4.2 , flash kk 4.4.2 and is compatible with all Acer b1-730hd

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## mr-excalibur (Dec 13, 2014)

*new repair tool*



vampir74 said:


> OK just to know the new tool will have installation of USB drivers, flash jb 4.2 , flash kk 4.4.2 and is compatible with all Acer b1-730hd
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



cool! 
will it also fix the battery status?

Just verified... full recharge after last forced shut down(empty) did not bring the battery calibr. to normal on my kitkat tab..
it is loading...but shows empty battery...
now it shows 14% but runs the whole day
when battery 'works' it jumps from 100 to 80 in 2 minutes...stays on 70% the whole day and drops dead/off on 7%...


----------



## takhanto (Dec 13, 2014)

*Help!*

I used the repair tools, you should not have, and the end of the boot acer logo.... 
I think not stock rom, help me!!!


----------



## noregnoone (Dec 13, 2014)

*App2SD on 4.4 and 4.2*

Hi Folks,
is there any way to get app2sd working on Acer Iconia B1 730HD?

I tried on 2 Devices:
Android 4.2, rooted -> didn't work
Android 4.4 rooted -> didn't work

I even tried link2SD an Foldermount, but i think the Sub-Folders (for Games and Apps) are hidden. 

DS App2SD told:
"Current device may not support App2SD function.
Some ROM Versions has disabled/damaged App2SD function."

The Link-to-Sd function even isn't initialised after rebot.

Dos anybody have a hint?


----------



## fadeyt (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey just a quick question does anyone know the differences from the 730 to 730hd?


----------



## mr-excalibur (Dec 13, 2014)

*folder mount works!*



noregnoone said:


> Hi Folks,
> is there any way to get app2sd working on Acer Iconia B1 730HD?
> 
> I tried on 2 Devices:
> ...

Click to collapse



folder mount works!  when you have root -  you can access everything!  
obb of games are in: sdcard0/Android /obb 
you select the single folder of a game inside the obb folder on emulated sdcard0 and create a pair to a place inside a folder on real sd card sdcard1... folder mount asks if it should copy the folder and there you go... 
(not every app has a folder in obb!) 
myself :  i mounted some data folders from   sdcard0/Android /data -  it works! 

theoretically you can also mount a folder from root/data/data 
folder mount warns you,  you agree when you go outside the predefined path... 
  but you should be careful and copy the content yourself!   select no,  copy content and only when done.... enable mount (green pin)   verify if working - - > app runs as expected (and don't asks you to download the data again (games)...


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## Antagonist42 (Dec 13, 2014)

noregnoone said:


> Hi Folks,
> is there any way to get app2sd working on Acer Iconia B1 730HD?
> 
> I tried on 2 Devices:
> ...

Click to collapse



It's been disabled since the OTA patch from 4.2.2. removing all apps ability to write to external SDCard's.

Stupid move really, we'll just sort it out ourselves I guess!

Nice one @mr-excaliber 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## zgittins (Dec 13, 2014)

*System img*



vampir74 said:


> Who need to flash system img just ask.
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



I have repair tool waht do I need to put on sd card before running? can you send me files?


----------



## noregnoone (Dec 13, 2014)

*DS App2SD finally worked on 4.4.2 but something bricked 4.2*



noregnoone said:


> Hi Folks,
> is there any way to get app2sd working on Acer Iconia B1 730HD?
> 
> I tried on 2 Devices:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your answers, 
after experimenting with folder mount and other apps, App2SD finally worked on the 4.4 device in the "link2SD" Mode, after i splitted the external SD and made a second partition (ext4, primary).
After mounting this partition reboot i was able to move several big apps to the external storage.

On the 4.2 device the Link-to-SD function didnt't work, so i thought it could be a 4.2 issue and i tried the OTA Update to 4.4.
But the OTA update failed and i tried the repair tool an  flashed the rooted 4.4 image.
'It seemed to be okay, but after reboot got stuck in the acer splash screen (powered by android).
I tried cache clearing in the normal reovery mode and reflashing several times, but it still got stuck.

Can you please help me? (haven't told my wife yet )

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------




zgittins said:


> I have repair tool waht do I need to put on sd card before running? can you send me files?

Click to collapse



You will need the system.img file in the home-folder of your SD-card.
This file can be downloaded on the first page.


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 13, 2014)

noregnoone said:


> Thank you for your answers,
> after experimenting with folder mount and other apps, App2SD finally worked on the 4.4 device in the "link2SD" Mode, after i splitted the external SD and made a second partition (ext4, primary).
> After mounting this partition reboot i was able to move several big apps to the external storage.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have time if u want with TeamViewer !?


----------



## kulatamicuda (Dec 13, 2014)

*Acer Iconia One 8 B1-810*

Hi folks,
I have not found any forum about my Acer Iconia One 8 B1-810 tablet. Is it possible to root it? how compatible is with your guides? Does anybody has some experience? My primary concern is to make use of app2sd which does not work with my sd card


----------



## noregnoone (Dec 13, 2014)

*thanks a lot*



vampir74 said:


> I have time if u want with TeamViewer !?

Click to collapse



you got am PM :laugh:


----------



## RonaldoRisso (Dec 14, 2014)

fadeyt said:


> Hey just a quick question does anyone know the differences from the 730 to 730hd?

Click to collapse




only screen and storage ...

Non HD = 1024 x 600 - 8Gb  = http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/NT.L58AA.001
HD = 1280 x 800 - 16Gb  = http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/NT.L4DAA.001


----------



## fadeyt (Dec 14, 2014)

I dont think mine is hd but I have 16gb


----------



## Antagonist42 (Dec 14, 2014)

fadeyt said:


> I dont think mine is hd but I have 16gb

Click to collapse



Check in settings in 'about' it will show in some of the devices firmware data etc. if it's HD or not 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fadeyt (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah it doesn't say hd


----------



## mr-excalibur (Dec 14, 2014)

*b1 730hd*

i have the b1 730hd  and it has 8Gb...

i think both 730 and 730hd exist in 8 & 16 Gb...

maybe its just the screen resolution?


----------



## Antagonist42 (Dec 14, 2014)

It's more likely the hardware than just drivers or resolution or the -730 would be capable of HD playback if it has the same CPU & GPU imho

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 14, 2014)

fadeyt said:


> I dont think mine is hd but I have 16gb

Click to collapse



The difference is only a screen ! (Drivers problem)

Sent from my B1-730HD

---------- Post added at 10:30 ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 ----------

Who have a working b1-730 non HD contact me please!
We need to make a FULL DUMP of device!!!!! Thanks

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## noregnoone (Dec 14, 2014)

noregnoone said:


> Thank you for your answers,
> On the 4.2 device the Link-to-SD function didnt't work, so i thought it could be a 4.2 issue and i tried the OTA Update to 4.4.
> But the OTA update failed and i tried the repair tool an  flashed the rooted 4.4 image.
> 'It seemed to be okay, but after reboot got stuck in the acer splash screen (powered by android).
> ...

Click to collapse



Many thanks to Vampi74 for helping me out with my problem.
When i got it right, there where files missing in the 4.4 system.img when you tried to flas this over a 4.2 installation


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 14, 2014)

noregnoone said:


> Many thanks to Vampi74 for helping me out with my problem.
> When i got it right, there where files missing in the 4.4 system.img when you tried to flas this over a 4.2 installation

Click to collapse



U see on XDA on the left my avatar picture go little down u will see a yellow button try to see if working lol )))

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## noregnoone (Dec 14, 2014)

*Errors on fixed tablet*



vampir74 said:


> U see on XDA on the left my avatar picture go little down u will see a yellow button try to see if working lol )))
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



Yeah i have that in mind and i won't forget to buy you a beer :laugh:

Sorry to bother you again but i had problems on the tablet you fixed tonight.

normal Programms seems to run fine but games show grafik errors (angry birds transformers) or didn't start (beach buggy racing)
These games run fine on the other tablet

could it be a problem with the optimization (busybox e.g.) ?


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 14, 2014)

noregnoone said:


> Yeah i have that in mind and i won't forget to buy you a beer :laugh:
> 
> Sorry to bother you again but i had problems on the tablet you fixed tonight.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Install hangouts on tablet and contact me is better for chat!
I think is some app u install to transfer apps to sdcard!
Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## hammerjr (Dec 14, 2014)

just bought two B1-730 (NON-HD -display 600x1024).  it won't bluetooth tether to my phone.  Apparently the tablet only has A2DP bluetooth profile per the manual.  I tried tethering on a samsung galaxy tab 4  7" (also with Kit Kat 4.4.2) and after pairing to phone and then going to my phone in the galaxy's bluetooth menu, it gives me option of using this device for internet connection.  tap yes and works!  So if I root, will I have this ability?  If can't do tethering, then they have to go back.  On the Go from the micro USB would be nice too.  I am new to android and have never rooted.  hard to read 42 pages so if rooting will work I need a starting point please.


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 14, 2014)

hammerjr said:


> just bought two B1-730 (NON-HD -display 600x1024).  it won't bluetooth tether to my phone.  Apparently the tablet only has A2DP bluetooth profile per the manual.  I tried tethering on a samsung galaxy tab 4  7" (also with Kit Kat 4.4.2) and after pairing to phone and then going to my phone in the galaxy's bluetooth menu, it gives me option of using this device for internet connection.  tap yes and works!  So if I root, will I have this ability?  If can't do tethering, then they have to go back.  On the Go from the micro USB would be nice too.  I am new to android and have never rooted.  hard to read 42 pages so if rooting will work I need a starting point please.

Click to collapse



Yes if u root u have this ability!
Root with my kit batch
NOT USE REPAIR TOOL IS NOT FOR B1-730 is only for hd

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## Antagonist42 (Dec 15, 2014)

hammerjr said:


> hard to read 42 pages so if rooting will work I need a starting point please.

Click to collapse



Do read them, if only to pick out, make notes, do's & don'ts as there can be invaluable info you may miss 

I've read through 200 postings + before I've even posted just to know the basics of what to do with something if I wasn't sure 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## hammerjr (Dec 15, 2014)

Antagonist42 said:


> Do read them, if only to pick out, make notes, do's & don'ts as there can be invaluable info you may miss
> 
> I've read through 200 postings + before I've even posted just to know the basics of what to do with something if I wasn't sure
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




eh I needed to know if rooting could make my tablet do what I need.  I read some and seemed the b1-730 had issues compared to the hd version and there was mention recently to wait for new version but havennnnt seen any new program?  is the info on page one being updated as new versions come out? when I read I am confused and that is what I meant about starting point. if you have never done this the first page is like reading a foreign language.  first reply said to use my kit batch but is that the one on page one?


----------



## social-design-concepts (Dec 15, 2014)

hammerjr said:


> eh I needed to know if rooting could make my tablet do what I need.  I read some and seemed the b1-730 had issues compared to the hd version and there was mention recently to wait for new version but havennnnt seen any new program?  is the info on page one being updated as new versions come out? when I read I am confused and that is what I meant about starting point. if you have never done this the first page is like reading a foreign language.  first reply said to use my kit batch but is that the one on page one?

Click to collapse



I'm going to be ending myKIT_BATCH this is my new tool you'll need to make sure you have adb / fastboot drivers installed

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=57505512

download supersu recovery installer place it on your devices internal sdcard or external_sd 

Downloaded and extract the file I posted above run the batch file inside  if your on KitKat option T3 is probably your best bet if successful a temporary CWM Recovery Session should be started select install from sdcard and select the supersu zip you placed on the sdcard once complete reboot.

On some devices have full /system partitions so you may or may not have to install the supersu.apk from play store.

Sorry for the generic instruction I'm getting ready to work on a new forum.

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mr-excalibur (Dec 15, 2014)

*bluetooth ftp, opp,pbap works -  Wifi AP works (no internet!/ but filesharing)*

1.
i discovered  that you need to install additional software to extend the tablets bluetooth profiles...

  bluetooth file transfer (free) comes with its own obex layer and adds (only when app is running (turn off or background):

- File Transfer Profile (FTP)
- Object Push Profile (OPP)
- Phone Book Access Profile (PBAP)

Without the app i was able to pair with the tablet but all files i sended never arrived... with the app they arrive ( are dropped in sdcard1 (not in a folder, on root/sdcard1)


2.  The tablet has a tethering menu is  (hidden) because tethering on a non-3g  device is useless (no internet you could share ^^)   
But for me it is still interesting: 
1. besides my win 8 i still have an Xp pc - Xp cant set up a virtual Hotspot-only adhoc-> not possible to connect with android- so the tab has to be hotspot
2. device to device fast wifi file sharing
3. wifi to wifi calling / mesh networking
( serval mesh - mesh mode doesnt work yet but Hotspot mode (or you pimp one or more routers to a mesh ) - assign the tab a number and call / msg (works also when connected to same router)
4. running a full webserver (palapa, free) on the tab - everyone can connect to the tab and 'surf' on my "local" websites...

to get to the tether menu;
-i can start a hotspot in Es Explorer 
/ left menu -> network manager (wirhout internet sharing) on my tab
- and then connect my pc or my smartphone to it... 

-set a new ftp server on one of the devices
 (on tab if i want to copy FROM tab/ browse tab) 
(on phone (also in es explorer) if i copy files from phone)
(remote manager / left menu in es -> turn ON)

- on the other device:

 - if pc->  enter ftp://...your ip..:3271  in explorer
 - on android: use es explorer on both/
on the other: go to network add new ftp -> set ip and add 


(each time you start the Hotspot the ip changes!! so change the ip on the other device - in es:  long hold the new ftp, and click change settings - change ip)
- you can copy over wifi


----------



## hammerjr (Dec 15, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> I'm going to be ending myKIT_BATCH this is my new tool you'll need to make sure you have adb / fastboot drivers installed
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=57505512
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok, read all 43 pages. thought I had it figured out but is what you are describing above completely different method of rooting compared to what vampir74 has mentioned before?  

and after last post about Bluetooth profiles I wonder will I be able to Bluetooth tether using PAN profile if I root (my B1-730 doesn't have that profile). will I have to install separate app after rooting to tether?

I have stock B1-730 16GB version (non-HD). recently you guys wanted a dump. if you still need I will do if you tell me how.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Dec 15, 2014)

hammerjr said:


> ok, read all 43 pages. thought I had it figured out but is what you are describing above completely different method of rooting compared to what vampir74 has mentioned before?
> 
> and after last post about Bluetooth profiles I wonder will I be able to Bluetooth tether using PAN profile if I root (my B1-730 doesn't have that profile). will I have to install separate app after rooting to tether?
> 
> I have stock B1-730 16GB version (non-HD). recently you guys wanted a dump. if you still need I will do if you tell me how.

Click to collapse



well i can only comment on the root method :
most of the stuff I had in myKIT_BATCH wasn't used and while some things in it were needed at some point over this past year most of it just made the root process harder for people so i stripped most everything out of myKIT_BATCH and created a new tool that focused on the Tethered CWM Recovery Trigger which is what the root methed of myKIT_BATCH evolved into.  

you now just need to place supersu zip on the internal or external scard and launch the tethered CWM Recovery and install supersu just like you would in a normal 3rd party recovery.  
The Tethered CWM Recovery is a temporary recovery session it has to be started from a pc each time you need to use it that's why its called ( tethered recovery launcher )


----------



## mr-excalibur (Dec 15, 2014)

*Bluetooth dun / pan problems*



hammerjr said:


> ok, read all 43 pages. thought I had it figured out but is what you are describing above completely different method of rooting compared to what vampir74 has mentioned before?
> 
> and after last post about Bluetooth profiles I wonder will I be able to Bluetooth tether using PAN profile if I root (my B1-730 doesn't have that profile). will I have to install separate app after rooting to tether?
> 
> I have stock B1-730 16GB version (non-HD). recently you guys wanted a dump. if you still need I will do if you tell me how.

Click to collapse



i don't need this,  but i was curious.... 
i have root,  and tried different Bluetooth Dun (dial up network tether)  and Pan (personal area network) apps...  

first approach : use DUN profile for a reverse tethering vpn tunnel 
BlueDun app requires Tun.ko  - > tun. ko installer checks it and says "already present...." 
BUT:  kitkat 4.4 has a bug in the VPN mode (not completely,  because i used it already for connection to university vpn without problems... but something in the vpn feature seems to be broken... all the openVpn,  Bluetooth vpn apps fail... 

second approach : use PAN profile 
blue Pan app: installs and can start the service but i can't connect it to my smartphone with Bluetooth tethering... ?  maybe it works and im just doing something wrong?!   

doesn't matter for me,  i don't need Bluetooth tethering anymore,  almost every modern phone can do wifi tethering,  and Windows ( since 7) can do virtual Hotspots -  even for sharing umts dongle / "Surfstick"  Internet (Connectify ! can do that and some free aps too)  

why do you need Bluetooth dun / pan?  you could also (if you don't want  to buy a wifi tethering capable phone)  buy a cheap portable 3g router or  buy a even cheaper 3g dongle and share that Internet over wifi (windows 7, Windows 8, most Linux,  i think mac too?!??)


----------



## hammerjr (Dec 15, 2014)

mr-excalibur said:


> i don't need this,  but i was curious....
> i have root,  and tried different Bluetooth Dun (dial up network tether)  and Pan (personal area network) apps...
> 
> first approach : use DUN profile for a reverse tethering vpn tunnel
> ...

Click to collapse



I use bluetooth PAN all the time to connect my windows 8.1 tablet to internet when I am out.  (waiting for kids at music lesson, basketball practice, work since they have strong security and restrict sites, etc. )  My phone does USB but that won't work on this tablet either.  It does Wifi hotspot, but the network it creates is ad-hoc and android can't see it and even if I enter manually it won't connect.  My 8.1 won't either (apparently it did in 8 but doesn't in 8.1)  You can get it to work in 8.1 with some command lines but was easier in 7.


----------



## mr-excalibur (Dec 15, 2014)

hammerjr said:


> I use bluetooth PAN all the time to connect my windows 8.1 tablet to internet when I am out.  (waiting for kids at music lesson, basketball practice, work since they have strong security and restrict sites, etc. )  My phone does USB but that won't work on this tablet either.  It does Wifi hotspot, but the network it creates is ad-hoc and android can't see it and even if I enter manually it won't connect.  My 8.1 won't either (apparently it did in 8 but doesn't in 8.1)  You can get it to work in 8.1 with some command lines but was easier in 7.

Click to collapse





Ok i see the problem... 

Android stopped supporting ad hoc networks for security reasons some time ago...  

you could try a:  usb reverse tethering app   (get Internet from other device (phone) via cable)  

or use a cheap portable 3g modem (Huawei,  with battery)  (the phone &  tablets connect all to it) 

or use the windows 8.1 tab (if it has usb ports) with some huawei 3g dongle....  and then share that via virtual wifi to all other devices (iconia tab,  and more...)  -  its a bit redundant to use a (big)  tablet as a hot-spot for another tablet...  (you could use the windows tab...)  except that you could use more devices over 1 sim card... 


btw: virtal wifion the windows 8.1 works,  but only after enabling the mode (once) 
to enable the virtual wifi in windows 8.1  you have to use an Administrator Command Line first!  to Enable the mode....   Then the apps like connectify pro (paid)  or wifi hotspot work... (after enabling the mode...you could make 2 small batch scripts on desktop to start the virtual AP,  and to stop it... ) 

i upgraded from win 8 to 8.1 and thought i doesnt work anymore... until i realized that I have to unlock the features with an admin cmd first...  :-/   now connectify pro works with 1 Click from tray to share my 3g to pcs,  phone &  tablet 


ps.  maybe your phone can do more?   instead of ad-hoc maybe ap mode tethering?  with an additional app... symbian and java apps exists for that 

Sophisticated Workaround :
it is also possible to reverse tether from tablet hotspot to xp pc Internet (tab as hotspot, xp as client)  never tried that back in the days.... 
BUT    if your Phone can share the internet as ad hoc wifi...  maybe it can do the tethering in background.... while you are connected to the hotspot on the tablet (as a client)   - check this xda thread about reverse tethering through android hotspot (android as hotspot, without Internet... pc as client with internet = internet on android    ) http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1529540


----------



## hammerjr (Dec 15, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> I'm going to be ending myKIT_BATCH this is my new tool you'll need to make sure you have adb / fastboot drivers installed
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=57505512
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



here is where I am at. 

 I downloaded the two files and transferred   UPDATE-SuperSU-vX.Xx.zip file to the SD card (which is formatted for FAT32) I left in zipped as that is what your instructions seemed to imply and it would be unzipped later.  the other file    IntelAndroid-FBRL.7z  I extracted it on my windows 7 PRo 64 bit computer.   I also manually installed the driver from ACER site and that seemed fine and the tablet shows up correctly when connected.

On tablet I tried hitting the build info 7 times to enter developer mode to turn on USB debugging.  nothing happened.  I connected tablet to computer and when I disconnected it and went to close the settings page on the tablet it was different and I could see USB debugging?  so I checked it.

I shut off tablet and connected it to computer.  when charging icon showed I ran the batch file and typed accept then T3.  nothing happened.  I turned tablet on and waited for boot, then typed T3 again and it ran and tablet ran something.  Only took a second and left with screen on tablet to select reboot droidboot, reboot, recovery.  I selected reboot and it started normally.  now when I went to settings about tablet and build number and tapped it seven times it said you are now developer.  so something worked but it is not rooted as terminal client gave me a $ instead of a #.  I never extracted that file supersu?  was I supposed to hit recovery?

remember I am completely new to this stuff so sorry if these seem like stupid questions.


----------



## mr-excalibur (Dec 15, 2014)

hammerjr said:


> here is where I am at.
> 
> I downloaded the two files and transferred   UPDATE-SuperSU-vX.Xx.zip file to the SD card (which is formatted for FAT32) I left in zipped as that is what your instructions seemed to imply and it would be unzipped later.  the other file    IntelAndroid-FBRL.7z  I extracted it on my windows 7 PRo 64 bit computer.   I also manually installed the driver from ACER site and that seemed fine and the tablet shows up correctly when connected.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



on my rooted phone & tablet the terminal emulator still has the $...

if your device has the supersu app it is rooted and supersu should work! (you can verify that easily with a free root checker app from playstore...)
you click check....and a dialog should pop up that the app ...root checker... request root acces. you give the permission and the root checker app says: rooted!


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 15, 2014)

OK guys the tool is finish it will fix and repair your tablet even not have fastboot , have 2 android system jb and KitKat with root is compatible with b1-730hd 8Gb and 16Gb for 2h is up !!!! Thanks god lol ))

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## social-design-concepts (Dec 15, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> OK guys the tool is finish it will fix and repair your tablet even not have fastboot , have 2 android system jb and KitKat with root is compatible with b1-730hd 8Gb and 16Gb for 2h is up !!!! Thanks god lol ))
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



out of curiosity why didn't you just share the intel manufacturing flash tool that acer support provided you.  that did everything from a blank devices state using an xml file to provide the commands?


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 15, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> out of curiosity why didn't you just share the intel manufacturing flash tool that acer support provided you.  that did everything from a blank devices state using an xml file to provide the commands?

Click to collapse



I know but and we make a tool for blank device to and it is more easy to use and have all what people need no complex !!

Sent from my B1-730HD


----------



## social-design-concepts (Dec 15, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> I know but and we make a tool for blank device it more easy to use and have all what people need no complex !!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



just asking i really didn't think hitting file open to be all that hard but to each its own . . .


----------



## Antagonist42 (Dec 15, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> just asking i really didn't think hitting file open to be all that hard but to each its own . . .

Click to collapse



I don't trust anything on Windows to run correctly, not even Windows! Sometimes the simplest task it has to complete gives the most failures 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------




social-design-concepts said:


> out of curiosity why didn't you just share the intel manufacturing flash tool that acer support provided you.  that did everything from a blank devices state using an xml file to provide the commands?

Click to collapse



Could I get a copy of that? Not interested in producing ROMs etc, more how it actually does it?
(I'm really just curious and nosey and hate not knowing something like that  )

PM me if you can 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------




vampir74 said:


> OK guys the tool is finish it will fix and repair your tablet even not have fastboot , have 2 android system jb and KitKat with root is compatible with b1-730hd 8Gb and 16Gb for 2h is up !!!! Thanks god lol ))
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



Whereabouts is it? lol ....or am I just missing reading which link?

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 16, 2014)

Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool v2.0
Name: Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool
Version: 2.0
Size: 1,68Gb
Working on: B1-730HD 8Gb, B1-730HD 16Gb

This tool is tested with Windows 7 / 8 / 8.1. It fix all HD B1-730 versions.
We need to say this project give a lot of work to us, we are only two (p3DRu & Vampir74)
if you wanna say thanks to us please donate, cause we wanna keep working more on this devices.
Donate Here

Some images:














This tool is for devices not working good, not booting, need root, yes when you fix your device with this tool you got JB 4.2 or KK 4.4 systems working rooted with SuperSU.
Attention: Please read on tool all the information you need to use it, we put "How to..." buttons to all options, first read, than use it! Anyway if you need us support you can directly contact us HERE, In some cases we can do remote access to help better if you need.
I don't wanna see here only questions, please don't forget to say THANKS!

Download here


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 16, 2014)

The download link is not working good, please give us some time to fix this, when is working we tell you. Thanks and sorry for this...


----------



## RonaldoRisso (Dec 16, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool v2.0
> Name: Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool
> Version: 2.0
> Size: 1,68Gb
> ...

Click to collapse



Its possible add NON-HD B1-730 support in your software?


----------



## hammerjr (Dec 16, 2014)

I must be going crazy because I thought I had read earlier that it DID do the non-HD versions?  That is what I have too.  either I was just seeing what I wanted to see or it was edited.


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 16, 2014)

RonaldoRisso said:


> Its possible add NON-HD B1-730 support in your software?

Click to collapse





hammerjr said:


> I must be going crazy because I thought I had read earlier that it DID do the non-HD versions?  That is what I have too.  either I was just seeing what I wanted to see or it was edited.

Click to collapse



Yes I can make a version of this program for non HD devices, but I need some one with one of that devices do a dump of system and share with me, if is anyone interested please send me pm with your hangouts email. Thanks.


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## hammerjr (Dec 16, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> Yes I can make a version of this program for non HD devices, but I need some one with one of that devices do a dump of system and share with me, if is anyone interested please send me pm with your hangouts email. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Yes I said I would be willing to do but I have no idea how to do a dump and I do  not have hangouts so let me look into setting up hangouts.


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 16, 2014)

hammerjr said:


> Yes I said I would be willing to do but I have no idea how to do a dump and I do  not have hangouts so let me look into setting up hangouts.

Click to collapse



you root your tablet?


----------



## hammerjr (Dec 16, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> you root your tablet?

Click to collapse



here was my previous post:
I downloaded the two files and transferred UPDATE-SuperSU-vX.Xx.zip file to the SD card (which is formatted for FAT32) I left in zipped as that is what your instructions seemed to imply and it would be unzipped later. the other file IntelAndroid-FBRL.7z I extracted it on my windows 7 PRo 64 bit computer. I also manually installed the driver from ACER site and that seemed fine and the tablet shows up correctly when connected.

On tablet I tried hitting the build info 7 times to enter developer mode to turn on USB debugging. nothing happened. I connected tablet to computer and when I disconnected it and went to close the settings page on the tablet it was different and I could see USB debugging? so I checked it.

I shut off tablet and connected it to computer. when charging icon showed I ran the batch file and typed accept then T3. nothing happened. I turned tablet on and waited for boot, then typed T3 again and it ran and tablet ran something. Only took a second and left with screen on tablet to select reboot droidboot, reboot, recovery. I selected reboot and it started normally. now when I went to settings about tablet and build number and tapped it seven times it said you are now developer. so something worked but it is not rooted as terminal client gave me a $ instead of a #. I never extracted that file supersu? was I supposed to hit recovery?

remember I am completely new to this stuff so sorry if these seem like stupid questions.

since then I did try to recover option and pointed it to SD card and then the superSU file.  It started to work and then gave me some file signature verification error?  so I guess I am not rooted yet.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Dec 16, 2014)

hammerjr said:


> here was my previous post:
> I downloaded the two files and transferred UPDATE-SuperSU-vX.Xx.zip file to the SD card (which is formatted for FAT32) I left in zipped as that is what your instructions seemed to imply and it would be unzipped later. the other file IntelAndroid-FBRL.7z I extracted it on my windows 7 PRo 64 bit computer. I also manually installed the driver from ACER site and that seemed fine and the tablet shows up correctly when connected.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=57543871&postcount=1

if your still having issues let me know i'd like to do a remote session and debug whats going on. . .


----------



## hammerjr (Dec 16, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> you root your tablet?

Click to collapse





social-design-concepts said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=57543871&postcount=1
> 
> if your still having issues let me know i'd like to do a remote session and debug whats going on. . .

Click to collapse



tried again and here is result:

when run the program from computer it sees my tablet and the writing is blue.  says ADB online.  I type T3 and then it runs and on tablet it runs and I see fastboot being loaded then tablet says OK.  I then use volume to select recovery and hit power and then select the super su file and tablet says :
Opening update package
verifying update package
E:failed to verify whole-file signature from /tmp/sideload/package.zip
E;signature verification failed
Installation aborted

the only other files on the SD card are files that android put on it.  I didn't put anything else on it.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Dec 16, 2014)

hammerjr said:


> tried again and here is result:
> 
> when run the program from computer it sees my tablet and the writing is blue.  says ADB online.  I type T3 and then it runs and on tablet it runs and I see fastboot being loaded then tablet says OK.  I then use volume to select recovery and hit power and then select the super su file and tablet says :
> Opening update package
> ...

Click to collapse



you shouldn't have to select recovery sounds like the wrong fastboot driver got installed i suspect the window remains open saying <waiting-for-device>


----------



## hammerjr (Dec 16, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> you shouldn't have to select recovery sounds like the wrong fastboot driver got installed i suspect the window remains open saying <waiting-for-device>

Click to collapse



no it does not say waiting for device.  it says that then the fastboot runs on tablet and tablet says :
flash complete
receive data...
flash /tmp/recovery.launcher...
flash complete
receive data
flash /sbin/partlink...
flash complete
cmd 'stop-partitiioning'...
cmd'stop-partitioning' complete.
result okay.

then the computer says:
device status:  fastboot online
device information:  CLV27B81FE3  Fastboot
complete
press any key to continue

that is when I use volume rocker on tablet to select recovery (other options are reboot droidboot, reboot, power off)  I select recovery and then hit power.  options are reboot system now, apply update from external storage, wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache partition, demo mode.  use volume to select apply update from external storage then hit power, select super su.zip and hit power and then runs as mentioned before with signature validation error.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Dec 16, 2014)

hammerjr said:


> no it does not say waiting for device.  it says that then the fastboot runs on tablet and tablet says :
> flash complete
> receive data...
> flash /tmp/recovery.launcher...
> ...

Click to collapse



try a different trigger then T2 or T1 
is your device JB or Kitkat ?


----------



## hammerjr (Dec 16, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> try a different trigger then T2 or T1
> is your device JB or Kitkat ?

Click to collapse



Kit Kat 4.4.2


----------



## social-design-concepts (Dec 16, 2014)

hammerjr said:


> Kit Kat 4.4.2

Click to collapse



do adb shell let me see the output of 
cat /proc/mounts 

did T1 or T2 do anything?


----------



## hammerjr (Dec 16, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> do adb shell let me see the output of
> cat /proc/mounts
> 
> dit T1 or T2 do anything?

Click to collapse



tried t2 and it did something different .  different screen came up on tablet and said vampirefo venue 8 v6.0.3.7 no files found at bottom and has a gear with a top hat on it in center.  I selected install zip, then choose zip from external sd card, selected super su.zip file, comes up saying

confirm install:
THIS CAN NOT BE UNDONE.

do  i select yes?  Ok that it says venue 8 at bottom??  this is iconia one 7.

not sure what you are asking me to do when you say:
]do adb shell let me see the output of 
cat /proc/mounts


----------



## social-design-concepts (Dec 16, 2014)

hammerjr said:


> tried t2 and it did something different .  different screen came up on tablet and said vampirefo venue 8 v6.0.3.7 no files found at bottom and has a gear with a top hat on it in center.  I selected install zip, then choose zip from external sd card, selected super su.zip file, comes up saying
> 
> confirm install:
> THIS CAN NOT BE UNDONE.
> ...

Click to collapse



vampirefo venue 8 v6.0.3.7 is the tile and version @vampirefo built the recovery 

but i suspect there might be some issues with the mounts can you teamviewer?


----------



## hammerjr (Dec 16, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> vampirefo venue 8 v6.0.3.7 is the tile and version @vampirefo built the recovery
> 
> but i suspect there might be some issues with the mounts can you teamviewer?

Click to collapse



I have never done that?  I don't have webcam on this computer-do I need one?  If so I could use my other windows 8.1 tablet I suppose.  Let me look into it.

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------




social-design-concepts said:


> vampirefo venue 8 v6.0.3.7 is the tile and version @vampirefo built the recovery
> 
> but i suspect there might be some issues with the mounts can you teamviewer?

Click to collapse



sent you PM.

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 PM ----------




vampir74 said:


> you root your tablet?

Click to collapse



OK, now i have root of my B1-730 (non HD) according to root checker app.  I had to use T2 instead of T3.  So willing to help you guys get a dump of whatever you need.  I now have teamviewer installed so let me know when you want to connect and tell me what to do.


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 16, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool v2.0
> Name: Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool
> Version: 2.0
> Size: 1,68Gb
> ...

Click to collapse



Link is now online, enjoy it


----------



## mr-excalibur (Dec 17, 2014)

*3g dongles / umts modem / internet surfsticks.... Work!!   USB OTG (directly!)*

after some failed attempts with ppp widget 2,  involving different 3g dongles and a powered hub i finally got 3g working! 

i used PPP WIDGET 1 with the classic 3g dongle:  an old Huawei E160, and a newer model : E173u
 (most newer Huawei should work too! )  no hub was needed! 

the Huawei modems have a built in emulated driver cd for Windows and that's why the need additional software to be switched from cd mode to modem mode, our tablet / Android however doesn't recognize the cd filesystem and says "damaged usb storage"... which is no problem,  it's normal! 

the automatic recognition of the new ppp widget 2 failed, but the older widget 1 has a manual mode:  select manually choose device! 

how to set up ppp widget 1 on B1-730hd :

1. get ppp widget1 from playstore (free) 
2. put the widget on a startscreen (necessary before plugging the dongle!) 
3. plug the modem in...  wait for the "damaged usb storage notification" 
4. the system asks which app to use as a standard....  select ppp widget1
5. disconnect device 
6. go to configuration button (of widget) 
7. enter apn,  username & password 
7b. depending on your sim & carrier : enter pin code if you use that and enter ip and port of needed (if it failes to connect with "connect script error"  you need it) (i had also to enter ip adress : port to get it running) 
8.  select manual device selection (tap on icon mode) 
9. close settings and plug in device 
10.  tap on the icon (left ppp symbol on the widget) and chose your modem: Huawei xyz... 
11. see if the status led changes blinking color (from green to blue)  = pin unlocked,  network ready
12. the connect button is not longer greyed out...  click it.... and wait 

if the led stops blinking dark blue and turns light blue (permanently)  you made it! 
if not : open configuration and see LOG,  most likely your apn, name, pwd, ip etc are wrong.... 

have fun with direct access to 3g on the tablet -  no need to wifi or Bluetooth tether anymore if you own am old Huawei E160 (more modems should work, but i haven't tried) (no powered hub needed,  but use one of you want to save battery...) 
working devices :

Huawei E173u (7Mbit max.,  Dual antennas, balanced against interferences) i recommend this, good signal and fast... 
 Huawei E160,  (3,6Mbit, single antenna and sometimes bad signal) use it if you own one,  but buy the E173u instead (signal boost, interference minimization, good signal)


----------



## Will.D.Morton (Dec 18, 2014)

So, I am not very up on all the terminology here... so bear with me as I ask for help.

I just bought two (one for each of my kids) Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730 8GB (I assume non-HD since the model number in the Tablet info doesn't have HD). It comes with KK4.4.2 and will not allow me to move apps to the SD card. 
I really would like to be able to move their games to the SD card. Will rooting allow me to do this? Does anyone have the link to get the ADB drivers for this tablet? I'd be willing to help get a dump of the tablet and can talk via Google Hangouts.


----------



## hammerjr (Dec 18, 2014)

Will.D.Morton said:


> So, I am not very up on all the terminology here... so bear with me as I ask for help.
> 
> I just bought two (one for each of my kids) Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730 8GB (I assume non-HD since the model number in the Tablet info doesn't have HD). It comes with KK4.4.2 and will not allow me to move apps to the SD card.
> I really would like to be able to move their games to the SD card. Will rooting allow me to do this? Does anyone have the link to get the ADB drivers for this tablet? I'd be willing to help get a dump of the tablet and can talk via Google Hangouts.

Click to collapse



the drivers are on Acer web site.  find support and then pick tablet and keep going till you get the tablet.  then it will have documents, drivers, OS, etc. options.  I am new to this too but I am pretty sure if you root, you can then use apps to move things to SD card.  I just rooted mine and played around with it tonight trying to connect to ad-hoc networks (unsuccessfully so far) and also looked at an app to let new apps write to SD.  I was about to install it but it said it modifies settings and can't be reverted.  That scared me a little so I didn't do it yet.


----------



## Will.D.Morton (Dec 18, 2014)

Well that is failing. I ran the .exe and it opens a cmd window and then immediately closes. In device manager it shows ! by an MTP device. Try to update the drivers manually and I get an error saying that the hash is not correct for the driver and it doesn't install.
I really wish they wouldn't make stuff so damned difficult to do. Grrr... Of COURSE we would want to install apps on an SD card, why WOULDN'T we? Sigh.

And these recaptchas are annoying as hell too. I can't read any of them and the sound is annoying as heck.


----------



## mr-excalibur (Dec 18, 2014)

*root & app2sd*



hammerjr said:


> here is where I am at.
> 
> I downloaded the two files and transferred   UPDATE-SuperSU-vX.Xx.zip file to the SD card (which is formatted for FAT32) I left in zipped as that is what your instructions seemed to imply and it would be unzipped later.  the other file    IntelAndroid-FBRL.7z  I extracted it on my windows 7 PRo 64 bit computer.   I also manually installed the driver from ACER site and that seemed fine and the tablet shows up correctly when connected.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





hammerjr said:


> the drivers are on Acer web site.  find support and then pick tablet and keep going till you get the tablet.  then it will have documents, drivers, OS, etc. options.  I am new to this too but I am pretty sure if you root, you can then use apps to move things to SD card.  I just rooted mine and played around with it tonight trying to connect to ad-hoc networks (unsuccessfully so far) and also looked at an app to let new apps write to SD.  I was about to install it but it said it modifies settings and can't be reverted.  That scared me a little so I didn't do it yet.

Click to collapse



no, rooting does not enable the native app2sd!

however, with root you can use Folder Mount! (different approach!)

ad hoc wifi will not work!! (use wifi ap mode on the phone, or wifi reverse tethering or use the ap hotspot of the tablet ... check older posts...)

btw: tablet does 3g dongles via uab OTG!


----------



## hammerjr (Dec 18, 2014)

mr-excalibur said:


> no, rooting does not enable the native app2sd!
> 
> however, with root you can use Folder Mount! (different approach!)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I know wi-fi tethering doesn't work-cause android won't connect to ad-hoc networks.  There was a workaround-replacing a file (wpa_supplicant) with a different one, setting permissions correct, and it would work.  I tried this on my rooted tablet without luck.  None of those other options are really options for what I want to do.  phone only does ad-hoc wifi.   it does do bluetooth, but this tablet does not have bluetooth PAN profile so that won't work either.  Looking into getting PAN but that seems like hard to do.  app called bluetooth PAN, but it requires bluez stack, which tablet doesn't have and I don't know any linux to modify the code or install it.  http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/general/bluez.html.  why would I buy a 3G dongle and then pay my carrier $20/month!  I guess what I need is a new version of android that has the correct bluetooth.  maybe someone will make that.  checked cyanogenmod but don't see this tablet.

and i've seen people talk about OTG on this table but an app to check if tablet has that said it did not and when I use my OTG cable, the tablet does not see my USB stick.  cable works fine with dell venue 8 pro (windows 8.1) for OTG.  Do you have to modify it to get OTG to work?


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## mr-excalibur (Dec 18, 2014)

*tethering*



hammerjr said:


> Yes I know wi-fi tethering doesn't work-cause android won't connect to ad-hoc networks.  There was a workaround-replacing a file (wpa_supplicant) with a different one, setting permissions correct, and it would work.  I tried this on my rooted tablet without luck.  None of those other options are really options for what I want to do.  phone only does ad-hoc wifi.   it does do bluetooth, but this tablet does not have bluetooth PAN profile so that won't work either.  Looking into getting PAN but that seems like hard to do.  app called bluetooth PAN, but it requires bluez stack, which tablet doesn't have and I don't know any linux to modify the code or install it.  http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/general/bluez.html.  why would I buy a 3G dongle and then pay my carrier $20/month!  I guess what I need is a new version of android that has the correct bluetooth.  maybe someone will make that.  checked cyanogenmod but don't see this tablet.
> 
> and i've seen people talk about OTG on this table but an app to check if tablet has that said it did not and when I use my OTG cable, the tablet does not see my USB stick.  cable works fine with dell venue 8 pro (windows 8.1) for OTG.  Do you have to modify it to get OTG to work?

Click to collapse



i would replace the phone with one that does wifi hotspot in access point mode... wifi is also faster than bluetooth. 

no modern android supports ad hoc! (android 2 did that, but since 4 they stopped that..., wpa supplicant has to be modded specially for a device... tried that last year but didnt work on my 4.2 phone..)

i pay 15€/month for 5gb at 7,2Mbit prepaid, (medionMobile AldiTalk, germany) but only if i book it. i can start/stop when i want.
Buy an (used,old) UNLOCKED dongle, without contract, without sim or netlock.. so you dont  need to pay additional 20$ / month .. simply  use the card from the phone in the dongle. each sim works in a dongle, no need for a new sim/contract)
 (i bought both dongles new in store without lock, but if you cant find a shop with unlocked new devices, on amazon or ebay you find them)

My Tablet did USB OTG when i bought it  without root, (with JellyBean ) and now on Kitkat it works too..  yours should work! no app needed.
i only use Es File Explorer (auto mount), but OTG Helper, or OTG Device info may find the error (maybe the cable?)

I use Usb storage, Hardware Keyboards, Logitech Wireless mouse( usb receiver) or all together on a powered hub...


----------



## hammerjr (Dec 18, 2014)

mr-excalibur said:


> i would replace the phone with one that does wifi hotspot in access point mode... wifi is also faster than bluetooth.
> 
> no modern android supports ad hoc! (android 2 did that, but since 4 they stopped that..., wpa supplicant has to be modded specially for a device... tried that last year but didnt work on my 4.2 phone..)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm in the states so I am pretty sure you have to pay carrier (Verizon Wireless) monthy.  I have to try to USB OTG some more cause my phone also tethers via USB.  works on all my computers even my Venue 8 Pro (windows 8.1) using OTG.  Was eyeing new Lumia Icon (a branded 930) but Verizon has failed to push the 8.1 update  or cyan update yet so I am in limbo right now.


----------



## Gamer1990 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Acer Iconia One 7" B1-730-14BP ( Non HD ? )*

Will The 730hd Repair Tool Work For the B1-730-14BP ?
I Assume it is the Non HD Model

this is the tablet :ACER ICONIA ONE 7 B1-730 SERIES 7" INTEL® DUAL-CORE 8GB TABLET WITH ANDROID 4.3 - BLACK
This Tablet is on the source canada web page, just search for the line of text ^ Up Here ^

here is the specs i found
_______________________


    Connectivity
    Bluetooth: Yes
    Wi-Fi: Yes
    Network: Information not available
    DLNA Certified: No
    Software
    Operating System: Android 4.3 (Jelly Bean)
    App Store: Google Play/Amazon Kindle/Netflix
    Processor
    Type: Intel® Atom Z2560
    Speed: 1.6GHz
    Core: Dual
    Display
    Type: Capacitive Multi-Touch TFT LCD
    Screen Size: 7"
    Screen Resolution: 1024x600
    Storage
    Built-in Storage: 8GB
    Built-in Storage Type: Flash
    Built-in Memory Card Reader: Yes
    Compatible Memory Card Types: microSD
    Max. Memory Card Capacity: 32GB
    Memory
    RAM Size: 1GB LPDDR2
    Multimedia
    Front Camera Resolution: 0.3MP
    Back Camera Resolution: 2.0MP
    Video Capture Resolution: Information not available
    Media Player: Yes
    Speaker: Yes
    Integrated Microphone: Yes
    Input and Outputs
    HDMI: No
    USB 2.0: No
    USB 3.0: No
    Thunderbolt Port: No
    3.5mm Jack Input: Yes
    Other Ports: Micro USB 2.0
    General Attributes
    GPS: Yes
    Sensors: G-Sensor
    Colour: Black
    Battery
    Charging Type: Li-Po
    Battery Capacity: 3680mAh
    Battery Life (Standby): Up to 7 hours
    Battery Life (In-Use): Information not available
    Dimensions
    Height: 120mm
    Width: 197.5mm
    Depth: 8.95mm
    Weight: 0.32kg
    UPC: 887899839153
    Manufacturer's Model Number: B1-730-14BP
    Product Warranty: 12 months 

___________________________

Sorry For The Long Wall Of Text...

Please Let Me Know.

Cheers.
-Gamer1990


----------



## hammerjr (Dec 19, 2014)

screen resolution indicates non-HD model so the answer is no. I volunteered to do a "dump" of mine so they could make it work for non-HD models but haven't had luck in getting instructions on how to do that.


----------



## Antagonist42 (Dec 19, 2014)

hammerjr said:


> screen resolution indicates non-HD model so the answer is no. I volunteered to do a "dump" of mine so they could make it work for non-HD models but haven't had luck in getting instructions on how to do that.

Click to collapse



Start reading here  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2450045

and various tools here  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1959445

Please ... don't just dive in and run comands etc, they can essentially destroy your partitioning 

Read all before running and dumping 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## social-design-concepts (Dec 19, 2014)

hammerjr said:


> screen resolution indicates non-HD model so the answer is no. I volunteered to do a "dump" of mine so they could make it work for non-HD models but haven't had luck in getting instructions on how to do that.

Click to collapse



Sorry still having some issues with the new dumping tool as for making this emergency repair tool work for your model one thing that will need to be captured besides your dumps is an ota update as it may contain the needed ifwi / dnx files used for unbricking. 

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 AM ----------




Gamer1990 said:


> Will The 730hd Repair Tool Work For the B1-730-14BP ?
> I Assume it is the Non HD Model
> 
> this is the tablet :ACER ICONIA ONE 7 B1-730 SERIES 7" INTEL® DUAL-CORE 8GB TABLET WITH ANDROID 4.3 - BLACK
> ...

Click to collapse



Is your device bricked and need repair or you looking for root?

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 AM ----------

While this is an awesome tool for repairing your device when dead it really shouldn't be used just for the need of rooting the process is hell on the emmc and over use of the process used will corrupt and evetually destroy the emmc. 

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Gamer1990 (Dec 19, 2014)

I Want root

Cheers.
-Gamer1990


----------



## social-design-concepts (Dec 19, 2014)

Gamer1990 said:


> I Want root
> 
> Cheers.
> -Gamer1990

Click to collapse



use this for rooting : not sure wich trigger but one of the three should work. . .
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096


----------



## takhanto (Dec 19, 2014)

*Acer repair tool 2.0*

root 4.4.2: I made everything so much as he was written down, but made nothing, adb continuously visible ? is something needed on a sdcard?:crying:

root time? approximately how many are a minute?


----------



## hammerjr (Dec 19, 2014)

takhanto said:


> root 4.4.2: I made everything so much as he was written down, but made nothing, adb continuously visible ? is something needed on a sdcard?:crying:
> 
> root time? approximately how many are a minute?

Click to collapse



I've rooted my non-HD using the info at links provided by social design concepts a few pages back.  Yes you need the 
superSU.zip file put on your SD card (it is obtained by following the links)  once your tablet is connect to computer with proper drivers installed on computer (from Acer site), you run the batch file in the IntelAndroid-FBRL folder which is extracted from the 7z zip file of the same name.  You may need to get an extraction program.  once you run batch file,  your computer screen will ask you to accept.  if the screen is red letters then it isn't seeing your tablet.  should be in blue.  accept then select T2.   choose install from external SD and direct it to the SuperSu file.  See my previous posts a few pages back I think I discussed the options menus in more detail.


----------



## takhanto (Dec 19, 2014)

Huawei e3131 stick succes


----------



## hammerjr (Dec 20, 2014)

will the IntelAndroid-FBRL  and Update SuperSU.zip method of rooting work on an ASUS MeMo Pad 7 ME170CX?  It has the following  : Intel Clover Trail Plus Z2520 1.2GHz Dual-Core CPU.  Since I can't figure out how to get bluetooth tethering to work (no PAN profile on tablet ) and can't get it to connect to the ad-hoc network created by my phone, I am thinking of returning the ACER Iconia One 7 B!-730.  I rooted it using this method and I thought this worked for the intel tablets?  Oh, it as Jelly Bean instead on Kit Kat so I think I may like to try that instead.  It bluetooth tethered to my phone when tested at Best Buy.  Can get 16GB model at Microcenter for $60!  I thought two 16gb iconia one 7's with two cases for like $180 was good deal.  add in that memo has bluetooth 4.0 and connects via PAN to phone, has Jelly Bean seems like no brainer but hoping to root it.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Dec 20, 2014)

hammerjr said:


> will the IntelAndroid-FBRL  and Update SuperSU.zip method of rooting work on an ASUS MeMo Pad 7 ME170CX?  It has the following  : Intel Clover Trail Plus Z2520 1.2GHz Dual-Core CPU.  Since I can't figure out how to get bluetooth tethering to work (no PAN profile on tablet ) and can't get it to connect to the ad-hoc network created by my phone, I am thinking of returning the ACER Iconia One 7 B!-730.  I rooted it using this method and I thought this worked for the intel tablets?  Oh, it as Jelly Bean instead on Kit Kat so I think I may like to try that instead.  It bluetooth tethered to my phone when tested at Best Buy.  Can get 16GB model at Microcenter for $60!  I thought two 16gb iconia one 7's with two cases for like $180 was good deal.  add in that memo has bluetooth 4.0 and connects via PAN to phone, has Jelly Bean seems like no brainer but hoping to root it.

Click to collapse



No one confirmed it but I can download the ROM and verify because Asus is awesome and publishes it current running ROM shortly after they release ota's so I'll download oh and look and some Asus devices come with the unlocked boot firmware in the /system/etc/firmware/ folder

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hammerjr (Dec 20, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> No one confirmed it but I can download the ROM and verify because Asus is awesome and publishes it current running ROM shortly after they release ota's so I'll download oh and look and some Asus devices come with the unlocked boot firmware in the /system/etc/firmware/ folder
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I think their latest will be Kit Kat .  I am pretty sure the tablet i will get will be jelly bean and from what I have read there are advantages to that-writing apps to sd card is one.  although If I can root it then can use app folder mount to do the same in kit kat correct?

I am looking at the stuff to do a dump of the B1-730 for you guys before I return it.  looks pretty complicated but I will see what I can do.  Or teamviewer if one of you could do it that way I don't know.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Dec 20, 2014)

hammerjr said:


> I think their latest will be Kit Kat .  I am pretty sure the tablet i will get will be jelly bean and from what I have read there are advantages to that-writing apps to sd card is one.  although If I can root it then can use app folder mount to do the same in kit kat correct?
> 
> I am looking at the stuff to do a dump of the B1-730 for you guys before I return it.  looks pretty complicated but I will see what I can do.  Or teamviewer if one of you could do it that way I don't know.

Click to collapse



This is my original dump process i used https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=95747613655043318

Was that device ME170C or ME176CX? Pm me I don't wanna clutter this thread but I got a couple of other request to verify the root on Asus.

Sent from my Venue 7 3730 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## noregnoone (Dec 20, 2014)

*Thank you !*



vampir74 said:


> OK guys the tool is finish it will fix and repair your tablet even not have fastboot , have 2 android system jb and KitKat with root is compatible with b1-730hd 8Gb and 16Gb for 2h is up !!!! Thanks god lol ))
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



Thank you for your good work !
Keep up and please, please, please give us an L-ROM some day. :highfive:

but now something of topic:
Does anyboby know a good proclip mount which is compatible to this tablet?


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 21, 2014)

who need help !? lol


----------



## vihali (Dec 21, 2014)

My tablet is still working like a charm. Hope not have to ask help, heh heh.


----------



## sagar m (Dec 21, 2014)

*about acer iconia one 7 b1-730*

when i connect use keyboard to this tab,in portrait mod arrow (navigation)keys on keyboard works fine but in landscape mode they get interchanged,like up key works as right,down as left,right as up,and left as down,
how to set it to normal,
i cant use my keyboard case because of that,
and i am using stock kitkat 4.4.2,
please provide some solution,
thank you in advance


----------



## takhanto (Dec 21, 2014)

hammerjr said:


> I've rooted my non-HD using the info at links provided by social design concepts a few pages back.  Yes you need the
> superSU.zip file put on your SD card (it is obtained by following the links)  once your tablet is connect to computer with proper drivers installed on computer (from Acer site), you run the batch file in the IntelAndroid-FBRL folder which is extracted from the 7z zip file of the same name.  You may need to get an extraction program.  once you run batch file,  your computer screen will ask you to accept.  if the screen is red letters then it isn't seeing your tablet.  should be in blue.  accept then select T2.   choose install from external SD and direct it to the SuperSu file.  See my previous posts a few pages back I think I discussed the options menus in more detail.

Click to collapse



Thx! My tablet  rooted


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## mr-excalibur (Dec 22, 2014)

sagar m said:


> when i connect use keyboard to this tab,in portrait mod arrow (navigation)keys on keyboard works fine but in landscape mode they get interchanged,like up key works as right,down as left,right as up,and left as down,
> how to set it to normal,
> i cant use my keyboard case because of that,
> and i am using stock kitkat 4.4.2,
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same thing on my tablet (with jelly bean and with kitkat) 

1. The only solution for the keyboard I found is : using keyboard helper app to create 2 profiles and in the landscape profile you (manually)  remap the arrow keys....  It's not changing the profiles automatically,  but you can manually select keyboard helper as keyboard and it works... 

I wonder why nobody made an app yet that remaps the arrow keys automatically?! 

2. The mouse is also not adapted to orientation (when you plug an USB mouse in the Otg cable,  logitech wireless mouse works too,  you get a mouse pointer in Android -  perfect for office apps! )   there is no solution I think,  haven't found an app that changes mouse directions... :-/


----------



## Armityle (Dec 23, 2014)

hello everyone, im new here so i was wondering how do you root a b1- 730 model nonHD i don't understand most of the terms used here so any help would be much appreciated thanks XD


----------



## jaimeaceves (Dec 23, 2014)

*zte zmax ROMs>>>>>> help*

I would greatly appreciate, if we have a developer. Creating, designing more roms for our zte zmax supporters.


----------



## sagar m (Dec 23, 2014)

*help in mapping keyboard layout*

Please explain how to map that keys,i want in landscape mode only.
I am not getting how to do that,
Thank you


----------



## mr-excalibur (Dec 23, 2014)

*key remapping*



sagar m said:


> Please explain how to map that keys,i want in landscape mode only.
> I am not getting how to do that,
> Thank you

Click to collapse



you install 'external keyboard helper', 
settings-> advanced settings->keyboard mapping-> customize-> new custom layout-> select custom1

then you tab on -new mapping-
scancode: .... change -> press key and then you can enter the new keycode in NORMAL field....

(you need the keycode, and deselect shift, alt etc...)

the problem is: i dont know what code the arrows have... ?!


BTW.

the direction keys (in num pad, when numbers are off) work correctly without mapping!  maybe you try that first...


----------



## sagar m (Dec 23, 2014)

*thank you*

Thank you very much for ua help,
I will try it now,accly i hv keyboard case,no seperate number keys section on left,
I will try as per your instructions,


----------



## hammerjr (Dec 23, 2014)

Armityle said:


> hello everyone, im new here so i was wondering how do you root a b1- 730 model nonHD i don't understand most of the terms used here so any help would be much appreciated thanks XD

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096

use T2 when you get to that screen


----------



## Fadhil 12 (Dec 24, 2014)

*Doesn't Turn back on*

Please help me , my tab doesn't turn back on when i press the power button to lock it. Tried Hard reset and the outcome is not so very helpful


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 24, 2014)

Fadhil 12 said:


> Please help me , my tab doesn't turn back on when i press the power button to lock it. Tried Hard reset and the outcome is not so very helpful

Click to collapse



What device u have?


----------



## ctyndall77 (Dec 24, 2014)

Where do I find the adb / fastboot drivers for Iconia B1-730HD?


----------



## hammerjr (Dec 24, 2014)

ctyndall77 said:


> Where do I find the adb / fastboot drivers for Iconia B1-730HD?

Click to collapse



people please.  this info is on this thread multiple times.  try checking the acer website.  go to support and then find your device.  the driver will be there.


----------



## Rakis1983 (Dec 26, 2014)

*Bricked tablet please help!*

When I try to flash with Repair versión 1.0 i get these errors

CMD partition
Eem partition command failed, retval=-1
FLASH fastboot....
E:fastboot flash failerd!
FLASH recovery...
E:recovery flash failed!

Extracted system.img to sd card as well

Please help me


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 26, 2014)

Rakis1983 said:


> When I try to flash with Repair versión 1.0 i get these errors
> 
> CMD partition
> Eem partition command failed, retval=-1
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Acer model u have ? 

If is HD model use repair tool v2!


----------



## Rakis1983 (Dec 26, 2014)

vampir74 said:


> 1. Acer model u have ?
> 
> If is HD model use repair tool v2!

Click to collapse



Its HD
I did try that way but nothing happens at all, jist logo og the tool keeps spinning and nothing happens 

The errors described are in the tablet itself.

Thank you


----------



## Fadhil 12 (Dec 26, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> What device u have?

Click to collapse



I have Acer B1-730 HD


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 27, 2014)

Fadhil 12 said:


> I have Acer B1-730 HD

Click to collapse



You try the repair tool v2.0?


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 27, 2014)

Rakis1983 said:


> Its HD
> I did try that way but nothing happens at all, jist logo og the tool keeps spinning and nothing happens
> 
> The errors described are in the tablet itself.
> ...

Click to collapse



On repair tool v1.0 you need to put on SD card the "system.img.gz" not the extracted .img if the v2.0 is not working with you is because maybe you don't read the "how to" buttons, if you need team viewer support plz send me pm with your email.


----------



## Promise Nguyen (Dec 27, 2014)

*About send app to SD card*

I want to send data app from internal memory to external memory (SD-Card). 
Can you help me? I partitived my SD-Card and used Link2SD but it not actived.
Thank you!
I'm using B1-730HD


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 27, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> On repair tool v1.0 you need to put on SD card the "system.img.gz" not the extracted .img if the v2.0 is not working with you is because maybe you don't read the "how to" buttons, if you need team viewer support plz send me pm with your email.

Click to collapse



sorry, need to put system.img not gz... if you need team viewer support send me pm with your email


----------



## joshuamorrison (Dec 28, 2014)

*Got a white usb symbol when plugging in the usb cord*

I for the life of me cant figure out what to do I got a white usb symbol with a white bar under it on my screen. I think I download the wrong software I got a B1-730 not the B1-730HD.


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 28, 2014)

joshuamorrison said:


> I for the life of me cant figure out what to do I got a white usb symbol with a white bar under it on my screen. I think I download the wrong software I got a B1-730 not the B1-730HD.

Click to collapse



Yes, now you need to wait, we are working to do the new version "Repair Tool v2.1" in this 2.1 we will include the non HD devices.


----------



## Fadhil 12 (Dec 28, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> You try the repair tool v2.0?

Click to collapse



What does it do? My Problem : My tablet does not turn back on when locked . The screen just blinks every time i press the power button to unlock it.


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 28, 2014)

Fadhil 12 said:


> What does it do? My Problem : My tablet does not turn back on when locked . The screen just blinks every time i press the power button to unlock it.

Click to collapse



It put you device like when you buy it (new) but with root


----------



## Fadhil 12 (Dec 28, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> It put you device like when you buy it (new) but with root

Click to collapse



Could you please give me the download link. I couldn't find it anywhere , thanks


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 28, 2014)

Fadhil 12 said:


> Could you please give me the download link. I couldn't find it anywhere , thanks

Click to collapse


www.android-tech.rocks


----------



## Fadhil 12 (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm trying to root my Acer B1-730 HD tablet . Im using Kingo Root but it doesnt detect my device. Ive turned Debugging mode on and still this problem persist. And i tried to use the repair tool , it also doesn't detect my device. Where can i find MTP for this device? And i have only two modes of connection to computer that's  MTP and PTP. My system says that It cant find any drivers for MTP. But still i can use my device through Media Device.


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 28, 2014)

Fadhil 12 said:


> I'm trying to root my Acer B1-730 HD tablet . Im using Kingo Root but it doesnt detect my device. Ive turned Debugging mode on and still this problem persist. And i tried to use the repair tool , it also doesn't detect my device. Where can i find MTP for this device? And i have only two modes of connection to computer that's  MTP and PTP. My system says that It cant find any drivers for MTP. But still i can use my device through Media Device.

Click to collapse



On the repair tool you click on "How to..." buttons? If you need/want I can help you with team viewer, you know what is team viewer?


----------



## Antagonist42 (Dec 28, 2014)

Fadhil 12 said:


> I'm trying to root my Acer B1-730 HD tablet . Im using Kingo Root but it doesnt detect my device. Ive turned Debugging mode on and still this problem persist. And i tried to use the repair tool , it also doesn't detect my device. Where can i find MTP for this device? And i have only two modes of connection to computer that's  MTP and PTP. My system says that It cant find any drivers for MTP. But still i can use my device through Media Device.

Click to collapse



Everything is in the OP or within the thread itself, if I remember rightly, this has already been covered.

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## texz71 (Dec 28, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> Yes, now you need to wait, we are working to do the new version "Repair Tool v2.1" in this 2.1 we will include the non HD devices.

Click to collapse



Any estimated time frame for a Acer Iconia One 7 16Gig B1-730 (non-HD) tool, recovery image, etc?  I was able to root just fine, using "IntelAndroid-FBRL" l but I really want to install CWM or TWRP custom recovery and have not found anything that succeeds. Glad to here that at least someone is talking about the Non-HD model....there is nothing out there on this particular model. Thanks in advance.   My specific model is: 

Acer Iconia One 7 Model: B1-730_2Ck_L16T P/N: NT.L4LAA.001
Image Version: Acer_AV0K0_B1-730_RV01RC01_WW_GEN1
Image Build #: Acer_AV0K0_B1-730_1.004.00_WW_GEN1
Image P/N: NPAA0.01H
Kernal Version: 3.10.20
IAFW Version: F9-EE


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 28, 2014)

texz71 said:


> Any estimated time frame for a Acer Iconia One 7 16Gig B1-730 (non-HD) tool, recovery image, etc?  I was able to root just fine, using "IntelAndroid-FBRL" l but I really want to install CWM or TWRP custom recovery and have not found anything that succeeds. Glad to here that at least someone is talking about the Non-HD model....there is nothing out there on this particular model. Thanks in advance.   My specific model is: B1-730_2Ck_L16T  P/N: NT.L4LAA.001

Click to collapse



We don't have estimated time but here or on www.android-tech.rocks we will post it... Just follow us, we are working on this devices...


----------



## social-design-concepts (Dec 28, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> We don't have estimated time but here or on www.android-tech.rocks we will post it... Just follow us, we are working on this devices...

Click to collapse



So have you and vamp found some method of unlocking the Intel firmware or some other method of breaking the chain of trust to allow booting unsigned images.  

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 28, 2014)

Almost


----------



## texz71 (Dec 28, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> Yes, now you need to wait, we are working to do the new version "Repair Tool v2.1" in this 2.1 we will include the non HD devices.

Click to collapse





p3DRu said:


> We don't have estimated time but here or on www.android-tech.rocks we will post it... Just follow us, we are working on this devices...

Click to collapse



Thanks!  If you can get that working on Non-HD (and hopefully bootloader unlock/customer recovery) I will definitely send a donation .
You guys that do this stuff don't get enough appreciation.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Dec 28, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> Almost

Click to collapse



Well if you do please be sure to share the process it be nice to see if it can work for most Intel devices. I like to see once the locked bootloaders or are able to be bypassed the community work together to build a generic Intel based ROMs and then use compatibility packs to make them work for specific device. But a bootloader unlock or bypass is needed first, I just got back from holiday stuff maybe hit me up on hangouts and share some insight. My attempts so far of using a modified xfstk to combine parts an unlocked ifwi and parts of a devices locked ifwi haven't resulted in much. 

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 28, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> Well if you do please be sure to share the process it be nice to see if it can work for most Intel devices. I like to see once the locked bootloaders or are able to be bypassed the community work together to build a generic Intel based ROMs and then use compatibility packs to make them work for specific device. But a bootloader unlock or bypass is needed first, I just got back from holiday stuff maybe hit me up on hangouts and share some insight. My attempts so far of using a modified xfstk to combine parts an unlocked ifwi and parts of a devices locked ifwi haven't resulted in much.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Of course, if we can do something good we tell you in first hand [emoji6]


----------



## social-design-concepts (Dec 28, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> Of course, if we can do something good we tell you in first hand [emoji6]

Click to collapse



Thanks, now off to check my PMs 

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## robx13 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello Everyone. 

I have this tablet, and I have a problem. 
The battery status does not change. The battery is good. If it's fully loaded or it's empty it says 2%. 
I did a full reset nothing. 
I charged offline the whole night nothing. 
There is a topic in acer community forum, there are some guys having the same problem. 
What should I do? 

Thanks


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 28, 2014)

robx13 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I have this tablet, and I have a problem.
> The battery status does not change. The battery is good. If it's fully loaded or it's empty it says 2%.
> ...

Click to collapse



Use the repair tool v2.0.


----------



## Gamer1990 (Dec 29, 2014)

*B1-730-14BP Bricked ( Going To Intel Inside Screen )*

Please Help, I've Bricked My Acer Iconia One B1-730-14BP ( Non-HD )
I Was Stupid And sent the command " adb reboot-bootloader " and now it only shows an Intel Inside Screen ( Black Background + White Intel Inside Logo )

Does Anyone Have the Tools Necessary to Fix It?

i need the IFWI Image
dnx_fwr.bin
dnx_osr.bin
ifwi.bin
osimage.bin and the Fuse Set for the Intel Xfstk Downloader 
it identifies itself as a CloverViewPlus Device


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 29, 2014)

Gamer1990 said:


> Please Help, I've Bricked My Acer Iconia One B1-730-14BP ( Non-HD )
> I Was Stupid And sent the command " adb reboot-bootloader " and now it only shows an Intel Inside Screen ( Black Background + White Intel Inside Logo )
> 
> Does Anyone Have the Tools Necessary to Fix It?
> ...

Click to collapse



For the 4 files no problem the problem is system.img sorry u must wait until we make a dump of b1-730 non HD device!


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## mr-excalibur (Dec 29, 2014)

*battery status*



robx13 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I have this tablet, and I have a problem.
> The battery status does not change. The battery is good. If it's fully loaded or it's empty it says 2%.
> ...

Click to collapse



i had the same problem, its only the 'status' that's not working... my tab was stuck at 15 or 17% all the time...

vampir has a solution (re-flashed one of the images ) - since that it work's as it should... BUT i cant say yet if the error is coming back or not... (im still testing it)
will tell vampir if its good / still working after 2 full use/recharge cycles (my battery was stuck after a few hours usually... 

BTW : before solution/re- flash: if you use the tab until it turns off (empty) and then hold the power button for a soft reset a couple times the status will "work" again but show false values (jumping, from 10 to 90 in 30seconds etc) 

Now after the reflash it, the first recharge had the status jumping (normal, device has to build new battery.bin by itself) now it seems to work fine again...will update if it stays like this


----------



## takhanto (Dec 29, 2014)

MediaTek MTK tablet is apk engineering mode. Intel x86 is apk? No?


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 29, 2014)

takhanto said:


> MediaTek MTK tablet is apk engineering mode. Intel x86 is apk? No?

Click to collapse



I don't understand your question...


----------



## takhanto (Dec 29, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> I don't understand your question...

Click to collapse



Please view : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Go.EngModeMtkShortcut  (With the only mtk)

Intel engineering mode? there is one?


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 29, 2014)

Maybe you found some apps on market to do tests on your device, but its not specific to Intel...


----------



## takhanto (Dec 29, 2014)

Recovery mode/ demo mode/  Now lcd demo mode...

Now the demo, please return. How?


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't understand your questions very well, you are on demo mode? And if you reboot can't go on normal system?


----------



## takhanto (Dec 29, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> I don't understand your questions very well, you are on demo mode? And if you reboot can't go on normal system?

Click to collapse



Sorry, no


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 29, 2014)

takhanto said:


> Sorry, no

Click to collapse



Try enter on recovery, select demo mode than you are on demo mode, after that turn of you device and turn on normally, if don't work try do an factory reset on recovery.


----------



## takhanto (Dec 29, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> Try enter on recovery, select demo mode than you are on demo mode, after that turn of you device and turn on normally, if don't work try do an factory reset on recovery.

Click to collapse



Now delete all user and data


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 29, 2014)

takhanto said:


> Now delete all user and data

Click to collapse



But don't go on normal system?


----------



## takhanto (Dec 29, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> But don't go on normal system?

Click to collapse



delete user and data without no normal mode

now normal mode


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 29, 2014)

takhanto said:


> delete user and data without no normal mode
> 
> now normal mode

Click to collapse



Its all OK?


----------



## takhanto (Dec 29, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> Its all OK?

Click to collapse



Yes thank you!


----------



## Erhamyri (Dec 29, 2014)

*Developer Option missing*

New user here who want's to root his B1-730HD device.  I bought 3 devices for my kids brand new and want to root them to remove unwanted apps. However I am not able enable USB Debugging under Settings->Developer Option as the complete developer option is not available under settings at all. 

Under settings I find: Date&Time / Accessibility / Printing and About tablet. Please advice how I can get the developer option back. I am running Android 4.4.2

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------




Erhamyri said:


> New user here who want's to root his B1-730HD device.  I bought 3 devices for my kids brand new and want to root them to remove unwanted apps. However I am not able enable USB Debugging under Settings->Developer Option as the complete developer option is not available under settings at all.
> 
> Under settings I find: Date&Time / Accessibility / Printing and About tablet. Please advice how I can get the developer option back. I am running Android 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Found it in tread 2564240!!

I needed to tab 3 times twice on the "Build number" under Settings->About tablet to tell the device that I am a developer.


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 29, 2014)

Erhamyri said:


> New user here who want's to root his B1-730HD device.  I bought 3 devices for my kids brand new and want to root them to remove unwanted apps. However I am not able enable USB Debugging under Settings->Developer Option as the complete developer option is not available under settings at all.
> 
> Under settings I find: Date&Time / Accessibility / Printing and About tablet. Please advice how I can get the developer option back. I am running Android 4.4.2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its rooted ? [emoji6]


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 29, 2014)

OK we need a Russian people who is on 4pda to help us for something please contact me on PM.
Thanks


----------



## Antagonist42 (Dec 29, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> Its rooted ? [emoji6]

Click to collapse



No, it is now showing Developer Options for turning on Debug, Install from mock location, gfx/anim speeds, etc.

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------




vampir74 said:


> OK we need a Russian people who is on 4pda to help us for something please contact me on PM.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Maybe try acer-club.ru

The 730HD forum was empty but it's all Acer devices  

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 29, 2014)

Antagonist42 said:


> No, it is now showing Developer Options for turning on Debug, Install from mock location, gfx/anim speeds, etc.
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No not need Acer is something special for all intel devices


----------



## Antagonist42 (Dec 29, 2014)

There may be members there active on 4PDA 

Also members do Laptops etc so may know what you're after.

PM me if it's something I can search for --- like I hunted out Qualcomm Docs 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## LULILILU (Dec 30, 2014)

*STOP at the acer logo*

I 've used the tool---> Reboot----> stop at the acer logo. I can not open USB debugging. I have not installed and fastboot recovery. HELP


----------



## Afonso2014 (Dec 30, 2014)

*Help*

Hello..
I need help, i use the  Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool v1.0 the wrong way, and now the tablet only shows acer logo and don´t start...
Then i used the Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool v2.0 twice, and still the same problem...
Can you tell me step by step how to use the Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool v2.0, (I check on Device Manager and the two required drivers are installed)... I don´t know what i am doing wrong..
My table is Acer B1-730HD 4.2 Jelly Bean...


----------



## vagaba1 (Dec 30, 2014)

*Hello!*

Hello friends...after a month, i've got my B1-730 from warranty, after i accidentaly flashed system.img from the HD version and scrolled up the tab. Now that is back, i want to make a complete dump! Since this thread has things that work on the non-HD version, i thought that i could complement with these files. How should i dump the hole tablet?? Thanks by the support!!!


----------



## xwing1000 (Dec 30, 2014)

Maybe this will help:
[GUIDE] Making Dump Files Out of Android Device Partitions

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2450045


----------



## social-design-concepts (Dec 30, 2014)

vagaba1 said:


> Hello friends...after a month, i've got my B1-730 from warranty, after i accidentaly flashed system.img from the HD version and scrolled up the tab. Now that is back, i want to make a complete dump! Since this thread has things that work on the non-HD version, i thought that i could complement with these files. How should i dump the hole tablet?? Thanks by the support!!!

Click to collapse



You want to Dump /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 and /dev/block/mmcblk0p8 , we can then extract the boot recovery and fastboot images from the mmcblk0p1 dump

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 30, 2014)

LULILILU said:


> I 've used the tool---> Reboot----> stop at the acer logo. I can not open USB debugging. I have not installed and fastboot recovery. HELP

Click to collapse



Send u a PM


----------



## vagaba1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks @social-design-concepts , i just had dumped both .img files. Now, how extract boot and fastboot from reserved.img??


----------



## orbitA13 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello all,

 First I would like to say to p3DRu & vampire74 :good::good: you guys rock for this thread!! :highfive:

I have just got myself one of these tabs with the exception mine is NOT HD it is just a B1-730 and I would like to start working on a custom ROM for it. My tab is rooted now I have already been looking to most the files.

soooo with that said....

Q 1. Is there a tool made already to do a complete dump of this tab or some place I can download the ORIG ROM from (B1-730) model only as I have your files already downloaded for the (B1-730HD) ?

Q 2. Has there been any progress on a working CWM Recovery for this tab in either model ?

Q 3.  When you installed BusyBox did you use /system/bin or /system/xbin or custom  path? 
(This is important cause on china (fake) tabs if set incorrect will render your tablet with less space then allotted.)

Thank you in advance for any and all information you can provide and have a Happy New Year! 

- orbit


----------



## Antagonist42 (Dec 30, 2014)

@vampir74 @social-design-concepts

I'll have something special for you once I've Downloaded and Uploaded so I can transfer to you 

For B1-730/HD/740 and maybe more 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 30, 2014)

Antagonist42 said:


> @vampir74 @social-design-concepts
> 
> I'll have something special for you once I've Downloaded and Uploaded so I can transfer to you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol

tell me


----------



## social-design-concepts (Dec 30, 2014)

Antagonist42 said:


> @vampir74 @social-design-concepts
> 
> I'll have something special for you once I've Downloaded and Uploaded so I can transfer to you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like surprises and you always seem to find good things

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Antagonist42 (Dec 30, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> I like surprises and you always seem to find good things
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Just mailed vampir74 ....you'll like it 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## social-design-concepts (Dec 30, 2014)

Antagonist42 said:


> Just mailed vampir74 ....you'll like it
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Eagerly awaiting your PM with the link . . . 

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vagaba1 (Dec 30, 2014)

orbitA13 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First I would like to say to p3DRu & vampire74 :good::good: you guys rock for this thread!! :highfive:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello! I like what you are trying to do, and i got good news...i just got my b1-730 and i'm dumping it, so we all can restore and/or mod it!!
I'm just waiting for @social-design-concepts to point me the next steps to complete the dump!!!


----------



## Afonso2014 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Problem Solved..*

Problem in booting the tablet acer iconia b1-730hd, solved with [TOOL KIT] myKIT_BATCHV1.1.x....
Thanks for your good work, and Happy New Year to All....


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 31, 2014)

@Antagonist42 
We wait lol

---------- Post added at 15:01 ---------- Previous post was at 14:54 ----------

Who have acer b1-730 non hd rooted we need a dump of device please contact me!
 Thanks


----------



## vagaba1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Just PM'ed you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kickthefences (Dec 31, 2014)

por favor preciso de ajuda ja tentei todas as maneiras e nao consigo fazer root a este acer, tentei todos os teus metodos (mykit, repair tool v1 e repair tool v2) e nada nao instala a adb e mesmo instalando uma adb sem ser a que esta no repair tool 2.0 e depois tambem me da erro na intelsoc, diz impossivel instalar cloverviewplus device porque está desligado....
por favor  ajuda-me


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 31, 2014)

kickthefences said:


> por favor preciso de ajuda ja tentei todas as maneiras e nao consigo fazer root a este acer, tentei todos os teus metodos (mykit, repair tool v1 e repair tool v2) e nada nao instala a adb e mesmo instalando uma adb sem ser a que esta no repair tool 2.0 e depois tambem me da erro na intelsoc, diz impossivel instalar cloverviewplus device porque está desligado....
> por favor  ajuda-me

Click to collapse



Amanha fasso-te root a isso por tem viewer, OK? Boas entradas.


----------



## kickthefences (Dec 31, 2014)

p3DRu said:


> Amanha fasso-te root a isso por tem viewer, OK? Boas entradas.

Click to collapse




ok obrigado

so preciso instalar o team viewer no meu pc??
desculpa lá a minha noobness
e boas entradas para ti tb


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## p3DRu (Dec 31, 2014)

kickthefences said:


> ok obrigado
> 
> so preciso instalar o team viewer no meu pc??
> desculpa lá a minha noobness
> e boas entradas para ti tb

Click to collapse



Sim instala


----------



## Gamer1990 (Jan 1, 2015)

*Tablet Firmware Status?*

Has Anyone Managed to Dump The Firmware ( System.img / Recovery.img / Fastboot.img / Boot.img ) for the Acer Iconia B1-730-14BP ?
I Got As Far As Flashing the 730HD Firmware ( Bad Idea ) and it got as far as 85% and went to a solid white screen and froze up completely.
now the tablet boots up to an " Intel Inside " logo that starts out bright then makes on like it is going to recovery ( And It Does Nothing ) and it won't Go To the Charging Battery Screen. and the Recovery Screen <3e> is Scrambled ( As If The Screen is set wrong. ) Someone Please PM Me.

and My Tablet is the Non-HD Model ( B1-730-14BP ) 8GB

I Need Some Help...

Thanks.
-Gamer1990


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year 2015

---------- Post added at 09:25 ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 ----------




Gamer1990 said:


> Has Anyone Managed to Dump The Firmware ( System.img / Recovery.img / Fastboot.img / Boot.img ) for the Acer Iconia B1-730-14BP ?
> I Got As Far As Flashing the 730HD Firmware ( Bad Idea ) and it got as far as 85% and went to a solid white screen and froze up completely.
> now the tablet boots up to an " Intel Inside " logo that starts out bright then makes on like it is going to recovery ( And It Does Nothing ) and it won't Go To the Charging Battery Screen. and the Recovery Screen <3e> is Scrambled ( As If The Screen is set wrong. ) Someone Please PM Me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have one working b1-730 non HD ?


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 1, 2015)

who have b1-730 non hd version rooted, i will help to make a dump please contact me!


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 1, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> who have b1-730 non hd version rooted, i will help to make a dump please contact me!

Click to collapse



Sir,

In my other post (Post  #548  ) I already posted that my B1-730 non HD is already rooted.  PM me if you like and I will try to make the dump per your instructions. 

- orbit


----------



## vagaba1 (Jan 1, 2015)

*I Already PM you!!*



vampir74 said:


> who have b1-730 non hd version rooted, i will help to make a dump please contact me!

Click to collapse



I Already PM you!! i got and already dumped system and reserved

What should i do now??w


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 1, 2015)

vagaba1 said:


> I Already PM you!! i got and already dumped system and reserved
> 
> What should i do now??w

Click to collapse



Ok how u dump and what files u have?

I send u a PM contact me on mail or hangouts!!!!!!


----------



## texz71 (Jan 1, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> who have b1-730 non hd version rooted, i will help to make a dump please contact me!

Click to collapse



I have a rooted Iconia One 7 B1-730 (non-HD) 16gig.

Acer Iconia One 7 Model: B1-730_2Ck_L16T P/N: NT.L4LAA.001
Image Version: Acer_AV0K0_B1-730_RV01RC01_WW_GEN1
Image Build #: Acer_AV0K0_B1-730_1.004.00_WW_GEN1
Image P/N: NPAA0.01H
Kernal Version: 3.10.20
IAFW Version: F9-EE
DROIDBOOT BOOT Loader Version: 2.0
PRODUCT: B1-730_WW_GEN1
Android System Recovery <3e> Acer_AVOKO_B1-730_1.004.00_WW_GEN1


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jan 1, 2015)

@Antagonist42 awesome you where able to find the factory release images for the B1-730 

@p3DRu @vampir74 my laptop died so i was in between computers but it looks like you two are working on getting the dumps together i've attached a copy of @pm-cz dump_images program View attachment 3092994 in case you to don't have it i recommend using it to dump the boot.img fastboot.img and recovery.img over the original method i gave you it will also allow you to dump the logo.bin file as well .   

extract and push it to /data/local/tmp then you can use :
dump_images -b -f -r


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 2, 2015)

@Antagonist42 It would be nice if you would share with the community the images you found so others can get it too sir.  ? 



social-design-concepts said:


> @Antagonist42 awesome you where able to find the factory release images for the B1-730
> 
> @p3DRu @vampir74 my laptop died so i was in between computers but it looks like you two are working on getting the dumps together i've attached a copy of @pm-cz dump_images program View attachment 3092994 in case you to don't have it i recommend using it to dump the boot.img fastboot.img and recovery.img over the original method i gave you it will also allow you to dump the logo.bin file as well .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jan 2, 2015)

orbitA13 said:


> @Antagonist42 It would be nice if you would share with the community the images you found so others can get it too sir.  ?

Click to collapse





I believe @p3DRu @vampir74 are working on packing them into their easier to use tool but if @Antagonist42  would like i'll gladly upload them to androidfilehost as to not overload their personal google drive account . . .


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 2, 2015)

@social-design-concepts

It's always nice to get things done easy way of course, but if they are truly factory images it would be beneficial to many to release them as is so other may do as they wish as well.

And I do understand what you're saying. Still would be nice to have the images as is without someone else repacking them etc.. (Untouched) if you know what I mean. 

- orbit




social-design-concepts said:


> @Antagonist42 awesome you where able to find the factory release images for the B1-730
> 
> @p3DRu @vampir74 my laptop died so i was in between computers but it looks like you two are working on getting the dumps together i've attached a copy of @pm-cz dump_images program View attachment 3092994 in case you to don't have it i recommend using it to dump the boot.img fastboot.img and recovery.img over the original method i gave you it will also allow you to dump the logo.bin file as well .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





social-design-concepts said:


> I believe @p3DRu @vampir74 are working on packing them into their easier to use tool but if @Antagonist42  would like i'll gladly upload them to androidfilehost as to not overload their personal google drive account . . .

Click to collapse


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jan 2, 2015)

orbitA13 said:


> @social-design-concepts
> 
> It's always nice to get things done easy way of course, but if they are truly factory images it would be beneficial to many to release them as is so other may do as they wish as well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



unfortunately i didn't discover them and not knowing where they came from or how they where obtained i can't post them with out @Antagonist42 approval though i do believe they came direct from Acer tech support at some point. i don't think @Antagonist42 will mind if i host them but i would prefer to wait for his consent.


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 2, 2015)

@social-design-concepts

I'm all good with that it's nearly suggestion for community means.  Thanks for your posts back @social-design-concepts I look forward to see what all of us can do with all of this... 

- orbit



social-design-concepts said:


> unfortunately i didn't discover them and not knowing where they came from or how they where obtained i can't post them with out @Antagonist42 approval though i do believe they came direct from Acer tech support at some point. i don't think @Antagonist42 will mind if i host them but i would prefer to wait for his consent.

Click to collapse


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes is all from Acer how and HD...
you make a dump @orbitA13


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 2, 2015)

I sent you a PM write back. 



vampir74 said:


> Yes is all from Acer how and HD...
> you make a dump @orbitA13

Click to collapse


----------



## Antagonist42 (Jan 2, 2015)

The factory Images I found I would like to keep them private, they are shared with dev's already working on these devices..... I've seen how much trouble can be caused by these leaking into public domain that we don't hear of and I would prefer it that we are not the cause of a loss of someone's job, livelihood or a fine (as I've seen) into the Ten's of Thousands.

I'm sure with what I have and will provide, we can get a fully working repair tool and also a recovery.

If we have those first, if you wish to Dev ROM's for the devices you're free to do so but the Factory Images for now I believe should remain private, not public. . .Only shared between trusted Dev's.

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 2, 2015)

lol


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 2, 2015)

LOL


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 2, 2015)

orbitA13 said:


> And I do understand what you're saying. Still would be nice to have the images as is without someone else repacking them etc.. (Untouched) if you know what I mean.
> 
> - orbit

Click to collapse



Yes, it's always better to have an unmodified dump, backup, stock image for every device.:good:


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 2, 2015)

@Antagonist42 - OK, I cannot argue with that and it is your choice of course  was an open suggestion for the community, Thanks for your reply. 

@vampir74 & @p3DRu - I am not a spiteful person or one who shuns people for trying or needing help! We all start some place and although I am new to the Acer ROM I am not new to the XDA Community it self. Why you LoL to his reply makes no sense to me and shows a lack of respect to community members. I find it very distasteful.

Thanks for your help and replies I will move forward and monitor your guys work as I still find this post very useful for all who have these model tabs..

- orbit



Antagonist42 said:


> The factory Images I found I would like to keep them private, they are shared with dev's already working on these devices..... I've seen how much trouble can be caused by these leaking into public domain that we don't hear of and I would prefer it that we are not the cause of a loss of someone's job, livelihood or a fine (as I've seen) into the Ten's of Thousands.
> 
> I'm sure with what I have and will provide, we can get a fully working repair tool and also a recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 2, 2015)

orbitA13 said:


> @Antagonist42 - OK, I cannot argue with that and it is your choice of course  was an open suggestion for the community, Thanks for your reply.
> 
> @vampir74 & @p3DRu - I am not a spiteful person or one who shuns people for trying or needing help! We all start some place and although I am new to the Acer ROM I am not new to the XDA Community it self. Why you LoL to his reply makes no sense to me and shows a lack of respect to community members. I find it very distasteful.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think u are new and very suspect guy I ask u to just connect to your PC to make fast this dump and u shoot me how I'm the big bad guy( and tell me u know better all...good for u I learn all my life...). I just want to make this faster for people who brick the non HD device and this thread make me ,Pedro, SDC , Antagonist42 , Vampirefo maybe forget some sorry ,for all people who have Intel devices not only for us but for HELP other people ...


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 2, 2015)

@vampir74

   Sorry if you find that wrong that I do not let you on my PC through Team Viewer but I only just met you 2 days here on XDA and I have much personal things on my PC like banking and many personal items, I was not mad that you asked only told you that its not something I can do right now as I hardly know you. Do you let a complete stranger walk in to your home and do what they like ? I don't think so.  Thank you for your help and I am sorry that my not letting you my PC offended you but I do not know many who would. If this was a play PC and not personal then it would be ok for me but this is my personal PC that has much of everything i do in my life on it.

Once again sorry that offended you. Thank you again for your time. 

- orbit




Antagonist42 said:


> The factory Images I found I would like to keep them private, they are shared with dev's already working on these devices..... I've seen how much trouble can be caused by these leaking into public domain that we don't hear of and I would prefer it that we are not the cause of a loss of someone's job, livelihood or a fine (as I've seen) into the Ten's of Thousands.
> 
> I'm sure with what I have and will provide, we can get a fully working repair tool and also a recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





vampir74 said:


> I think u are new and very suspect guy I ask u to just connect to your PC to make fast this dump and u shoot me how I'm the big bad guy( and tell me u know better all...good for u I learn all my life...). I just want to make this faster for people who brick the non HD device and this thread make me ,Pedro, SDC , Antagonist42 , Vampirefo maybe forget some sorry ,for all people who have Intel devices not only for us but for HELP other people ...

Click to collapse


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 2, 2015)

We share all to community make new stuff **** us tablet for experiment to make more thinks how unlock etc....


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 2, 2015)

calm down people, we don't need this to live or make money... but sometimes we need some help to help, Happy 2015 to everybody!
Very thanks to @vampir74 & @social-design-concepts, happy new year to you guys!


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 2, 2015)

a little explain to people who thing is better have the factory IMG!
 I have the factory for HD that not provide @Antagonist42
1. the factory os is without nothing of google apps no must update the system not existing ota, and this stuff is not for all people ...
Because we just make a restore tool with some files from factory and dump of system.img .
2. I share this with developers here!

---------- Post added at 20:27 ---------- Previous post was at 20:18 ----------

omg is not my day! I correct 11 times the post....


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 2, 2015)

@p3DRu @vampir74 @social-design-concepts @Antagonist42

Happy New Year 2015! 

Thanks for the work you guys have done. I am sure when complete it will make many users/members of the Acer Community who own this tab B1-730HD and the non HD B1-730 very happy.

- orbit



p3DRu said:


> calm down people, we don't need this to live or make money... but sometimes we need some help to help, Happy 2015 to everybody!
> Very thanks to @vampir74 & @social-design-concepts, happy new year to you guys!

Click to collapse


----------



## crizy2000 (Jan 3, 2015)

hello;
 My acer b1-730hd unbootable following a bad manipulation. 
my pc will not detected !! can it is retaurer from the system recovery (update from external strorage) if so with what file? I can not find anything ...
 thank you for your help, I do not know what to do ....


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 3, 2015)

crizy2000 said:


> hello;
> My acer b1-730hd unbootable following a bad manipulation.
> my pc will not detected !! can it is retaurer from the system recovery (update from external strorage) if so with what file? I can not find anything ...
> thank you for your help, I do not know what to do ....

Click to collapse



OK, crizy200, contact me with private message and give me your email, I help you.


----------



## Gamer1990 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Is it Here?*

I'm Wondering When The Files Are Gonna Be Available?

is the b1-730 2.1 tool ready yet?

Feel Free To PM Me.

Cheers
-Gamer1990


----------



## czeczek69 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi guys

I have problem with my B1-730HD.
Device is sucesfully  rooted (check with Root Checker Basic) but i'm still cannot move any aplication on my SD card with AppMgr III or with similar apps.

What can I do?
Could you help me?


----------



## crizy2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

czeczek69 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have problem with my B1-730HD.
> Device is sucesfully  rooted (check with Root Checker Basic) but i'm still cannot move any aplication on my SD card with AppMgr III or with similar apps.
> ...

Click to collapse



hi czeczek69!!
to you made a backup of your tablet? if you did can you send me the file?
 thank you!


----------



## Antagonist42 (Jan 4, 2015)

Gamer1990 said:


> I'm Wondering When The Files Are Gonna Be Available?
> 
> is the b1-730 2.1 tool ready yet?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When which files are going to be available? 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## oneho (Jan 4, 2015)

*no stock rom?*

so, im just reading stuff and i have an acer iconia one 7 non-hd w/ root. 

I am here looking if there is a* stock rom* for this device, not the rom that came with the device.


----------



## Gamer1990 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Files?*



Antagonist42 said:


> When which files are going to be available?
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



the System.img/fastboot.img/recovery.img/boot.img and so on for doing a oem recovery via sd card?
i have an acer iconia One B1-730-14BP 8 GB 7" Tablet ( Black With Silver Buttons )
my tablet won't even go into the battery charging screen, it only goes to the intel inside screen and is bright and then it goes slightly dim and nothing happens.
Please Make The Files Available For Download  
and when is the Iconia 2.1 Tool Gonna Be Released?
is it still in its test phase?

Cheers
-Gamer1990


----------



## jushi81 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Demo mode*

Hi, all!

I've just accidentally switched my acer tablet to Demo mode. I've read every post about it always suggesting factory reset to switch is off. But I've done a bit additional research and found a way to avoid doing the reset. You just need to execute the following via rooted terminal under su or adb shell:


> setprop persist.sys.demomode disable

Click to collapse



Then reboot and you get the normal state.


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 5, 2015)

czeczek69 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have problem with my B1-730HD.
> Device is sucesfully  rooted (check with Root Checker Basic) but i'm still cannot move any aplication on my SD card with AppMgr III or with similar apps.
> ...

Click to collapse



hi!
first u must fix permission in KitKat for sdcard ! Folder mount with do automatically and u will be able to transfer large obb files to sdcard simple method....
if you want to move and apk from internal /data use link2sd but u must make a second ext4 partition on sdcard .....


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 5, 2015)

We are working on the "Acer Repair Tool v2.1" with non hd support, when its release we will put here on first page of this thread. We need some donnations, thanks for your support! We are working for you!


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 5, 2015)

www.android-tech.rocks

Thanks for your 7000 visits in 45 days
We will try do more and better, if you like us work please click on Thanks button.
Maybe we need more people to join us on this litle project, if some one wanna come in please tell us something.
Android Tech wishes you an happy 2015!
[emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## crizy2000 (Jan 5, 2015)

hi!!
 could someone help me repair my b1-730HD?  otherwise I'll have to buy another !! 
 help me !!


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 5, 2015)

crizy2000 said:


> hi!!
> could someone help me repair my b1-730HD?  otherwise I'll have to buy another !!
> help me !!

Click to collapse



yes! 
send you a PM

---------- Post added at 17:13 ---------- Previous post was at 17:03 ----------




crizy2000 said:


> hi!!
> could someone help me repair my b1-730HD?  otherwise I'll have to buy another !!
> help me !!

Click to collapse



Send me email look your PM


----------



## Gamer1990 (Jan 6, 2015)

*Acer Iconia One 7" B1-730-14BP ( Non HD )*

Can Someone Please Send Me a PM With The Files Needed For The B1-730 ( Non HD ) Tablet?
the files i need are the system.img / fastboot.img / recovery.img / boot.img / logo.img / dnx_fwr.bin / dnx_osr.bin / ifwi.bin / osimage.bin / softfuse.bin and the necessary tools to flash all of it such as intel xfstk downloader and its drivers and Intel SOC Tools and fix the intel inside / garbled droidboot / 3e Screen and have it boot with the acer logo + Powered By Android Logo / And the now non-existent battery charging indicator screen with the green bars.

i have a 16GB MicroSD Card, so it shouldn't be too hard to do the fix
Like I Said Before, You Can PM Me And I'll Set Up A Team Viewer Session So We Can Do This And Keep The Files Just in case this happens again.

Thanks.
-Gamer1990


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 6, 2015)

Gamer1990 said:


> Can Someone Please Send Me a PM With The Files Needed For The B1-730 ( Non HD ) Tablet?
> the files i need are the system.img / fastboot.img / recovery.img / boot.img / logo.img / dnx_fwr.bin / dnx_osr.bin / ifwi.bin / osimage.bin / softfuse.bin and the necessary tools to flash all of it such as intel xfstk downloader and its drivers and Intel SOC Tools and fix the intel inside / garbled droidboot / 3e Screen and have it boot with the acer logo + Powered By Android Logo / And the now non-existent battery charging indicator screen with the green bars.
> 
> i have a 16GB MicroSD Card, so it shouldn't be too hard to do the fix
> ...

Click to collapse



I have ifwi,dnx and soft fuse why?


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 6, 2015)

Please who have b1-730 non HD with jb 4.2.2 contact me we need the ota update to KitKat !!!
Thanks


----------



## czeczek69 (Jan 6, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> hi!
> first u must fix permission in KitKat for sdcard !.

Click to collapse



Great, but I cannot do that 

Any solution?


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 6, 2015)

czeczek69 said:


> Great, but I cannot do that
> 
> Any solution?

Click to collapse



1. u must have root
2. install simple app foldermount
     it will give u a option to do that


----------



## RaphaelBarros (Jan 6, 2015)

Sorry if this has already been asked, but does anyone know if there's an working rom or if it's possible to root the B1-730 (not HD version)? I'm kinda in a hurry because there's a sale going on and this tablet is pretty cheap, but I really dislike using anything that can't be rooted (or that is too difficult to root), and having a KitKat rom would also be a big plus.

Thank you in advance, and sorry again if that's has already been answered.


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 6, 2015)

RaphaelBarros said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, but does anyone know if there's an working rom or if it's possible to root the B1-730 (not HD version)? I'm kinda in a hurry because there's a sale going on and this tablet is pretty cheap, but I really dislike using anything that can't be rooted (or that is too difficult to root), and having a KitKat rom would also be a big plus.
> 
> Thank you in advance, and sorry again if that's has already been answered.

Click to collapse



1. root yes here is a link http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096
2. no roms


----------



## counterfeit187 (Jan 7, 2015)

So my son tried to root his friends tablet, he used the tool from the OP but later, when he realized it was soft bricked, realized that the tablet he was rooting is the NON-HD version.
Does anyone know how to come back from this, or have the original image from the non-hd that could be used to repair it?


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 7, 2015)

counterfeit187 said:


> So my son tried to root his friends tablet, he used the tool from the OP but later, when he realized it was soft bricked, realized that the tablet he was rooting is the NON-HD version.
> Does anyone know how to come back from this, or have the original image from the non-hd that could be used to repair it?

Click to collapse



We are working on the v2.1 tool, it will support non hd versions... When its ready we will post it here on first page...


----------



## hammerjr (Jan 7, 2015)

RaphaelBarros said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, but does anyone know if there's an working rom or if it's possible to root the B1-730 (not HD version)? I'm kinda in a hurry because there's a sale going on and this tablet is pretty cheap, but I really dislike using anything that can't be rooted (or that is too difficult to root), and having a KitKat rom would also be a big plus.
> 
> Thank you in advance, and sorry again if that's has already been answered.

Click to collapse



I rooted non-HD  version using the info from here-putting the Update-superSU file on SD card and running the  launcher.bat file in the  intelAndroid-FBRL folder after I extracted it from a 7z zip file.   I have 4.4.2 Kit Kat  on mine and did a dump of everything and gave it to a dev on here so a tool should be coming.


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 7, 2015)

hammerjr said:


> I rooted non-HD  version using the info from here-putting the Update-superSU file on SD card and running the  launcher.bat file in the  intelAndroid-FBRL folder after I extracted it from a 7z zip file.   I have 4.4.2 Kit Kat  on mine and did a dump of everything and gave it to a dev on here so a tool should be coming.

Click to collapse



Do you have the OTA Update 4.2 to 4.4 file?


----------



## hammerjr (Jan 7, 2015)

p3DRu said:


> Do you have the OTA Update 4.2 to 4.4 file?

Click to collapse



no.  It came wit 4.4.2 Kit Kat.


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 7, 2015)

hammerjr said:


> no.  It came wit 4.4.2 Kit Kat.

Click to collapse



And you dont have any update?


----------



## hammerjr (Jan 7, 2015)

p3DRu said:


> And you dont have any update?

Click to collapse



Not sure what you mean?  It came with 4.4.2 so I never had to update to get 4.4.2?  And there is no other update after 4.4.2 last time I checked.


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 7, 2015)

hammerjr said:


> Not sure what you mean?  It came with 4.4.2 so I never had to update to get 4.4.2?  And there is no other update after 4.4.2 last time I checked.

Click to collapse



Acer launch some updates, not only to android version, maybe you have that updates cause of that you dont find more updates


----------



## hammerjr (Jan 7, 2015)

p3DRu said:


> Acer launch some updates, not only to android version, maybe you have that updates cause of that you dont find more updates

Click to collapse



honestly, I don't know a lot about this.  This was first Android tablet for me.  It would not tether to my phone via bluetooth or wifi (my phone creates ad-hoc network) so I rooted it to try to get tethering to work.  After trying several things, I decided it just wasn't worth it and bought ASUS Memo pad 7 ME170CX on sale for $60 as testing in store showed it would bluetooth tether.  I then dumped files from Acer and gave to Social-Design-Concepts.  I am returning the Acer soon.


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 7, 2015)

hammerjr said:


> honestly, I don't know a lot about this.  This was first Android tablet for me.  It would not tether to my phone via bluetooth or wifi (my phone creates ad-hoc network) so I rooted it to try to get tethering to work.  After trying several things, I decided it just wasn't worth it and bought ASUS Memo pad 7 ME170CX on sale for $60 as testing in store showed it would bluetooth tether.  I then dumped files from Acer and gave to Social-Design-Concepts.  I am returning the Acer soon.

Click to collapse



I need one file from an NON HD device, the ifwi and dnx to do some tests, if you or some one can give it to me I appreciate that.
Here is some steps to get it:
Install "ES File Explorer" go to MENU (Top left button), go at TOOLS, and click on ROOT EXPLORER, acept the root acess than go to "/sys/kernel/fw_update" and copy to your sd card the "dnx" and "ifwi" and upload it, than send me an link on PM. Thanks in advance! We work for community, but we need help from community!


----------



## hammerjr (Jan 7, 2015)

p3DRu said:


> I need one file from an NON HD device, the ifwi and dnx to do some tests, if you or some one can give it to me I appreciate that.
> Here is some steps to get it:
> Install "ES File Explorer" go to MENU (Top left button), go at TOOLS, and click on ROOT EXPLORER, acept the root acess than go to "/sys/kernel/fw_update" and copy to your sd card the "dnx" and "ifwi" and upload it, than send me an link on PM. Thanks in advance! We work for community, but we need help from community!

Click to collapse



OK, I will try later. not at home right now.


----------



## hammerjr (Jan 7, 2015)

no option to accept root access.  after hitting root explorer options are
one key install
one key uninstall
backup app and data
uninstall system app
startup manager
mount r/w
stop permission

---------- Post added at 01:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------

ok just tapped outside the choices and then went to folder and tried to copy files but task failed.


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 7, 2015)

hammerjr said:


> no option to accept root access.  after hitting root explorer options are
> one key install
> one key uninstall
> backup app and data
> ...

Click to collapse



You have root on your device?


----------



## fadeyt (Jan 7, 2015)

p3DRu said:


> I need one file from an NON HD device, the ifwi and dnx to do some tests, if you or some one can give it to me I appreciate that.
> Here is some steps to get it:
> Install "ES File Explorer" go to MENU (Top left button), go at TOOLS, and click on ROOT EXPLORER, acept the root acess than go to "/sys/kernel/fw_update" and copy to your sd card the "dnx" and "ifwi" and upload it, than send me an link on PM. Thanks in advance! We work for community, but we need help from community!

Click to collapse



I think I have those files how do I send them to you?


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 7, 2015)

fadeyt said:


> I think I have those files how do I send them to you?

Click to collapse



Send to zip folder and send to my mail; [email protected]


----------



## hammerjr (Jan 7, 2015)

p3DRu said:


> You have root on your device?

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## fadeyt (Jan 7, 2015)

p3DRu said:


> Send to zip folder and send to my mail; [email protected]

Click to collapse



Sent


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 7, 2015)

fadeyt said:


> Sent

Click to collapse



I don't recive nothing on my email

EDIT: I recive NOW


----------



## rody15 (Jan 7, 2015)

*Need advice for B1-730 HD*

Hey guys, happy new year,

I just had acer 730 hd and rooted it, need ur advise what should i do next

Thanx


----------



## Antagonist42 (Jan 7, 2015)

rody15 said:


> Hey guys, happy new year,
> 
> I just had acer 730 hd and rooted it, need ur advise what should i do next
> 
> Thanx

Click to collapse



Did you backup your ROM when you rooted it?

If not....do that first 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 8, 2015)

Antagonist42 said:


> Did you backup your ROM when you rooted it?
> 
> If not....do that first
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If it's HD version don't need backup [emoji55]
We have all files for this device on this thread, repair tool, e.t.c...


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 8, 2015)

For non HD version need a just a small update in KitKat through ota (some fixes) who have please contact us !


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 8, 2015)

We are working a lot on tool for non hd devices, but we need just one file, the "bulid.prop" from one NON HD device on Jelly Bean!! We are wating for you! we can pay with paypal if is necessary!
Don't need root to do this!


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 8, 2015)

p3DRu said:


> We are working a lot on tool for non hd devices, but we need just one file, the "bulid.prop" from one NON HD device on Jelly Bean!! We are wating for you! we can pay with paypal if is necessary!
> Don't need root to do this!

Click to collapse



Do you have any files for the non HD device?

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 8, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Do you have any files for the non HD device?
> 
> sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk

Click to collapse



All


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 8, 2015)

p3DRu said:


> All

Click to collapse



Build.prop should be in recovery.img

it's called default.prop same thing as build.prop though.
sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## yisuschrist (Jan 8, 2015)

*question time*

I have a coumple of questions, sorry.
Android 4.2 have flash native support?
Anyone can use memory editors in this tablet, like a gamecih, game guardian, game killer, etc.?
Last question is how to drowngrade kitkat to 4.2 jb with root :angel:


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 8, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Build.prop should be in recovery.img
> 
> it's called default.prop same thing as build.prop though.
> sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk

Click to collapse



inside recovery only have this:
bootstub
BZIMAGE
CMDLINE
HDR
initrd.cpio
SIGN
size

and I have the recovery from 4.4 dump, I need the JELLY BEAN build.prop not 4.4


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 8, 2015)

yisuschrist said:


> I have a coumple of questions, sorry.
> Android 4.2 have flash native support?
> Anyone can use memory editors in this tablet, like a gamecih, game guardian, game killer, etc.?
> Last question is how to drowngrade kitkat to 4.2 jb with root :angel:

Click to collapse



your device is HD or NON HD?


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 8, 2015)

p3DRu said:


> inside recovery only have this:
> bootstub
> BZIMAGE
> CMDLINE
> ...

Click to collapse



extract initrd.cpio
this is  ramdisk.

upload initrd.cpio for  me.


----------



## yisuschrist (Jan 8, 2015)

p3DRu said:


> your device is HD or NON HD?

Click to collapse



B1 730 hd 8gb kitkat root


----------



## rody15 (Jan 8, 2015)

Antagonist42 said:


> Did you backup your ROM when you rooted it?
> 
> If not....do that first
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanx for reply, I didn't back up my ROM can u advise how to do this, 
Thanx alot

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------




p3DRu said:


> If it's HD version don't need backup [emoji55]
> We have all files for this device on this thread, repair tool, e.t.c...

Click to collapse



Hey pedru,
i have hd version, what is best i can do, just download and run repair tools, and what advantage i' ll get for doing this,

Thanx mf


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 8, 2015)

rody15 said:


> Thanx for reply, I didn't back up my ROM can u advise how to do this,
> Thanx alot
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



If your device is the hd version and you have root just need to enjoy it, if you **** up the device dont have any problem, you can fix it with the repair tool v2.0
The repair tool put you device like it come from store but with root.


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 8, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> extract initrd.cpio
> this is  ramdisk.
> 
> upload initrd.cpio for  me.

Click to collapse



I extract it and have only the "initrd.cpio" inside, but this is 4.4 I need the build.prop from 4.2 [emoji55]


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 8, 2015)

yisuschrist said:


> B1 730 hd 8gb kitkat root

Click to collapse



If you want JB you can use the repair tool, read the instructions on the program. And yes you can use that hack tools for your games, if dont work is because the game is updated to people dont use hacks, because of that maybe dont work to all games.


----------



## rody15 (Jan 8, 2015)

p3DRu said:


> If your device is the hd version and you have root just need to enjoy it, if you **** up the device dont have any problem, you can fix it with the repair tool v2.0
> The repair tool put you device like it come from store but with root.

Click to collapse



Thanx pedru for explanation, i have start download fix tool but gives virus warning, is it safe to run?


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 8, 2015)

rody15 said:


> Thanx pedru for explanation, i have start download fix tool but gives virus warning, is it safe to run?

Click to collapse



Of course it is  we recomend disable antivirus when doing an repair


----------



## rody15 (Jan 8, 2015)

p3DRu said:


> Of course it is  we recomend disable antivirus when doing an repair

Click to collapse



Done, now the device is off and i pressed on fix4.4, how long should take to finish


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 8, 2015)

rody15 said:


> Done, now the device is off and i pressed on fix4.4, how long should take to finish

Click to collapse



Is finish when you see the acer logo...


----------



## rody15 (Jan 8, 2015)

p3DRu said:


> Is finish when you see the acer logo...

Click to collapse



how much time usually takes 30min or more


----------



## yisuschrist (Jan 8, 2015)

I cant make work any nemory editor app , the tablet is rooted but memory editor apps give errors, anyone have tried these apps?


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 8, 2015)

yisuschrist said:


> I cant make work any nemory editor app , the tablet is rooted but memory editor apps give errors, anyone have tried these apps?

Click to collapse



only one work on x86 devices

---------- Post added at 20:48 ---------- Previous post was at 20:47 ----------

give me time to remember the name lol


----------



## rody15 (Jan 8, 2015)

rody15 said:


> how much time usually takes 30min or more

Click to collapse





p3DRu said:


> Is finish when you see the acer logo...

Click to collapse



I have waited for more than 30 min but still black screen, i started tab again, no changes, i turned it off again then i closed fix tool and open again then i run fix and press ok then i pluged my tab(turned off), but feel nothing happen just green logo moving in laptop screen, and still acer on black screen since 10 min.

Thanx for support


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 8, 2015)

rody15 said:


> how much time usually takes 30min or more

Click to collapse



Maybe you dont have good drivers


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 8, 2015)

need teamviewer to fix lol


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 8, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> need teamviewer to fix

Click to collapse



Help the guy, with Team Viewer, come on ;P


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 8, 2015)

p3DRu said:


> Help the guy, with Team Viewer, come on ;P

Click to collapse



I think you are with him in teamviewer!?


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 8, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> I think you are with him in teamviewer!?

Click to collapse



I'm in bed, today I will have a lot of work, smoke a cigarret and wait for me. Today we will make history xD


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 8, 2015)

p3DRu said:


> I'm in bed, today I will have a lot of work, smoke a cigarret and wait for me. Today we will make history xD

Click to collapse



I think he must ask for help not me lol

---------- Post added at 23:55 ---------- Previous post was at 23:54 ----------

I'm on pc and in 15min. is fix lol hahah


----------



## fadeyt (Jan 9, 2015)

I am definitely excited for the update of the tool for support with the non HD devices. Keep up the great work guys I have faith. You guys rock +++


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 9, 2015)

when sleeping I rocks for sure lol

---------- Post added at 02:34 ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 ----------




fadeyt said:


> I am definitely excited for the update of the tool for support with the non HD devices. Keep up the great work guys I have faith. You guys rock +++

Click to collapse



What device u have and android version?


----------



## Celtyc (Jan 9, 2015)

*Help the confusion!*

I've read thus thread and am still somehow confused.  I have an Iconia B1-730 according to the info stuck on 4.4.2.  All I wish to do is root it   and perform the lollipop upgrade.  How do I do this, I can't seem to find any straight answers on the rooting portion.  Is it even possible? Thanks for your time!

Celtyc


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 9, 2015)

Celtyc said:


> I've read thus thread and am still somehow confused.  I have an Iconia B1-730 according to the info stuck on 4.4.2.  All I wish to do is root it   and perform the lollipop upgrade.  How do I do this, I can't seem to find any straight answers on the rooting portion.  Is it even possible? Thanks for your time!
> 
> Celtyc

Click to collapse



For now you can root, but maybe is better you forget the lollipop for now... and for this year to!


----------



## vihali (Jan 9, 2015)

p3DRu said:


> We are working a lot on tool for non hd devices, but we need just one file, the "bulid.prop" from one NON HD device on Jelly Bean!! We are wating for you! we can pay with paypal if is necessary!
> Don't need root to do this!

Click to collapse



Hmm, you have been doing good things for the community of 730HD, why should pay for that? Ppl who use your tool should thank you. I extracted system for you because some day if my tablet is corrupted I will use you tool. Or if luckily I dont have to use it, it is also the right way to help community. I guess nobody wants to play alone, right?


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 9, 2015)

vihali said:


> Hmm, you have been doing good things for the community of 730HD, why should pay for that? Ppl who use your tool should thank you. I extracted system for you because some day if my tablet is corrupted I will use you tool. Or if luckily I dont have to use it, it is also the right way to help community. I guess nobody wants to play alone, right?

Click to collapse



because is smart man hahahaha he will kill me


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 9, 2015)

who have b1-730 non HD with jelly bean 4.2.2 please contact me!!!


----------



## czeczek69 (Jan 10, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> first u must fix permission in KitKat for sdcard ! Folder mount with do automatically and u will be able to transfer large obb files to sdcard simple method....

Click to collapse



You are amazing, it's work like a charm.
Thx a lot!


----------



## fvillaluzjr (Jan 11, 2015)

*Acer Iconia one 7 B1-730 none hd*

Please help i messed up, i accidentally flash using Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0 my none hd acer iconia one 7 b130. now my screen is all white i have tried to put it in recovery but the screen is blurred cant see anything, now it is unusable.. guys do u have any idea how to fix it please...


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 11, 2015)

fvillaluzjr said:


> Please help i messed up, i accidentally flash using Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0 my none hd acer iconia one 7 b130. now my screen is all white i have tried to put it in recovery but the screen is blurred cant see anything, now it is unusable.. guys do u have any idea how to fix it please...

Click to collapse



Only acer can fix that, its impossible you or someone fix that, we know what is that problem. Sorry man but you need to read all if you are trying do something at your devices with things from internet and ask first not do first then ask, cause now don't have solution. We can only give support to HD version.


----------



## fvillaluzjr (Jan 11, 2015)

*Acer Iconia one 7 B1-730 none hd*



p3DRu said:


> Only acer can fix that, its impossible you or someone fix that, we know what is that problem. Sorry man but you need to read all if you are trying do something at your devices with things from internet and ask first not do first then ask, cause now don't have solution. We can only give support to HD version.

Click to collapse



Hmmpp awh i have 2 options then ist is to wait for version 2.1 of repair tool and 2nd is to replace/refund my unit huhuhu i just received it yesterday i didn't even enjoy it much huhu.. i hope the upcoming release of vampir74 will fix this problem. ..


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 11, 2015)

fvillaluzjr said:


> Hmmpp awh i have 2 options then ist is to wait for version 2.1 of repair tool and 2nd is to replace/refund my unit huhuhu i just received it yesterday i didn't even enjoy it much huhu.. i hope the upcoming release of vampir74 will fix this problem. ..

Click to collapse



Is not vampire release is my and him release, but I can tell you is better you dont wait for version 2.1
We work a LOT for free cause nobody make an donnation on version 2.0 and the 2.0 version fixed more than 100 devices, we fu.ck up us devices to help community, but no body wanna know that for nothing. 
I dont know yet if we go make the v2.1 or not, for now we are without devices. Thanks to all used us v2.0, good 2015 to all!

Note: if we launch the v2.1 it not will be free.


----------



## fvillaluzjr (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks to you guys specially for the both of you working for free.. I know about your effort
Thats why im willing to make donations as long as the fix is worth it.. Im so curios about android amd about fixing something just like you guys, i can buy a new one if i want
but for me ill feel satisfied f i can fix it myself.. Just dnt lose hope for
other member they will appreciate ur effort..


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 11, 2015)

fvillaluzjr said:


> Thanks to you guys specially for the both of you working for free.. I know about your effort
> Thats why im willing to make donations as long as the fix is worth it.. Im so curios about android amd about fixing something just like you guys, i can buy a new one if i can
> but for me ill feel satisfied f i can fix it myself.. Just dnt lose hope for
> other member they will appreciate ur effort..

Click to collapse



We only can make the tool if someone have an non hd device on android 4.2.


----------



## fvillaluzjr (Jan 11, 2015)

p3DRu said:


> We only can make the tool if someone have an non hd device on android 4.2.

Click to collapse



I hope someone will/can provide all the files you both need for the tool
my device is not working already if i only saw this post before i softbrick the tab hmmpp.. Well thanks for hardwork it will be paid im sure of it..


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 12, 2015)

1. Repair tool is for repair a bricked device who don't know what do when have a root! IS NOT MADE FOR ROOT THE DEVICE (if able to do because flash pre rooted system but is not for this purpose)!!!
2. For root your device use the SDC root tool http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096
3. Who bricked the non HD device in this moment exist only a provisory solution ...... just contact me but not promise nothing!


----------



## fvillaluzjr (Jan 12, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> 1. Repair tool is for repair a bricked device who don't know what do when have a root! IS NOT MADE FOR ROOT THE DEVICE (if able to do because flash pre rooted system but is not for this purpose)!!!
> 2. For root your device use the SDC root tool http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096
> 3. Who bricked the non HD device in this moment exist only a provisory solution ...... just contact me but not promise nothing!

Click to collapse



i used that exactly to root my none hd tab.


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 12, 2015)

fvillaluzjr said:


> i used that exactly to root my none hd tab.

Click to collapse



1.Repair tool is not for root is able to do !!!
2. Is not for non HD device I think you know read!?


----------



## fvillaluzjr (Jan 12, 2015)

The one that i mean is the link you posted "the temporary cwm". On contrary i didnt know my device is none hd since its the same look and specs the diff. Is only the display.


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 12, 2015)

fvillaluzjr said:


> The one that i mean is the link you posted "the temporary cwm". On contrary i didnt know my device is none hd since its the same look and specs the diff. Is only the display.

Click to collapse



when u go in about of device
u see if HD is b1-730hd is not HD is b1-730, you see this to when you connect the device to pc....


----------



## fvillaluzjr (Jan 12, 2015)

Hmmmppp.. Yeah i know that now.. I just dont know the last time thats there are two versions release by acer.. Hmmpp.. Anyway its all my fault i didnt research much about the tablet i bought


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 12, 2015)

fvillaluzjr said:


> Hmmmppp.. Yeah i know that now.. I just dont know the last time thats there are two versions release by acer.. Hmmpp.. Anyway its all my fault i didnt research much about the tablet i bought

Click to collapse



That's it.
We have a provisory solution to boot up a HD jb on your device for now....


----------



## fvillaluzjr (Jan 12, 2015)

Hmmmpp.. Good to hear that but how?


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 12, 2015)

fvillaluzjr said:


> Hmmmpp.. Good to hear that but how?

Click to collapse



must connect to your pc


----------



## fvillaluzjr (Jan 12, 2015)

Hmmmpp.. Yeah.. Dont know the step by step on how to do it?


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 12, 2015)

fvillaluzjr said:


> Hmmmpp.. Yeah.. Dont know the step by step on how to do it?

Click to collapse



yes I know the steps


----------



## fvillaluzjr (Jan 12, 2015)

Could you pm me on how to?


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 12, 2015)

fvillaluzjr said:


> Could you pm me on how to?

Click to collapse



look hangouts


----------



## Snippit (Jan 13, 2015)

fvillaluzjr said:


> I hope someone will/can provide all the files you both need for the tool
> my device is not working already if i only saw this post before i softbrick the tab hmmpp.. Well thanks for hardwork it will be paid im sure of it..

Click to collapse



I guess Android version 4.4.2 is no good to you is it?  If it is let me know.  That is the version I have.  Not rooted non hd b1-730


----------



## fvillaluzjr (Jan 13, 2015)

I need system.img,recovery,boot.img of 4.4.2 can you provide it? I will manually flash it.. Let see if it work.


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 13, 2015)

fvillaluzjr said:


> I need system.img,recovery,boot.img of 4.4.2 can you provide it? I will manually flash it.. Let see if it work.

Click to collapse



No, it only work with ifwi and dnx to.


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 13, 2015)

Snippit said:


> I guess Android version 4.4.2 is no good to you is it?  If it is let me know.  That is the version I have.  Not rooted non hd b1-730

Click to collapse



Hi I need the build.prop of jb4.2 please send me or just copy and paste here the text in build.prop thanks

---------- Post added at 09:18 ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 ----------




Snippit said:


> I guess Android version 4.4.2 is no good to you is it?  If it is let me know.  That is the version I have.  Not rooted non hd b1-730

Click to collapse



You say u update the device! But when u update make a root or not?


----------



## braiandrojas (Jan 14, 2015)

*Wi-Fi problems*

My Acer Iconia One 7 has 2 problems:
WI-FI and Blutooth does not work, tried switching on-off, plane mode, wiping chache, factory reset, rebooting, but still won't initiate both functions. The first time it happened to me was in the 2nd day of use so I took it to the store so I had it fixed, the only thing they did was rebooting. It has been a month since it doesn't work, so, anyone had this trouble or anyone knows how to fix it?
And the least important, the battery status is set to 18%, but I read that it gets fixed with the repair tool.


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 14, 2015)

braiandrojas said:


> My Acer Iconia One 7 has 2 problems:
> WI-FI and Blutooth does not work, tried switching on-off, plane mode, wiping chache, factory reset, rebooting, but still won't initiate both functions. The first time it happened to me was in the 2nd day of use so I took it to the store so I had it fixed, the only thing they did was rebooting. It has been a month since it doesn't work, so, anyone had this trouble or anyone knows how to fix it?
> And the least important, the battery status is set to 18%, but I read that it gets fixed with the repair tool.

Click to collapse



is a HD ?


----------



## braiandrojas (Jan 15, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> is a HD ?

Click to collapse



It is, why so?


----------



## p3DRu (Jan 15, 2015)

braiandrojas said:


> My Acer Iconia One 7 has 2 problems:
> WI-FI and Blutooth does not work, tried switching on-off, plane mode, wiping chache, factory reset, rebooting, but still won't initiate both functions. The first time it happened to me was in the 2nd day of use so I took it to the store so I had it fixed, the only thing they did was rebooting. It has been a month since it doesn't work, so, anyone had this trouble or anyone knows how to fix it?
> And the least important, the battery status is set to 18%, but I read that it gets fixed with the repair tool.

Click to collapse



Use the repair tool, if it don't fix the WI-FI and Blutooth tell me and I can write new WIFI country code on chip, maybe you have some troblle, but try first the more easy way, the repair tool, if don't work, contact me on PM.


----------



## leihc90 (Jan 15, 2015)

*did my homework now i have question*

Thank you guys beforehand for making this rooted version possible on my device. I will definitely support back if I get it to work.
I have read through the whole thread already.
I have Acer Iconia B1 730HD.  Android version 4.4.2
My computer is Windows 7  32 bit.

I downloaded the repair tool v2.0

Now what i am not sure about is this:

1.  Do I need to reset my Acer before I actually  use the repair tool v2.0, or is not necessary?
2.  Do I need to switch on  "USB debugging" at settings-->developer options or some other setting?
3. After that I  need to connect the device on a 2.0 USB? 
4. and then follow the inside instructions of the repair tool?
    1st. Intel SOC driver install with Acer connected , 2nd. install ADB driver with Acer connected. and then the fix it
    tool+ rooted 4.4.
And if i do that well i got myself a rooted device?

Thank you in advance


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jan 15, 2015)

You shouldn't use repair tool to root see the tethered recovery  

This authors repair tool should only be used if your device is broken ( doesn't boot at all ) 

after speaking with the dev : these complaints seem to be from users that failed to read the instructions and used the tool on the wrong device ; the complaints about charging for support i'm not going to take the time to verify ; i don't own the device so i don't have files and the dev has every rite to charge for his time to assist users remotely . . . 

so @p3DRu again my apologizes for not checking your side of the story first . . .


----------



## leihc90 (Jan 15, 2015)

*a repair tool that doesnt do what it promises?*



social-design-concepts said:


> You shouldn't use repair tool to root see the tethered recovery
> 
> This authors repair tool should only be used if your device is broken ( doesn't boot at all )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the advice, your the first one that is advising me not to use this Repair tool version 2.0.
So what your saying is that this isnt an installation for getting it rooted but to fix a bricked device...
While actually this tool  says it is an ADB driver installation, Intel SOC Driver and fix it + root for both versions 4.2 and 4.4? Then i am wondering, what is this thread about then of 70 pages? really weird...


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jan 15, 2015)

social-design-concepts


----------



## kalpeshfaldu (Jan 15, 2015)

*acer iconia one 7 b1 730 hd*

hi like some help from you all experts

i have been trying to root my acer iconia b1 730hd (kitkat 4.4.x)since last few weeks but failed.

updated my usb drivers for android usb interface

used both methods

mykit batch 1.1

intel android fast boot 

but everytime on recovery mode when i select update super su.zip

initially it starts installing but but installation error appears telling signature verification failed . on rebooting rooting never happend.

please help.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jan 15, 2015)

kalpeshfaldu said:


> hi like some help from you all experts
> 
> i have been trying to root my acer iconia b1 730hd (kitkat 4.4.x)since last few weeks but failed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry im not supporting the myKIT_BATCH anymore see tethered recovery  for rooting 

intel devices seem to have big issues with the fastboot driver installation and will most times install adb driver instead of the bootloader / fastboot driver if you hang at < waiting-for-device > in the command window the fastboot driver isn't installed correctly.


----------



## kalpeshfaldu (Jan 15, 2015)

*thanks a lot for replying*



social-design-concepts said:


> sorry im not supporting the myKIT_BATCH anymore see tethered recovery  for rooting
> 
> intel devices seem to have big issues with the fastboot driver installation and will most times install adb driver instead of the bootloader / fastboot driver if you hang at < waiting-for-device > in the command window the fastboot driver isn't installed correctly.

Click to collapse




hey there i have already tried tethered recovery using intelandroid fbrl it hangs after selecting update super su.zip while installing citing invalid signature . what to do next. 

please please reply...


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jan 15, 2015)

kalpeshfaldu said:


> hey there i have already tried tethered recovery using intelandroid fbrl it hangs after selecting update super su.zip while installing citing invalid signature . what to do next.
> please please reply...

Click to collapse



post a picture of the device in recovery cause i suspect your in the factory recovery ,my guess is it booted to droidboot and you selected recovery then the device rebooted to recovery ? if so that's not the tethered recovery . . .


----------



## WKD60 (Jan 17, 2015)

*Problem*

Hi All,

I recently purchased a B1-730 (non HD) and wanted to root the device (purely to get rid of all the bloatware).
So tried SRSroot. Ran it a number of times but all attempts to root the device failed. No worries, it's not a deal breaker.

The real problem now is that while attempting to root the device, at some stage it stopped seeing the external sd card. The tablet doesn't show it, mount it or anything. It was working fine, and had been since I got the device two days ago.
I took the card out and tried it in a card reader and another android device, it works no problem. 
Pulled an sdcard (class 10) out of another device and put it in the 730, nothing. 
The tablet does nothing when I insert an sdcard.

Can anyone offer any suggestion of how to resolve this issue?


----------



## NATHAEL (Jan 17, 2015)

vihali said:


> I put the command cat proc/partitions and it returns the blocks and names like mmcblk0p* with * from 1 to 9. Anyone knows how to figure out the blocks we need to dump?

Click to collapse



to com mesmo problema

---------- Post added at 12:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------

alguém me ajuda a recuperar um b1 730 não hd não to conseguindo:crying: fica estranha a tela e trava no logo da intel. quando entro no recovery a tela fica bugada.


----------



## Bree-Dev (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a problem with my acer 730HD ... 
After using acer repair tool 1, my tablet is stuck on (intel inside) screen. I tried tool 2.00 and it didn't work also and I am sure that I have installed all drivers. *IF ANYONE KNOWS HOW TO FIX IT, PLEASE HELP ME*.

BTW Acer repair tool 2.00 is very suspicious. It didn't work for anybody here. I used *Viroustotal *to scan its files the acer repair tool 2.0 folder. The file *(Load.exe)* contains Trojans which steels sensitive information like passwords and bank accounts.


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 17, 2015)

Bree-Dev said:


> I have a problem with my acer 730HD ...
> After using acer repair tool 1, my tablet is stuck on (intel inside) screen. I tried tool 2.00 and it didn't work also and I am sure that I have installed all drivers. *IF ANYONE KNOWS HOW TO FIX IT, PLEASE HELP ME*.
> 
> BTW Acer repair tool 2.00 is very suspicious. It didn't work for anybody here. I used *Viroustotal *to scan its files the acer repair tool 2.0 folder. The file *(Load.exe)* contains Trojans which steels sensitive information like passwords and bank accounts.

Click to collapse



is not suspicious and don't have virus


----------



## Bree-Dev (Jan 17, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> is not suspicious and don't have virus

Click to collapse



OK...
Can you please help me 
After using acer repair tool 1, my tablet is stuck on (intel inside) screen. I tried tool 2.00 and it didn't work also and I am sure that I have installed all drivers.


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 17, 2015)

Bree-Dev said:


> OK...
> Can you please help me
> After using acer repair tool 1, my tablet is stuck on (intel inside) screen. I tried tool 2.00 and it didn't work also and I am sure that I have installed all drivers.

Click to collapse



yes but need connect with teamviewer to help you.
I still writing the tutorial etc for people do alone but need more time...


----------



## Bree-Dev (Jan 17, 2015)

*The tablet is shutting down by itself.*

I have succussfuly restored the original rom by using ADB commends. But my problem is still present. *The tablet is shutting down by itself although the battery is almost full. How can i fix this ?*


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 17, 2015)

Bree-Dev said:


> I have succussfuly restored the original rom by using ADB commends. But my problem is still present. *The tablet is shutting down by itself although the battery is almost full. How can i fix this ?*

Click to collapse



try wipe data and cache!
if not work u must reflash all not just system....


----------



## Gamer1990 (Jan 18, 2015)

*Custom permanent Bootloader And Lollipop or CyanogenMod or Other Custom Roms*

Is It Possible to get a Real Version Of Lollipop ( No Scams ) on this tablet?
Can We Also Unlock The Boot Loader?
And Can We Even see to it that CyanogenMod or Other Custom Roms Can Be Installed With an Unlocked Bootloader?

Talk To Me On [email protected] on hangouts.


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 18, 2015)

Gamer1990 said:


> Is It Possible to get a Real Version Of Lollipop ( No Scams ) on this tablet?
> Can We Also Unlock The Boot Loader?
> And Can We Even see to it that CyanogenMod or Other Custom Roms Can Be Installed With an Unlocked Bootloader?
> 
> Talk To Me On [email protected] on hangouts.

Click to collapse



For the moment nothing of this...


----------



## RaphaelBarros (Jan 20, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> 1. root yes here is a link http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096
> 2. no roms

Click to collapse



Thank you for the response.
I have another question tough, do you know how's the compatibility of the android apps with the x86 architecture? I heard there's some apps that don't work as well, is that true with this tablet?

Thx


----------



## vagaba1 (Jan 20, 2015)

RaphaelBarros said:


> Thank you for the response.
> I have another question tough, do you know how's the compatibility of the android apps with the x86 architecture? I heard there's some apps that don't work as well, is that true with this tablet?
> 
> Thx

Click to collapse



Hi Raphael, i had the 1st x86 phone developed, the Motorola XT890. Back them, when it was released, many apps FC because it wasnt made for the architeture. Today, all that is gone, almost all apps already have support, and even works better. A few apps like the new Star Wars KOTOR or some old ones like GTA VC still dont support it, but they are so few, that you almost wont notice it. I also was afraid when i brought the tab, but everything worked just fine....


----------



## ozp (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello.  I just bought one Acer Iconia 7 in Brazil. 

The model is: B1-730-13MX 
It has 1024 x 600 

Also I've found other model like B1-730-19E2 at other on line stores.

Question: It is the same tablet as the one described in this topic?  
Can I update it to kit kat or other newer android? 

regards


----------



## Antagonist42 (Jan 20, 2015)

ozp said:


> Hello.  I just bought one Acer Iconia 7 in Brazil.
> 
> The model is: B1-730-13MX
> It has 1024 x 600
> ...

Click to collapse



No.... they are NOT the same model. Using the images to upgrade to KitKat 4.4.2 will corrupt your Tab and the screen drivers, the B1-730 does not have the same same screen capability of the B1-730HD.

If you read through the thread you will find those that have used it and problems it has caused 

Glad you asked before flashing anything 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ozp (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks!!  Is there a topic about this other model over here at XDA?

The on line store says it comes with 4.2. Some sources says that it is upgradable to 4.4
Other stores says that it comes with 4.4

And ACER itself says that it is intel quadcore... (and everyone else says dual core) 

http://br.acer.com/ac/pt/BR/content/series/iconiaone7 

Also I could not figure out if the screen is IPS or TFT  

Regards


----------



## Antagonist42 (Jan 20, 2015)

Not sure if there's a B1-730 Thread etc.... the end digits after your 730 are probably different models to each other, either Hardware and/or Software (we know there are differences in the B1-730 with aiding recovery of Tabs and same images not working) so it is possible some come with 4.4.2 pre-installed, all others saying upgradable, as yet known, are via OTA, this upgrade to 4.4.2 WILL prevent apps from saving to an external SDCard, so decide beforehand if this is a requirement you need before updating.

Hopefully rooting, updating and re-enabling SDCard use will be here soon 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cyberboy4316 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Rom/firmware gateway g1-725 ó b1-730 "no hd"*

h





vampir74 said:


> For the moment nothing of this...

Click to collapse



Hola amigo, y no sirven los nuevos firmwares que acer/gateway subieron esta semana: son updates via sd card
aqui en mexico la venden como gateway g1-725 y el firmware es:

http:  //global-download.gateway.com/GDFiles/OS/OS/OS_Acer_Acer.AV0K0.G1-725.RV01RC02.WW.GEN1_A44K_A.zip?acerid=635567153352258672&Step1=TABLET&Step2=TAB&Step3=G1-725&OS=ALL&LC=es&BC=GATEWAY&SC=PA_2G

y tambien esta disponible como acer b1-730 "NO HD"

acer.com.mx/ac/es/MX/content/drivers

SALUDOS


---------- Post added at 02:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 AM ----------

Hola amigo, y no sirven los nuevos firmwares que acer/gateway subieron esta semana: son updates via sd card
aqui en mexico la venden como gateway g1-725 y el firmware es:

http:  //global-download.gateway.com/GDFiles/OS/OS/OS_Acer_Acer.AV0K0.G1-725.RV01RC02.WW.GEN1_A44K_A.zip?acerid=635567153352258672&Step1=TABLET&Step2=TAB&Step3=G1-725&OS=ALL&LC=es&BC=GATEWAY&SC=PA_2G

y tambien esta disponible como acer b1-730 "NO HD"

acer.com.mx/ac/es/MX/content/drivers

http  :// w w w.subeimagenes.com/img/g1-725-1206478.html

SALUDOS
[/QUOTE]

---------- Post added at 02:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 AM ----------

DESCARGUE LOS ARCHIVOS DE AMBAS PAGINAS Y REVISE  EL "BUILD.PROP" Y PARECE SER QUE SI ES PARA LA B1-730 "NO HD"

# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=KOT49H
ro.build.display.id=Acer_AV0K0_B1-730_1.004.00_WW_GEN1
ro.build.version.incremental=333
ro.build.version.sdk=19
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=4.4.2
ro.build.date=Fri Sep 12 11:58:02 CST 2014
ro.build.date.utc=1410494282
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=builder
ro.build.host=buildserver06
ro.build.tags=release-keys
ro.product.model=B1-730
ro.product.brand=acer
ro.product.name=b1-730_ww_gen1
ro.product.device=vespatn
ro.product.board=clovertrail
ro.product.cpu.abi=x86
ro.product.manufacturer=Acer
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=clovertrail
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=vespatn
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=redhookbay-user 4.4.2 KOT49H 333 release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=acer/b1-730_ww_gen1/vespatn:4.4.2/KOT49H/333:user/release-keys
ro.build.characteristics=tablet
# end build properties

#
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
ro.streaming.video.drs=true
ro.setupwizard.mode=OPTIONAL
ro.com.google.gmsversion=4.4_r4
keyguard.no_require_sim=true
ro.com.android.dataroaming=true
ro.com.android.dateformat=MM-dd-yyyy
ro.config.ringtone=Ring_Synth_04.ogg
ro.config.notification_sound=Proxima.ogg
ro.carrier=unknown
ro.config.alarm_alert=Alarm_Classic.ogg
dalvik.vm.heapstartsize=8m
dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=64m
dalvik.vm.heapsize=256m
dalvik.vm.heaptargetutilization=0.75
dalvik.vm.heapminfree=2m
dalvik.vm.heapmaxfree=2m
dalvik.jit.code_cache_size=1048576
ro.hwui.texture_cache_size=24.0f
ro.hwui.text_large_cache_width=2048
ro.hwui.text_large_cache_height=512
drm.service.enabled=true
ro.blankphone_id=1
persist.sys.dalvik.vm.lib=libdvm.so
ro.ril.status.polling.enable=0
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi-v7a
ro.config.personality=compat_layout
rs.gpu.renderscript=0
rs.gpu.filterscript=0
rs.gpu.rsIntrinsic=0
net.bt.name=Android
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt
ro.build.pandora.id=Acer_AV0K0_B1-730_RV01RC01_WW_GEN1
ro.build.sku=WW_GEN1
ro.error.receiver.system.apps=com.acer.android.acernidus
ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-acer
ro.product.image_pn=FM.NPAA0.01H
ro.product.sku=Wi-Fi
config.volumekey.delay=150


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jan 20, 2015)

cyberboy4316 said:


> h
> 
> Hola amigo, y no sirven los nuevos firmwares que acer/gateway subieron esta semana: son updates via sd card
> aqui en mexico la venden como gateway g1-725 y el firmware es:
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 02:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 AM ----------

DESCARGUE LOS ARCHIVOS DE AMBAS PAGINAS Y REVISE  EL "BUILD.PROP" Y PARECE SER QUE SI ES PARA LA B1-730 "NO HD"

# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=KOT49H
ro.build.display.id=Acer_AV0K0_B1-730_1.004.00_WW_GEN1
ro.build.version.incremental=333
ro.build.version.sdk=19
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=4.4.2
ro.build.date=Fri Sep 12 11:58:02 CST 2014
ro.build.date.utc=1410494282
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=builder
ro.build.host=buildserver06
ro.build.tags=release-keys
ro.product.model=B1-730
ro.product.brand=acer
ro.product.name=b1-730_ww_gen1
ro.product.device=vespatn
ro.product.board=clovertrail
ro.product.cpu.abi=x86
ro.product.manufacturer=Acer
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=clovertrail
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=vespatn
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=redhookbay-user 4.4.2 KOT49H 333 release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=acer/b1-730_ww_gen1/vespatn:4.4.2/KOT49H/333:user/release-keys
ro.build.characteristics=tablet
# end build properties

#
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
ro.streaming.video.drs=true
ro.setupwizard.mode=OPTIONAL
ro.com.google.gmsversion=4.4_r4
keyguard.no_require_sim=true
ro.com.android.dataroaming=true
ro.com.android.dateformat=MM-dd-yyyy
ro.config.ringtone=Ring_Synth_04.ogg
ro.config.notification_sound=Proxima.ogg
ro.carrier=unknown
ro.config.alarm_alert=Alarm_Classic.ogg
dalvik.vm.heapstartsize=8m
dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=64m
dalvik.vm.heapsize=256m
dalvik.vm.heaptargetutilization=0.75
dalvik.vm.heapminfree=2m
dalvik.vm.heapmaxfree=2m
dalvik.jit.code_cache_size=1048576
ro.hwui.texture_cache_size=24.0f
ro.hwui.text_large_cache_width=2048
ro.hwui.text_large_cache_height=512
drm.service.enabled=true
ro.blankphone_id=1
persist.sys.dalvik.vm.lib=libdvm.so
ro.ril.status.polling.enable=0
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi-v7a
ro.config.personality=compat_layout
rs.gpu.renderscript=0
rs.gpu.filterscript=0
rs.gpu.rsIntrinsic=0
net.bt.name=Android
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt
ro.build.pandora.id=Acer_AV0K0_B1-730_RV01RC01_WW_GEN1
ro.build.sku=WW_GEN1
ro.error.receiver.system.apps=com.acer.android.acernidus
ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-acer
ro.product.image_pn=FM.NPAA0.01H
ro.product.sku=Wi-Fi
config.volumekey.delay=150[/QUOTE]

You don't know where to go and register for a login do you?


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 20, 2015)

ozp said:


> Hello.  I just bought one Acer Iconia 7 in Brazil.
> 
> The model is: B1-730-13MX
> It has 1024 x 600
> ...

Click to collapse



Just make OTA update!


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 20, 2015)

social-design-concepts quotes






social-design-concepts said:


> ---------- Post added at 02:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 AM ----------
> 
> DESCARGUE LOS ARCHIVOS DE AMBAS PAGINAS Y REVISE  EL "BUILD.PROP" Y PARECE SER QUE SI ES PARA LA B1-730 "NO HD"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






> You don't know where to go and register for a login do you?

Click to collapse



Sup SDC,

                   I downloaded this and even it says it is for the ( Acer.AV0K0.G1-725.RV01RC02.WW.GEN1_A44K_A ) when you check it out you will see that it is actually the B1-730 which is my assumption why he was showing the build.prop.

FILE LISTED ABOVE D/L G1-725
=======================
# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh



        ro.build.id=KOT49H
ro.build.display.id=Acer_AV0K0_B1-730_1.004.00_WW_GEN1
ro.build.version.incremental=333
ro.build.version.sdk=19
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=4.4.2
ro.build.date=Fri Sep 12 11:58:02 CST 2014
ro.build.date.utc=1410494282
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=builder
ro.build.host=buildserver06
ro.build.tags=release-keys
ro.product.model=B1-730
ro.product.brand=acer
ro.product.name=b1-730_ww_gen1
ro.product.device=vespatn
ro.product.board=clovertrail
ro.product.cpu.abi=x86
ro.product.manufacturer=Acer
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=clovertrail
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=vespatn
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=redhookbay-user 4.4.2 KOT49H 333 release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=acer/b1-730_ww_gen1/vespatn:4.4.2/KOT49H/333:user/release-keys
ro.build.characteristics=tablet
# end build properties
    


Zip Contents:
==========

DIR's
=====
META-INF
recovery
system

Files:
====
boot.img
fastboot.img
ifwi.zip
logo.img

This file is flashable right from recovery mode.!  


MY SYSTEM B1-730 Non-HD
=====================
# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh



        ro.build.id=KOT49H
ro.build.display.id=Acer_AV0K0_B1-730_1.003.00_WW_GEN1
ro.build.version.incremental=219
ro.build.version.sdk=19
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=4.4.2
ro.build.date=Tue Jul 15 18:21:35 CST 2014
ro.build.date.utc=1405419695
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=builder
ro.build.host=buildserver05
ro.build.tags=release-keys
ro.product.model=B1-730
ro.product.brand=acer
ro.product.name=b1-730_ww_gen1
ro.product.device=vespatn
ro.product.board=clovertrail
ro.product.cpu.abi=x86
ro.product.manufacturer=Acer
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=clovertrail
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=vespatn
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=redhookbay-user 4.4.2 KOT49H 219 release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=acer/b1-730_ww_gen1/vespatn:4.4.2/KOT49H/219:user/release-keys
ro.build.characteristics=tablet
# end build properties
    


*EDIT NOTE:* I have compaired this to my system files and installed apps etc.. It is a complete IMG for the *Acer Iconia One 7* MODEL # *B1-730 Non-HD* system. with  "ALL" the Acer logos and bootanimation sounds etc.


- orbit


----------



## Antagonist42 (Jan 20, 2015)

Just tried this link 

acer.com.mx/ac/es/MX/content/drivers

Now under maintenance!!! 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jan 20, 2015)

Antagonist42 said:


> Just tried this link
> 
> acer.com.mx/ac/es/MX/content/drivers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



theyre on the us site now . just go to acer.com and go from there


----------



## cyberboy4316 (Jan 20, 2015)

*B1-730 "no hd"*



Antagonist42 said:


> Just tried this link
> 
> acer.com.mx/ac/es/MX/content/drivers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



***PARECE SER QUE ES UN LINK QUE TIENE LIMITE DE TIEMPO Y LES APARECE COMO:
"Sorry, what you are looking for is not found." , 

Aqui les adjunto una imagen de los pasos a seguir para la descarga sin fallos.

subeimagenes.com/img/b1-730-1206981.jpg


 saludos


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 20, 2015)

cyberboy4316 said:


> ***PARECE SER QUE ES UN LINK QUE TIENE LIMITE DE TIEMPO Y LES APARECE COMO:
> "Sorry, what you are looking for is not found." ,
> 
> Aqui les adjunto una imagen de los pasos a seguir para la descarga sin fallos.
> ...

Click to collapse




I'm guessing they have this blocked on what shows and what does not by IP or Location/Region. As I am here in the Philippines when I try what shows in the pic all I see is the drivers not the OS as in your pic shows, but the direct links of yours work fine for me.

Thank you! 

- orbit


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 20, 2015)

social-design-concepts said:


> theyre on the us site now . just go to acer.com and go from there

Click to collapse



Anything in their ifwi we can use? 

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 20, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Anything in their ifwi we can use?
> 
> sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk

Click to collapse




The ifwi has three files in the zip.
CONTENTS:
========
dnx_fwr.bin
dnx_osr.bin
ifwi.bin

I myself have yet to play around with them. Not sure to SDC if he or any of the others checked it out yet. Just a friendly reply I know your reply was not asked to me. 

- orbit


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jan 20, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Anything in their ifwi we can use?
> 
> sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk

Click to collapse



no checked all but the A1-830 on the dv7 haven't checked the iview yet ,


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 

Just wondering but has anyone been able to get flash player working on this device at all ? I have tried every known browser and trick and APK I can find and nothing seems to work. Does anyone know of a work around a trick or anything to be able to see flash on this device ?

My Device: 
-------------
Acer Iconia One 7 - B1-730 Non-HD

Seems a bit off topic to what has been talked about here lately but it does apply to this thread. 

- orbit


----------



## Leon199903 (Jan 21, 2015)

*Acer 730HD*

hello, guys i have an acer b1 730HD but im trying to root it but nothing will work i tried srsroot it reboots the whole time to droidbot or something, when i use the batchkit it reboots me to droidbot and in cmd it says waiting but nothing happens 

Can anyone give me some advice how to root this thing.


----------



## samael0676 (Jan 21, 2015)

*USB fast charge*

Hi Guys! 

Is there a possibility for the B1-730HD have to enable USB fast charge? 

Best regards!


----------



## texz71 (Jan 22, 2015)

Antagonist42 said:


> Not sure if there's a B1-730 Thread etc.... the end digits after your 730 are probably different models to each other, either Hardware and/or Software (we know there are differences in the B1-730 with aiding recovery of Tabs and same images not working) so it is possible some come with 4.4.2 pre-installed, all others saying upgradable, as yet known, are via OTA, this upgrade to 4.4.2 WILL prevent apps from saving to an external SDCard, so decide beforehand if this is a requirement you need before updating.
> 
> Hopefully rooting, updating and re-enabling SDCard use will be here soon
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I've rooted my B1-730 with 4.4.2 just fine. Root method has been around for a while. Standard SD Card patches for 4.4.2 works fine as well.
Root worked fine using instructions from the "IntelAndroid-FBRL"  thread on this forum.


----------



## ozp (Jan 22, 2015)

texz71 said:


> Root worked fine using instructions from the "IntelAndroid-FBRL"  thread on this forum.

Click to collapse



Are you talking about this thread? 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096


----------



## texz71 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 23, 2015)

orbitA13 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wondering but has anyone been able to get flash player working on this device at all ? I have tried every known browser and trick and APK I can find and nothing seems to work. Does anyone know of a work around a trick or anything to be able to see flash on this device ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried puffin browser? I use it on all my devices for flash.
https://www.puffinbrowser.com/index.php
Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 23, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Have you tried puffin browser? I use it on all my devices for flash.
> https://www.puffinbrowser.com/index.php
> Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi @vampirefo

                    I tried this but when I try to see any flash it asks to upgrade the Browser with (Full Flash Service) for p88.68 a year  Subscription Service   Did you subscribe to this, cause as is without upgrading it is not available ?

Personally I don't think anyone should have to pay to see flash items although it does seem like the way Android is going more things will need to be paid for rather then being free.

- orbit


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 23, 2015)

orbitA13 said:


> Hi @vampirefo
> 
> I tried this but when I try to see any flash it asks to upgrade the Browser with (Full Flash Service) for p88.68 a year  Subscription Service   Did you subscribe to this, cause as is without upgrading it is not available ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, I didn't know they had a subscription, I paid 99 cents for the browser 1-27-12,  and always get updates. I will stop recommending this browser then.

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr-excalibur (Jan 24, 2015)

*flash player for intel x86 works*



orbitA13 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wondering but has anyone been able to get flash player working on this device at all ? I have tried every known browser and trick and APK I can find and nothing seems to work. Does anyone know of a work around a trick or anything to be able to see flash on this device ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





hi

i have flash working perfectly now:

back when i bought the tablet i googled for adobe flash player 11.1 for intel x86 android platform

i use version 11.1.115.81   x86 version

before i had flash player for intel, videos worked only in opera mini, opera mobile, and opera for android.

but  it worked only sometimes (depending on website) 

now i use chrome, Firefox, and opera mobile  and opera mini... all sites work...

i cant remeber where i downloaded the apk, it was not from playstore, and it was for another Intel tablet..  some android venue tab?! cant remember, but it works...


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 24, 2015)

mr-excalibur said:


> hi
> 
> i have flash working perfectly now:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi @mr-excalibur

Thanks for your reply. I tried that version direct from Adobe but still did not work then I tried a hacked version here on XDA but still did not work as well and I have tried it on every browser that I myself know of and some others some have suggested but so far the results are  all bad and no flash to date. 

Are you on KitKat 4.4.2 ? cause it seems the problem is being on KitKat 4.4.2


XDA  - [Guide][Flash] How to play flash video on Android 4.4 Kitkat
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
The Hacked version you will find here if you read on thru the thread cause the main link on OP is dead but regardless non of this worked for me.

Direct from Adobe Site:
=================
On September 10 2013, Adobe released Flash Player 11.1.111.73 for Android 2.x and 3.x and 11.1.115.81 for Android 4.0.x in keeping with statements made in Adobe's publicly available Flash Roadmap. This release is the final update release of Flash Player for the Android operating system. While it is not recommended, if you would like to download this release for previous Android releases, see the links below:

Flash Player 11.1 for Android 4.0 (11.1.115.81)


----------



## mr-excalibur (Jan 24, 2015)

did you really try the X86 version?  did you copy the library.so file??


the normal  arm versions / android stuff doesnt work on intel processors!

here is a method for x86 (i think i used that) http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32662083#post32662083

i had flash on 4.2.2 and now i have it on 4.4.2 


btw: the videolan for intel x86 (also a special version) can also play flash  -  you select open with vlc or download and play it... but with dedicated x86 flash it works inside the browsers as it should ...


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 24, 2015)

mr-excalibur said:


> did you really try the X86 version?  did you copy the library.so file??
> 
> 
> the normal  arm versions / android stuff doesnt work on intel processors!
> ...

Click to collapse




This one you are talking about I have tried but I did not get it from XDA I got it from a Chinese Web Site. http://www.myzte.cn/thread-135858-1-1.html

EDIT: I will try the one you just gave me linked to XDA and see how that works out I'll keep you posted when I am finished. 

UPDATE: OK I did everything as in the XDA http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32662083#post32662083 post you posted and had no problems installing anything or no errors but still I cannot play flash and when I try in Opera Browser it says "Couldn't load plug-in"

- orbit


----------



## claudioduq (Jan 24, 2015)

*how format*

how format acer b1-730hd via repair tool?


----------



## counterfeit187 (Jan 25, 2015)

Anything happening for non-HD yet?


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 27, 2015)

counterfeit187 said:


> Anything happening for non-HD yet?

Click to collapse



what u need!?

---------- Post added at 07:29 ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 ----------




claudioduq said:


> how format acer b1-730hd via repair tool?

Click to collapse



what u need format?


----------



## drharder (Jan 27, 2015)

The OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4) is installed via recovery?
I have the HD version and am finding it a little sluggish...


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 27, 2015)

drharder said:


> The OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4) is installed via recovery?
> I have the HD version and am finding it a little sluggish...

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## cyberboy4316 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Firmware b1-730 "no hd"*

HOLA AMIGOS, AUN NO HAY UN MODO PARA REPARAR LA B1-730 "NO HD" ????
POR SI LES SIRVE DE AYUDA SUBO EL FIRMWARE DE LA B1-730 "NO HD" VIA SD CARD.
LO SUBI A "MEGA" ESPERO LES SIRVA PARA PODER SACAR UN METODO PARA RECUPERARLA.

SALUDOS

****HELLO FRIENDS, EVEN THERE A WAY TO REPAIR THE B1-730 "NO HD" ????
****FOR HELP IF THEY SERVE THE FIRMWARE SUBO B1-730 "NO HD" VIA SD CARD.
****LO SUBI A "MEGA" I HOPE THEY SERVE IN ORDER TO TAKE A METHOD TO RETRIEVE.

GREETINGS



mega.co.nz/#!JIpCVDAC!hradVBuQZSG4DSsPO-9KcjmTjfqu9ZYHxCZupQvVH1M


----------



## EmmanMendoza (Jan 29, 2015)

*Root Problem*

Hi! I cant root my b1-730. It keeps rebooting to droid boot os. What should I do? Should I unlock the bootload first. Sorry, Im a noobie when it comes to rooting.


----------



## Glitchonly (Jan 30, 2015)

drharder said:


> The OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4) is installed via recovery?
> I have the HD version and am finding it a little sluggish...

Click to collapse





vampir74 said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



THanks


----------



## bobkockalone (Jan 31, 2015)

How root 4.4.2 ?   Sorry , I cant find answer before.

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## vampir74 (Jan 31, 2015)

bobkockalone said:


> How root 4.4.2 ?   Sorry , I cant find answer before.
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



go here http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096


----------



## yajrapogi99 (Feb 1, 2015)

*How*

How do I open the case of Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730? my micro sd got stuck inside, any videos or tutorials you guys know?


----------



## vampir74 (Feb 1, 2015)

yajrapogi99 said:


> How do I open the case of Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730? my micro sd got stuck inside, any videos or tutorials you guys know?

Click to collapse



yes u will find the video here www.android-tech.rocks


----------



## Glitchonly (Feb 4, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> yes u will find the video here www.android-tech.rocks

Click to collapse



:good::good::good::good::good:


----------



## Gamer1990 (Feb 7, 2015)

When is someone gonna Do a Permanent Boot loader / Custom Rom Like Slim-Kat / Cyanogen Mod / Stock / Custom Lollipop 5.0.x / Unlocked Boot loader to Permanent ClockWorkMod 6.x And Custom IFWI / FastBoot / DroidBoot 2.x / Kernel / Modded System.img.gz / System.img / os_dnx / fw_dnx / xxr_dnx / soft_fuse / etc


----------



## Antagonist42 (Feb 7, 2015)

Gamer1990 said:


> When is someone gonna Do a Permanent Boot loader / Custom Rom Like Slim-Kat / Cyanogen Mod / Stock / Custom Lollipop 5.0.x / Unlocked Boot loader to Permanent ClockWorkMod 6.x And Custom IFWI / FastBoot / DroidBoot 2.x / Kernel / Modded System.img.gz / System.img / os_dnx / fw_dnx / xxr_dnx / soft_fuse / etc

Click to collapse



If you have the time, hard drive space, OS testing etc... be our guest.

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## woufei (Feb 10, 2015)

p3DRu said:


> Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Is the dump on 4.2?? A bit confused with the labeling... It indicates dump files are on 4.4 + a link with OTA (4.4 as well)
I'm planning to revert to 4.2 and I'm just a bit cautious and confused. A bit new here so sorry


----------



## Antagonist42 (Feb 10, 2015)

woufei said:


> Is the dump on 4.2?? A bit confused with the labeling... It indicates dump files are on 4.4 + a link with OTA (4.4 as well)
> I'm planning to revert to 4.2 and I'm just a bit cautious and confused. A bit new here so sorry

Click to collapse



The system.img should be 4.2 ... the OTA is to update to 4.4 (which unless you alter afterwards, restricts your own apps from writing to your sdcard).

Also... Ensure your device is the 730HD and not just the 730 as it will make the 730 unusable graphics wise 
Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Brun0ls (Feb 12, 2015)

Hello!

Another B1-730 NON HD user here, they are VERY cheap in Brazil!!
I bought and I'm waiting it to arrive, I hope I can root 4.4 sucessfully.

Is is NON HD fail proof it something goes wrong, did someone riped the system files and do we have tools to recover it?

Can I help on something, like extracting system files to help others in the future?

Thanks!


----------



## vampir74 (Feb 12, 2015)

Brun0ls said:


> Hello!
> 
> Another B1-730 NON HD user here, they are VERY cheap in Brazil!!
> I bought and I'm waiting it to arrive, I hope I can root 4.4 sucessfully.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes have for recover


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## Rdzdantesis (Feb 14, 2015)

*Mod walkman*

Walkma there a mod ?


----------



## balomtz (Feb 15, 2015)

orbitA13 said:


> This one you are talking about I have tried but I did not get it from XDA I got it from a Chinese Web Site. http://www.myzte.cn/thread-135858-1-1.html
> 
> EDIT: I will try the one you just gave me linked to XDA and see how that works out I'll keep you posted when I am finished.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just asking how did you do about Adobe  Flash. I had same issue, but with latest version of Puffin Browser works fine ( I use  11.1.115.81 Flash version )


----------



## mr-excalibur (Feb 15, 2015)

*flash works*

did you try 'desktop mode'

page reloads, and some players load differently...

opera Android
Firefox
chrome

really work!!

i cant remember where i got my working versions from...

i installed a flash player specially for x86 

i copied some .ko files to system

and now flash works,... sometimes i have to go to desktop mode (mobile page has 3gp or mp4) but those normally work too...

YouTube website works sometimes only in desktop mode for example... 

just saying...


----------



## orbitA13 (Feb 16, 2015)

mr-excalibur said:


> did you try 'desktop mode'
> 
> page reloads, and some players load differently...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@mr-excalibur

Although you say this works for you and you have had success in doing so your way does not mean that it will work for everyone. Every tablet from different countries seems to have a little something different and sometimes that little bit of difference seems to make a huge difference in the way things are able to be done. With that said as I mentioned before the information you provided does NOT work for my tablet and it is a Non-HD B1-730 with Android 4.4.2 KitKat  Rooted and still yet to date I have NOT be able to get flash to work on it no matter what I do no matter what browser I use nothing works and Desktop mode makes no difference. At least not with any item that is free as posted in one of my other posts.

- orbit

---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------

On to other notes:

@p3DRu & @vampir74

I am not sure if you guys of the OP have this update or if it is of any interests to you but I have put it here to see if it will help at all. This is an update for the Non-HD B1-730 KitKat 4.4.2 not an upgrade from JB to KK.

update.zip
updatelist.xml

- orbit

---------- Post added at 11:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------




balomtz said:


> Just asking how did you do about Adobe  Flash. I had same issue, but with latest version of Puffin Browser works fine ( I use  11.1.115.81 Flash version )

Click to collapse




Hello @balomtz

I have tried this browser but the problem with it is to use flash is not free or at least not any more. More info about this was posted on my OP HERE. 


 - orbit


----------



## Antagonist42 (Feb 16, 2015)

What is the update for?

B1-730 or B1-730HD ?

Please state clearly as they cannot be mixed & matched 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## orbitA13 (Feb 16, 2015)

Antagonist42 said:


> What is the update for?
> 
> B1-730 or B1-730HD ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry about that.. Post edited and corrected. Thanks for pointing that out.

- orbit


----------



## portenaert (Feb 20, 2015)

*My 730hd is blocked*

hi,

help me please, my 730 hd is blocked.
I can just boot into recovery.
or find stock rom?

thank


----------



## vampir74 (Feb 21, 2015)

portenaert said:


> hi,
> 
> help me please, my 730 hd is blocked.
> I can just boot into recovery.
> ...

Click to collapse



If u still need help contact me on pm!


----------



## Retrolock (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for your tools guys! Any way we can have custom Roms? Just kidding, hopefully we can have lollipop from acer


----------



## jjbaldwin1985 (Mar 3, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> If u still need help contact me on pm!

Click to collapse



will  this work so that i could use xmod?


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 3, 2015)

jjbaldwin1985 said:


> will  this work so that i could use xmod?

Click to collapse



I think xmod not work on Intel device if this apps is for cheat in games...!!!


----------



## jjbaldwin1985 (Mar 3, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> I think xmod not work on Intel device if this apps is for cheat in games...!!!

Click to collapse



would somebody be able to help me with rooting the device please?


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 3, 2015)

jjbaldwin1985 said:


> would somebody be able to help me with rooting the device please?

Click to collapse



For root go here http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096


----------



## Naok21 (Mar 5, 2015)

I have rooted my 730hd with repair tool v2... thank you very much n.n  but... now i cant install the new update from acer i get error when tablet enter on recovery and aply the new update... any help please?


----------



## SanjuM (Mar 5, 2015)

Naok21 said:


> I have rooted my 730hd with repair tool v2... thank you very much n.n  but... now i cant install the new update from acer i get error when tablet enter on recovery and aply the new update... any help please?

Click to collapse



facing the same problem!


----------



## PlinKo (Mar 5, 2015)

Naok21 said:


> I have rooted my 730hd with repair tool v2... thank you very much n.n  but... now i cant install the new update from acer i get error when tablet enter on recovery and aply the new update... any help please?

Click to collapse



Same...any help?


----------



## fourmula766 (Mar 6, 2015)

Same here too....


----------



## acer290492 (Mar 6, 2015)

can i know the step by step process to root my acer b1 730 hd tablet.


----------



## fourmula766 (Mar 6, 2015)

Can someone tell me what this new update even is? Pretty sure I'd have to unroot etc... Just to get it but if it's something minor I won't even bother...


----------



## Naok21 (Mar 6, 2015)

fourmula766 said:


> Can someone tell me what this new update even is? Pretty sure I'd have to unroot etc... Just to get it but if it's something minor I won't even bother...

Click to collapse



no! dont unroot i did and still cant update i think we need a clean backup


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## fourmula766 (Mar 6, 2015)

So now its the waiting game on a clean backup lol.... Still be nice to know what the update is though... I wish there was more info on these tablets I've only had mine for a week and this seems to be the only source on it....


----------



## blizzake (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah it sucks :/ i just want to remove all the crap bloatware... but i cant get it rooted.


----------



## fourmula766 (Mar 6, 2015)

I couldn't get the 2.0 tool to work I ended up using the 1.0 to boot cwm and installed supersu from my ad card.... The hardest part was making sure all drivers where correct... It took some tinkering...


----------



## blizzake (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah, I cant get the acer dirvers to install on 8.1 hoping the universal adb driver will work! What drivers ended up working for you?


----------



## fourmula766 (Mar 6, 2015)

to be honest I'm not sure which drivers did the trick for me I did install the universal ones and a few others I ended up having to go into device manager and switch a couple things around I'm not exactly sure what worked but after a few hours of messing around it finally went into clockwork mod and then I installed from the SD card I'd suggest installing all the drivers you can get your hands on and see what it comes up with in Device Manager for options when you go into the browse for files section...


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 7, 2015)

Just give me sometime to upload stuff to restore to default acer firmware to make the update...and I need one guy to help write a tutorial (not have time) please contact me on pm


----------



## travster119 (Mar 7, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> Just give me sometime to upload stuff to restore to default acer firmware to make the update...and I need one guy to help write a tutorial (not have time) please contact me on pm

Click to collapse



So you're going to make a tool to flash stock firmware without root?


----------



## CresentChaos (Mar 8, 2015)

*Hello fellow Citizens,

Sorry to ask such a noob question but can anyone walk me over the steps i need to do in order to root my Acer B1-730 (non HD) ?? I'm new to this and want to know everything before even trying, and also is there an issue atm? cause i have been reading something about an update for something and it not working??

Thank you in advance.*


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 8, 2015)

CresentChaos said:


> *Hello fellow Citizens,
> 
> Sorry to ask such a noob question but can anyone walk me over the steps i need to do in order to root my Acer B1-730 (non HD) ?? I'm new to this and want to know everything before even trying, and also is there an issue atm? cause i have been reading something about an update for something and it not working??
> 
> Thank you in advance.*

Click to collapse



Yes just ask what you want... ))

---------- Post added at 09:12 ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 ----------




travster119 said:


> So you're going to make a tool to flash stock firmware without root?

Click to collapse



No i will not make a tool i will upload the original flash tool from intel ...  
Not have time to do, but i need one guy to make a tutorial how to flash for other people, please contact me on PM...
:highfive:


----------



## CresentChaos (Mar 8, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> Yes just ask what you want... ))

Click to collapse



*Soo... ?? Can you tell me the tools and steps i need to take in order to root my acer 730 non HD. and is there an issue with an update??*


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 8, 2015)

CresentChaos said:


> *Soo... ?? Can you tell me the tools and steps i need to take in order to root my acer 730 non HD. and is there an issue with an update??*

Click to collapse



For root go here http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096 no issue for update if just root if you delete some stuff on system the update will not work because of missing apps and .....


----------



## jahubar (Mar 8, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> Yes just ask what you want... ))
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:12 ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi buddy, recently I  downgraded  from KitKat to JB with  Acer Repair Tool 2.0, which worked fine. Later however I decided to revert back to Kitkat, so I tried flashing the Kitkat firmware using fastboot.  But I made a stupid mistake by flashing the custom boot image I got off the net. (Later I realized my tablet has locked bootlader  ) Now whenever I turn on my tablet it displays the Intel Inside logo for a few seconds and automatically goes to stock recovery. When I plug it into the charger it doesn't display the battery icon anymore, it just go straight to recovery. I cant get into fastboot anymore to flash the correct boot.img. How do I get fastboot working again? Pls help :crying:


----------



## RobsonROX (Mar 8, 2015)

*Huge Mistake*

Hi everybody!

I´ve used the Repair tool listed on the front page of the post, it ran without issues, but after it finished my device stuck at the "Acer ... Powered by ANDROID" initial screen...

The mistake was: my device is not the HD version!!

Now the device do not start, and when i try enter the recovery mode (power+down volume), all text is shown garbled, possibly due to the resolution difference between devices.

I'm totally new to this, and did everithing everyone says not do do: do it at your own risk. The risk here is directly related to the stupidity of who is trying the procedure...:crying:


Can anyone help me?

Thanks.

Robson

Edit:
I've forgot to mention: i have another tablet of the same model, maybe i can use it to extract the system image, if anyone can point me the direction...


----------



## jahubar (Mar 8, 2015)

By the way, how do I unlock the bootloader of Acer B1 730


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 8, 2015)

jahubar said:


> Hi buddy, recently I  downgraded  from KitKat to JB with  Acer Repair Tool 2.0, which worked fine. Later however I decided to revert back to Kitkat, so I tried flashing the Kitkat firmware using fastboot.  But I made a stupid mistake by flashing the custom boot image I got off the net. (Later I realized my tablet has locked bootlader  ) Now whenever I turn on my tablet it displays the Intel Inside logo for a few seconds and automatically goes to stock recovery. When I plug it into the charger it doesn't display the battery icon anymore, it just go straight to recovery. I cant get into fastboot anymore to flash the correct boot.img. How do I get fastboot working again? Pls help :crying:

Click to collapse



I will help you to restore your tablet with teamviewer if you want 

---------- Post added at 17:58 ---------- Previous post was at 17:57 ----------




RobsonROX said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I´ve used the Repair tool listed on the front page of the post, it ran without issues, but after it finished my device stuck at the "Acer ... Powered by ANDROID" initial screen...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want I'm able to restore your tablet!


----------



## jasonhessle (Mar 8, 2015)

*help*

my tablet was rooted. there was an update available and wouldnot install. so removed root and still would not do ota update. Now I am trying to redo root via your method here and still not work. When do the "accept" it shows the device status as adb-online and device information unknown. But when try any of the methods it will not work.

please help


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 8, 2015)

jasonhessle said:


> my tablet was rooted. there was an update available and wouldnot install. so removed root and still would not do ota update. Now I am trying to redo root via your method here and still not work. When do the "accept" it shows the device status as adb-online and device information unknown. But when try any of the methods it will not work.
> 
> please help

Click to collapse



How you root the first time ?


----------



## jasonhessle (Mar 8, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> How you root the first time ?

Click to collapse



I cant remember which way


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 8, 2015)

jasonhessle said:


> I cant remember which way

Click to collapse



If u delete some apps from system the update not work... U need to reflash the full system , fastboot , recovery, logo image original from acer to do the update I will post the links for download when I will finish to write tutorial no have time this days and nobody want to help...


----------



## jasonhessle (Mar 8, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> If u delete some apps from system the update not work... U need to reflash the full system , fastboot , recovery, logo image original from acer to do the update I will post the links for download when I will finish to write tutorial no have time this days and nobody want to help...

Click to collapse



But if cant update how can i get root back or tablet useless. Aa where can y;u get full original system from


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 8, 2015)

I will post the link for download and write tutorial how to flash and root after update....

---------- Post added at 22:58 ---------- Previous post was at 22:57 ----------

If someone help me to make the tutorial for all it will be faster...


----------



## CresentChaos (Mar 8, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> For root go here http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096 no issue for update if just root if you delete some stuff on system the update will not work because of missing apps and .....

Click to collapse



*Hello Vampir,
   So i went ahead and tried that but its not recognizing the device lol, tried downloading the drivers from Acer and their certificates are expired so i can't installed them manually o automatically.
to note the computer recognizes the device under Portable device > B1-730 but the IntelAndroid program says the device is unknown :C.. Do you have any idea on what i can do now??
PS: for future purposes the tablet im using is the Non HD one *


----------



## jasonhessle (Mar 8, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> I will post the link for download and write tutorial how to flash and root after update....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 22:58 ---------- Previous post was at 22:57 ----------
> 
> If someone help me to make the tutorial for all it will be faster...

Click to collapse



so I am stuck with a tablet that cant do anything with now? Read can still re root. get the following errors when use your software not recognised as internal or external command on each line on screen


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 8, 2015)

CresentChaos said:


> *Hello Vampir,
> So i went ahead and tried that but its not recognizing the device lol, tried downloading the drivers from Acer and their certificates are expired so i can't installed them manually o automatically.
> to note the computer recognizes the device under Portable device > B1-730 but the IntelAndroid program says the device is unknown :C.. Do you have any idea on what i can do now??
> PS: for future purposes the tablet im using is the Non HD one [emoji14]*

Click to collapse



Better is I see with teamviewer..., u try to disable driver signature check!?

---------- Post added at 23:08 ---------- Previous post was at 23:06 ----------




jasonhessle said:


> so I am stuck with a tablet that cant do anything with now? Read can still re root. get the following errors when use your software not recognised as internal or external command on each line on screen

Click to collapse



If u want I will fix your tablet but need to connect to your pc with teamviewer....


----------



## jasonhessle (Mar 8, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> Better is I see with teamviewer..., u try to disable driver signature check!?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 23:08 ---------- Previous post was at 23:06 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok where do I get it from and I am a novice


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 8, 2015)

You know GOOGLE


----------



## jasonhessle (Mar 8, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> You know GOOGLE

Click to collapse



I have it now what I need to do so you can fix


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 8, 2015)

jasonhessle said:


> I have it now what I need to do so you can fix

Click to collapse



Not now  , tomorrow contact me and send me on PM id and password teamviewer give u on the left...


----------



## jasonhessle (Mar 8, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> Not now  , tomorrow contact me and send me on PM id and password teamviewer give u on the left...

Click to collapse



when tomorrow, im in UK. Not be free till UK night time.Was hoping to sort asap


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 8, 2015)

jasonhessle said:


> when tomorrow, im in UK. Not be free till UK night time.Was hoping to sort asap

Click to collapse



I'm not at home right now and not have a laptop with me... Contact me tomorrow when you are at home and will see....


----------



## jasonhessle (Mar 8, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> Not now  , tomorrow contact me and send me on PM id and password teamviewer give u on the left...

Click to collapse



is there any fix I can do asap to get my tablet back to original to do update or to reroot and use as before


----------



## CresentChaos (Mar 8, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> Better is I see with teamviewer..., u try to disable driver signature check!?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 23:08 ---------- Previous post was at 23:06 ----------

Click to collapse



*Yup and sure i have teamviewer so when ever you are ready,.*


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 8, 2015)

jasonhessle said:


> is there any fix I can do asap to get my tablet back to original to do update or to reroot and use as before

Click to collapse



I think you not read what I say... Yes I have the fix read my old post [emoji35]

---------- Post added at 23:34 ---------- Previous post was at 23:32 ----------




CresentChaos said:


> *Yup and sure i have teamviewer so when ever you are ready,.*

Click to collapse



Contact me tomorrow on PM then will see ...


----------



## jasonhessle (Mar 8, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> I think you not read what I say... Yes I have the fix read my old post [emoji35]

Click to collapse



ok I most grateful just frustrated as been looking all day and wondered if a fix I can do


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 8, 2015)

jasonhessle said:


> ok I most grateful just frustrated as been looking all day and wondered if a fix I can do

Click to collapse



Is not hard when u download this flash tool but is better I do ... Because no tutorial how to do... I must write the tutorial take screenshots ..... 
Good night !!a


----------



## jahubar (Mar 9, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> I will help you to restore your tablet with teamviewer if you want
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17:58 ---------- Previous post was at 17:57 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay thanks vampir74! Nothing beats that warm feeling knowing you have an expert by your side  Currently I am checking in XDA from work with mobile. Later when I got home this evening I will install the teamviewer. Hope to have a working tablet back with root by this night


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 9, 2015)

jahubar said:


> Yay thanks vampir74! Nothing beats that warm feeling knowing you have an expert by your side  Currently I am checking in XDA from work with mobile. Later when I got home this evening I will install the teamviewer. Hope to have a working tablet back with root by this night

Click to collapse



im on pc now and be for 3h on it


----------



## ShyneK (Mar 9, 2015)

pls sent me usb driver for b1-730hd . I need to install Helium Backup @@


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 9, 2015)

You have usb driver on acer support web site


----------



## jasonhessle (Mar 9, 2015)

Is there a way to put apps on sd card with out rooting device. On k;tkat 4.4.4 as option not there in app settings


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 9, 2015)

jasonhessle said:


> Is there a way to put apps on sd card with out rooting device. On k;tkat 4.4.4 as option not there in app settings

Click to collapse



No way


----------



## wyldkat (Mar 9, 2015)

To update: unroot using supersu app, download the stock rom from Acer's support webpage, follow the steps included in the zip (which is simply renaming the zip inside the other zip to update.zip, copy it to a SD card, boot to recovery and flash, followed by a wipe data), boot into normal mode, check for updates, install update and then root again if you want.

I did this and I'm with the latest rom, but wireless seems worse.


----------



## wilberfish (Mar 9, 2015)

Any other changes with the update?


----------



## travster119 (Mar 9, 2015)

wyldkat said:


> To update: unroot using supersu app, download the stock rom from Acer's support webpage, follow the steps included in the zip (which is simply renaming the zip inside the other zip to update.zip, copy it to a SD card, boot to recovery and flash, followed by a wipe data), boot into normal mode, check for updates, install update and then root again if you want.
> 
> I did this and I'm with the latest rom, but wireless seems worse.

Click to collapse



Could you link me to the page where I can download the Rom, can't find it on there page anywhere for some reason.


----------



## wyldkat (Mar 9, 2015)

wilberfish said:


> Any other changes with the update?

Click to collapse



Official "changelog" says: This upgrade improves performance and fixes bugs

I've noticed: Google Keep and Google News & Weather are now system apps, service.jar was updated and a few other lib changes.



travster119 said:


> Could you link me to the page where I can download the Rom, can't find it on there page anywhere for some reason.

Click to collapse



From here: us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/driver write _B1-730HD_ on *Search by Product Model*, then click O.S. on the bottom and there should be a download button with "Acer.AV0K0.B1-730HD.RV03RC01.WW.GEN1".


----------



## travster119 (Mar 9, 2015)

wyldkat said:


> Official "changelog" says: This upgrade improves performance and fixes bugs
> 
> I've noticed: Google Keep and Google News & Weather are now system apps, service.jar was updated and a few other lib changes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, also I have some system apps uninstalled, will this still work?


----------



## wyldkat (Mar 9, 2015)

travster119 said:


> Thanks, also I have some system apps uninstalled, will this still work?

Click to collapse



It probably will, since the zip you download from Acer is 800Mb+, it should restore your system partition to factory state.

Don't forget to make a backup in case it goes wrong.


----------



## travster119 (Mar 9, 2015)

wyldkat said:


> It probably will, since the zip you download from Acer is 800Mb+, it should restore your system partition to factory state.
> 
> Don't forget to make a backup in case it goes wrong.

Click to collapse



Okay thanks for the awesome help man.


----------



## Naok21 (Mar 10, 2015)

wyldkat said:


> To update: unroot using supersu app, download the stock rom from Acer's support webpage, follow the steps included in the zip (which is simply renaming the zip inside the other zip to update.zip, copy it to a SD card, boot to recovery and flash, followed by a wipe data), boot into normal mode, check for updates, install update and then root again if you want.
> 
> I did this and I'm with the latest rom, but wireless seems worse.

Click to collapse




workS!!!! thank you!!!!


----------



## SanjuM (Mar 11, 2015)

Just a random question.. Does this tab has custom recovery?? If yes, anyone with the instructions!!


----------



## Naok21 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi guys , I tried to instal gltools apk on our tablet and doesnt work.... 
Any tips for install it correctly? Maybe with cwrm? 

Thank you


----------



## vampirefo (Mar 14, 2015)

Naok21 said:


> Hi guys , I tried to instal gltools apk on our tablet and doesnt work....
> Any tips for install it correctly? Maybe with cwrm?
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



gltools clearly states it's not compatible, yet you tried to install it, why?

( GLTools is a custom OpenGL driver (proxy), that is compatible with any known OpenGLES 2.0-compatible GPU + ARM processor, x86 processors are not supported (Galaxy Tab 3 for example).
Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naok21 (Mar 14, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> gltools clearly states it's not compatible, yet you tried to install it, why?
> 
> ( GLTools is a custom OpenGL driver (proxy), that is compatible with any known OpenGLES 2.0-compatible GPU + ARM processor, x86 processors are not supported (Galaxy Tab 3 for example).
> Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



(GLTools is a custom OpenGLES driver (proxy), that is compatible with any known OpenGLES 2.0-compatible GPU + ARM or x86 processor. If you still don't understand, what this app is, the closest known analog is Chainfire3D.)
Thats the description of PlayStore... now compatible with x86...


and i see that screenshot on a forum of acer icona 730....


but i cant install it >.< any tips?


----------



## vampirefo (Mar 14, 2015)

Naok21 said:


> (GLTools is a custom OpenGLES driver (proxy), that is compatible with any known OpenGLES 2.0-compatible GPU + ARM or x86 processor. If you still don't understand, what this app is, the closest known analog is Chainfire3D.)
> Thats the description of PlayStore... now compatible with x86...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well,  if you paid for it through playstore,  request a refund or ask author why it doesn't work.

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## yolo hang (Mar 15, 2015)

*Help*



vampir74 said:


> What to say!

Click to collapse



Anybody know how to install cwm on acer iconia b1-730hd?


----------



## wyldkat (Mar 15, 2015)

yolo hang said:


> Anybody know how to install cwm on acer iconia b1-730hd?

Click to collapse



It's not possible as far as I know.


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 16, 2015)

I upload factory firmware 4.4 for b1-730hd and for b1-730 non hd and original tool for flash it, and small tutorial how to... 
This will restore bricked device and return to factory default frimware than you will be able to do the OTA update....
All is on www.android-tech.rocks !!!
Who need more help just contact me enjoy 

---------- Post added at 12:12 ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 ----------




yolo hang said:


> Anybody know how to install cwm on acer iconia b1-730hd?

Click to collapse



Not install for the moment but you are able to have a temporary CWM Recovery Session!!!


----------



## swir07 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi, I tried to update Android 4.2 to 4.4 using Acer Icona repair Tool 1.0 ... now I have access only to the "Android System Recovery" I do not know what to do now ... please help;. - / 

 think that I deleted my android.....nothing helps with recovery mode plis for help


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 17, 2015)

swir07 said:


> Hi, I tried to update Android 4.2 to 4.4 using Acer Icona repair Tool 1.0 ... now I have access only to the "Android System Recovery" I do not know what to do now ... please help;. - /
> 
> think that I deleted my android.....nothing helps with recovery mode plis for help

Click to collapse



hi
if you want i will fix your tablet with teamviwer or go to my blog and do factory restore...


----------



## swir07 (Mar 17, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> hi
> if you want i will fix your tablet with teamviwer or go to my blog and do factory restore...

Click to collapse



Thank You !  For Help !!!!!!!!!


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## raffzahn (Mar 21, 2015)

I tried to repair my 730HD with Repair Tool 1.0 , 2.0, and now with the phone flash tool without success.
It does not boot , but gets stuck inside the Intel logo .
The Device Manager from my PC only lists an MTP - USB - device ( B1730HD ), no Android - ADB when the tablet is turned on.
To turn it off , I have to press the Power Button 10 seconds .
How can I restore the os files without ADB ?
Sorry for my english (translation by google)


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 22, 2015)

raffzahn said:


> I tried to repair my 730HD with Repair Tool 1.0 , 2.0, and now with the phone flash tool without success.
> It does not boot , but gets stuck inside the Intel logo .
> The Device Manager from my PC only lists an MTP - USB - device ( B1730HD ), no Android - ADB when the tablet is turned on.
> To turn it off , I have to press the Power Button 10 seconds .
> ...

Click to collapse



I be home for 5 days I'm on the road .... Contact me for 5 day and I will help u to restore your tablet!!!


----------



## CresentChaos (Mar 23, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> I be home for 5 days I'm on the road .... Contact me for 5 day and I will help u to restore your tablet!!!

Click to collapse



*Hey Vampir its me again, did you get the update? and should i juts update it or factory then update?*


----------



## Creation3 (Mar 23, 2015)

CresentChaos said:


> *Hey Vampir its me again, did you get the update? and should i juts update it or factory then update?*

Click to collapse



Same thing here, tried to root the b1-730 without success
Im stuck on the ACER Boot screen
Is there a way to recover from sd or some other ways?

Listed with a Yellow flag in device manager : MTP USB device

Eric


----------



## bobkockalone (Mar 26, 2015)

I root my B1-730HD (android 4.4.2) with tools in first post. After that install AppMgr pro III. I want to move aps to sd-card , but button "move to sd card" don't exist in AppMgr pro III. AppMgr pro III- tell me to tap that button, but I cant find it. On my phone with android 4.0 , this button work.


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 27, 2015)

CresentChaos said:


> *Hey Vampir its me again, did you get the update? and should i juts update it or factory then update?*

Click to collapse



Yes!

---------- Post added at 14:55 ---------- Previous post was at 14:53 ----------




bobkockalone said:


> I root my B1-730HD (android 4.4.2) with tools in first post. After that install AppMgr pro III. I want to move aps to sd-card , but button "move to sd card" don't exist in AppMgr pro III. AppMgr pro III- tell me to tap that button, but I cant find it. On my phone with android 4.0 , this button work.

Click to collapse



U need first patch KitKat for write on sdext (sdcard fix KitKat) and use link2sd to move the app and obb to sdcard....


----------



## bobkockalone (Mar 27, 2015)

sistem is up to date. Maybe it work on paid -link2sd pro. When click on free link2sd on button
 MoveToSdCard - it say: Failure. App2sd is not suported on your device. has primary exteral storage wich is emulated from exteral storage. You can link app in order to move to sd.


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 27, 2015)

bobkockalone said:


> sistem is up to date. Maybe it work on paid -link2sd pro. When click on free link2sd on button
> MoveToSdCard - it say: Failure. App2sd is not suported on your device. has primary exteral storage wich is emulated from exteral storage. You can link app in order to move to sd.

Click to collapse



Need root to


----------



## bobkockalone (Mar 27, 2015)

Tablet is rooted (grinify work automated). SdCard i splitted to primary Fat32 and primary ext2. link2sd cant move app. Can't maunt ext2 , fat32 want. With it I can : link to sd card only obb files (part o games). I can save space but it is little thing. Sorry my english.


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 27, 2015)

bobkockalone said:


> Tablet is rooted (grinify work automated). SdCard i splitted to primary Fat32 and primary ext2. link2sd cant move app. Can't maunt ext2 , fat32 want. With it I can : link to sd card only obb files (part o games). I can save space but it is little thing. Sorry my english.

Click to collapse



Make ext4 and mount ext4


----------



## bobkockalone (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you. Can link all app to sd card, on ext4


----------



## blizzake (Mar 29, 2015)

Finally got mine rooted!
Thanks [email protected][email protected][email protected]!!!


----------



## ragknar (Mar 31, 2015)

Estimates how install system.img from fastboot? I have a problem with recovery mode,the recovery screen is difused and ilegible,please help with this problem


----------



## vampir74 (Mar 31, 2015)

ragknar said:


> Estimates how install system.img from fastboot? I have a problem with recovery mode,the recovery screen is difused and ilegible,please help with this problem

Click to collapse



I will help u to restore your tab if u want just contact me, or go here www.android-tech.rocks


----------



## ragknar (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks!!! Mi email [email protected]


----------



## d.o.o.g (Apr 1, 2015)

*custom roms\paranoid*

Has anyone looked at building a custom ROM for this tablet? I'd love to run PA. I found it for the A series but not B *sads*


----------



## xperiafan13 (Apr 2, 2015)

*HELLO*

Xposed work on this tablet??
What modules work on this=?


----------



## vampir74 (Apr 3, 2015)

xperiafan13 said:


> Xposed work on this tablet??
> What modules work on this=?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## jahubar (Apr 8, 2015)

Can you help me to install windows on this tablet? @vampir74 I am so bored with android since have 2 tablets already one of them is Galaxy Tab the other Nexus 7. Recently Microsoft released dualboot tablet running Window and Android so I think why not install Windows on our tablet. Or is it something impossible? I hate to buy another tablet just for windows :sigh:


----------



## dkmn (Apr 9, 2015)

It must be any progress on tablet while fixing with repair tool 2.0? how much time it takes?


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## vampir74 (Apr 9, 2015)

dkmn said:


> It must be any progress on tablet while fixing with repair tool 2.0? how much time it takes?

Click to collapse



cca 10min.


----------



## dkmn (Apr 9, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> cca 10min.

Click to collapse



it don't want work for me ((( 
I flashed rom  B1-730HD_4.4 from your site http://www.android-tech.rocks - it works fine.
Then I try to fix with B1-730HD Repair Tool v2.0 and it not work (((
May be I do something wrong?


----------



## vampir74 (Apr 9, 2015)

dkmn said:


> it don't want work for me (((
> I flashed rom  B1-730HD_4.4 from your site http://www.android-tech.rocks - it works fine.
> Then I try to fix with B1-730HD Repair Tool v2.0 and it not work (((
> May be I do something wrong?

Click to collapse



Isoc drivers problem must uninstall and install old but why u need repair tool if u restored with phone flash tool the tablet???


----------



## dkmn (Apr 9, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> Isoc drivers problem must uninstall and install old but why u need repair tool if u restored with phone flash tool the tablet???

Click to collapse



This rom rooted already? When I try write somthing to ext sdcard I can't do that (((


----------



## vampir74 (Apr 9, 2015)

dkmn said:


> This rom rooted already? When I try write somthing to ext sdcard I can't do that (((

Click to collapse



send u a pm!


----------



## Greywolf74 (Apr 11, 2015)

*restoring One 7 back to factory*

A friend of mine has a Iconia One 7 (B1-730HD) that stopped booting. It shows the Acer splash screen when it starts up but then nothing else. I downloaded the repair tool 1.0 and the system.img.tz files. I unpacked them loaded system.img on a microSD card and put it in the tablet. I then hooked up the tablet to my PC and ran the repair tool. The repair tool seems to start working, gets to 5% and then seems to just stop. I waited about 20 minutes or so but it still hasnt gone past 5%. Its still sitting there on my screen but something tells me its not working. Any suggestions?

btw, Ive tried this with just the image.sys file on the sd card and the image.sys folder on teh flash card. same results.


----------



## vampir74 (Apr 11, 2015)

Greywolf74 said:


> A friend of mine has a Iconia One 7 (B1-730HD) that stopped booting. It shows the Acer splash screen when it starts up but then nothing else. I downloaded the repair tool 1.0 and the system.img.tz files. I unpacked them loaded system.img on a microSD card and put it in the tablet. I then hooked up the tablet to my PC and ran the repair tool. The repair tool seems to start working, gets to 5% and then seems to just stop. I waited about 20 minutes or so but it still hasnt gone past 5%. Its still sitting there on my screen but something tells me its not working. Any suggestions?
> 
> btw, Ive tried this with just the image.sys file on the sd card and the image.sys folder on teh flash card. same results.

Click to collapse



Problem with adb driver! But use the phone flash tool to restore ....


----------



## tripleccreation (Apr 12, 2015)

I have also sent a comment on your website, but i figure i post here too since this thread popped up the most when google search this topic

I have accidently used the repair tool for the 730HD on my Non-HD, trying to find a method to restore it, so I find the intel phone restore tool and the stock roms, but I am unable to complete the flash, I like to know if there's any direct you could give me ,  my tablet is now display in a higher (pressume) resolution so even tho i can enter recovery but i can't understand what the options said on it.

thank you


----------



## vampir74 (Apr 12, 2015)

tripleccreation said:


> I have also sent a comment on your website, but i figure i post here too since this thread popped up the most when google search this topic
> 
> I have accidently used the repair tool for the 730HD on my Non-HD, trying to find a method to restore it, so I find the intel phone restore tool and the stock roms, but I am unable to complete the flash, I like to know if there's any direct you could give me ,  my tablet is now display in a higher (pressume) resolution so even tho i can enter recovery but i can't understand what the options said on it.
> 
> thank you

Click to collapse



you must flash firmware for non HD version...


----------



## tripleccreation (Apr 12, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> you must flash firmware for non HD version...

Click to collapse



here's a screen shot of my problem (while the tablet is disconnected and off)


----------



## vampir74 (Apr 12, 2015)

tripleccreation said:


> here's a screen shot of my problem (while the tablet is disconnected and off)

Click to collapse



Is a Intel isoc driver problem! I have time now for teamviewer if u need help just contact me on pm


----------



## tripleccreation (Apr 12, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> Is a Intel isoc driver problem! I have time now for teamviewer if u need help just contact me on pm

Click to collapse



Okay, now after some sleep I was able to go through this whole thing again, thanks for the insight about the driver,  
I went to check find out that driver doesnt' work on windows 8.1 , instead of figuring it out, i decided to pull out my laptop and install these things fresh (windows 7 laptop)

thing works well and it managed to recovery my tablet, thanks so much


----------



## vampir74 (Apr 12, 2015)

tripleccreation said:


> Okay, now after some sleep I was able to go through this whole thing again, thanks for the insight about the driver,
> I went to check find out that driver doesnt' work on windows 8.1 , instead of figuring it out, i decided to pull out my laptop and install these things fresh (windows 7 laptop)
> 
> thing works well and it managed to recovery my tablet, thanks so much

Click to collapse



In win8.1 for install the driver u must turn off driver signature check .....


----------



## bowiegold (Apr 13, 2015)

*unable to restore to the factory setting*



vampir74 said:


> hi
> if you want i will fix your tablet with teamviwer or go to my blog and do factory restore...

Click to collapse



I also experienced the same thing that i could not restore to its original OS....
Even I reset it to factory setting, it still stuck on the acer logo
What should I do?


----------



## vampir74 (Apr 13, 2015)

bowiegold said:


> I also experienced the same thing that i could not restore to its original OS....
> Even I reset it to factory setting, it still stuck on the acer logo
> What should I do?

Click to collapse



Flash the device with phone flash tools


----------



## bowiegold (Apr 13, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> flash the device with phone flash tools

Click to collapse



how to use it?

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------




bowiegold said:


> how to use it?

Click to collapse



I could not find the scatter file..


----------



## vampir74 (Apr 13, 2015)

bowiegold said:


> how to use it?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



go here http://www.android-tech.rocks/2015/03/return-acer-b1-730hd-and-b1-730-to.html


----------



## milan187 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi guys,

just bought this tablet and I like it.
Looking online I found this, is it real? Lolipop upgrade. Remove the space after www since I can't post links yet.
www .lollipop-lollipop.org/mp3-0/acer-iconia-one-7-b1-730-6341.htm

This is my first android device so I need to learn some things, although I am pretty technical guy.
What I really want with this tablet is stock lolipop OS without all the extra preloaded crap. Is this possible at this time or will it be?
If not is there a clean 4.4 build I can load (without all the bloatware)?

Thanks, excited to join this forum.


----------



## shk12344 (Apr 16, 2015)

milan187 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> just bought this tablet and I like it.
> Looking online I found this, is it real? Lolipop upgrade. Remove the space after www since I can't post links yet.
> ...

Click to collapse



It doesn't look like it has anything to do with Acer Tablet.  It seems like it's for Samsung Galaxy phone.


----------



## milan187 (Apr 20, 2015)

shk12344 said:


> It doesn't look like it has anything to do with Acer Tablet.  It seems like it's for Samsung Galaxy phone.

Click to collapse



Totally weird as that linked changed from when I originally posted it, I guess it was fake.

Guess will just wait for Acer to relase something if they ever do..
What are the chances of the community doing a custom rom?


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## sadiq123 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Solution for links not working*

If the links are broken try this method because money hungry developer has shortened URL's so instead open a google's cached version of the page. Google for "google cached copy web pages" and try to open a cached version of the page eg. 

www .webcache.googleusercontent. com/search?q=cache:http: //go. android-tech.rocks/R

remove space in URL and replace any URL after cache:


----------



## yisuschrist (Apr 29, 2015)

how to use a sd a internal storage i have kitkat


----------



## Vorpike (Apr 30, 2015)

*No dl link for rooting 730?*

Am I missing something? The "root" link only has download links for the A1-830 and other brands of tablets, how do I get about rooting my 730?


----------



## Lothgar (May 1, 2015)

Will our tablet get lollipop update?


----------



## albatrostardust (May 1, 2015)

*Battery troubles and unexpected shutdown*

Hello 
I'm having troubles with my Acer B1730 HD. It started to decrease its battery life dramatically and shutdown unexpectedly whith battery indicator in 20  or 30 percent, sometimes even 50 percent. I guess the battery needs calibration. Does somebody else has this battery issue?

I've got the 8 gb model. I just flashed my Acer B1 730 HD and updated it. I'm on Kit Kat 4.4.2. I don't have root access right now as it was erased when I flashed the tablet. Battery issues persist even after flashing and updating the system. Please, I need some help!


----------



## yCassie (May 10, 2015)

albatrostardust said:


> Hello
> I'm having troubles with my Acer B1730 HD. It started to decrease its battery life dramatically and shutdown unexpectedly whith battery indicator in 20  or 30 percent, sometimes even 50 percent. I guess the battery needs calibration. Does somebody else has this battery issue?
> 
> I've got the 8 gb model. I just flashed my Acer B1 730 HD and updated it. I'm on Kit Kat 4.4.2. I don't have root access right now as it was erased when I flashed the tablet. Battery issues persist even after flashing and updating the system. Please, I need some help!

Click to collapse



ME TOO!
The screen start flickering 30~40 battery


----------



## vampirefo (May 10, 2015)

albatrostardust said:


> Hello
> I'm having troubles with my Acer B1730 HD. It started to decrease its battery life dramatically and shutdown unexpectedly whith battery indicator in 20  or 30 percent, sometimes even 50 percent. I guess the battery needs calibration. Does somebody else has this battery issue?
> 
> I've got the 8 gb model. I just flashed my Acer B1 730 HD and updated it. I'm on Kit Kat 4.4.2. I don't have root access right now as it was erased when I flashed the tablet. Battery issues persist even after flashing and updating the system. Please, I need some help!

Click to collapse



You need to root then get battery calibration app from playstore.


----------



## yCassie (May 11, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> You need to root then get battery calibration app from playstore.

Click to collapse



Maybe i calibrate wrong and doesn't solve.
With 30~40 and many times 50 of battery, the screen begins appear white stripes and shutdown unexpectedly. THIS IS REALLY BORING, please help! 

*I don't modify nothing, this begins appear suddenly.


----------



## Mizah Mar (May 12, 2015)

Does flashing the renamed update.zip from the Acer site in recovery also wipe system partition? 
My device also has the battery charging issue and fails to be recognized via adb. I could only charge by powering down and letting it charge in infinite bootloop. I been researching and think this is a KitKat issue. 
Im hoping I could flash stock via recovery to clear os and get back usb functionality then use Intel tool to flash stock 4.2 and reroot.

Sent from my B1-730 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yCassie (May 12, 2015)

Mizah Mar said:


> Does flashing the renamed update.zip from the Acer site in recovery also wipe system partition?
> My device also has the battery charging issue and fails to be recognized via adb. I could only charge by powering down and letting it charge in infinite bootloop. I been researching and think this is a KitKat issue.
> Im hoping I could flash stock via recovery to clear os and get back usb functionality then use Intel tool to flash stock 4.2 and reroot.
> 
> Sent from my B1-730 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Wtf, your android is 4.2? I buy my tablet with android 4.4

And if i install the stock rom does resolve this problem?


----------



## Mizah Mar (May 12, 2015)

No my b1-730 came with KitKat 4.4. I ran all updates before I rooted using the methods in this thread. After a while, I started getting random shutdowns despite battery level being good. Then one day after leaving it to charge overnight, it was stuck in bootloop and no longer seen via USB on computer. Others have experienced something similar with the off battery percentage and charging issues. There's a thread in the Acer forums stating that they are aware of the software bug.

Sent from my B1-730 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yCassie (May 12, 2015)

Maybe installing the stock rom will fix this., probably no :/
I will try install, please give me the link of stock.


----------



## yCassie (May 13, 2015)

So, anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## bobkockalone (May 16, 2015)

How to screen recording when I play game? I try with exposed - no audio, max 3min. Recordable pro- doesnt work ? Easy screen recorder- video is black or cant playing


----------



## crazykid09 (May 19, 2015)

albatrostardust said:


> Hello
> I'm having troubles with my Acer B1730 HD. It started to decrease its battery life dramatically and shutdown unexpectedly whith battery indicator in 20  or 30 percent, sometimes even 50 percent. I guess the battery needs calibration. Does somebody else has this battery issue?
> 
> I've got the 8 gb model. I just flashed my Acer B1 730 HD and updated it. I'm on Kit Kat 4.4.2. I don't have root access right now as it was erased when I flashed the tablet. Battery issues persist even after flashing and updating the system. Please, I need some help!

Click to collapse



same as mine... take it to acer service center.. you need a new battery,mine got replaced with a new one


----------



## yCassie (May 19, 2015)

crazykid09 said:


> same as mine... take it to acer service center.. you need a new battery,mine got replaced with a new one

Click to collapse



Wtf man, many peoples have this problem of "shut down suddenly" after install acer update. It would be the battery in all cases? 
It seems that Acer not care about this problem...


----------



## crazykid09 (May 22, 2015)

yCassie said:


> Wtf man, many peoples have this problem of "shut down suddenly" after install acer update. It would be the battery in all cases?
> It seems that Acer not care about this problem...

Click to collapse



yeah i think its really battery problem..coz after a week when it "shutdown suddenly"..the battery get bloated.. my tab is updated now and i have no problem...


----------



## Paul Kellerman (Jun 3, 2015)

how do install the os update?


----------



## crazykid09 (Jun 3, 2015)

go to Settings>About Tablet>System updates


----------



## Paul Kellerman (Jun 3, 2015)

crazykid09 said:


> go to Settings>About Tablet>System updates

Click to collapse



tried that but it dosent work but i downloaded the update zip from the first page of this thread and now how do i use that


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## crazykid09 (Jun 3, 2015)

Paul Kellerman said:


> tried that but it dosent work but i downloaded the update zip from the first page of this thread and now how do i use that

Click to collapse



turn off the tab..now press volume up and power to go to recovery..in the recovery select apply update from external storage,then select the update zip


----------



## Paul Kellerman (Jun 3, 2015)

crazykid09 said:


> turn off the tab..now press volume up and power to go to recovery..in the recovery select apply update from external storage,then select the update zip

Click to collapse



sigurado ka na di ko na kailangan i unlock bootloader o kung ano man o gumawa ng backup?


----------



## crazykid09 (Jun 3, 2015)

Paul Kellerman said:


> sigurado ka na di ko na kailangan i unlock bootloader o kung ano man o gumawa ng backup?

Click to collapse



hinde na kailangan i unlock...kung gusto mo ang iflash mo eh yung latest  update sa site mismo ng acer..kung ma bricked ka may pang ayos naman..


----------



## Paul Kellerman (Jun 4, 2015)

crazykid09 said:


> hinde na kailangan i unlock...kung gusto mo ang iflash mo eh yung latest  update sa site mismo ng acer..kung ma bricked ka may pang ayos naman..

Click to collapse



pag select ko di natapos ung install nag error


----------



## crazykid09 (Jun 4, 2015)

Paul Kellerman said:


> pag select ko di natapos ung install nag error

Click to collapse



yan yung nasa first page na  update zip?try mo yung sa support site ng acer


----------



## Paul Kellerman (Jun 5, 2015)

i downloaded the os update from the acer support site but it didnt work is there anyone here thats has an idea about this


----------



## fattest (Jun 9, 2015)

Are there any custom ROMs for this device? I saw one link on how to supposedly install lollipop but not on XDA or any other reputable site.

Thanks


----------



## luke_d_appsman (Jun 10, 2015)

*4.2 - 4.4 OTA bricked*

Hi guys,

I'm trying to repair a bricked B1-730HD which happened during the 4.2 - 4.4 OTA update.  I've tried downloading the update.zip from Acer and applying it in recovery but I get a "signature" error.  Can anyone help me get to fastboot?  I've tried every combo of keys and just can't get it.


----------



## ctyndall77 (Jun 12, 2015)

*Help*

I tried following the root procedure and I am having a problem when booting to the recovery.  Here is a picture to show:



Is there anyway that I can fix this? The tablet is a Acer Iconia B1-730HD


----------



## silversunlx (Jun 14, 2015)

*Help with repair tool 2.0*

Hi mates, i'm needing help using the repair toll 2.0. I want to do a downgrade from 4.4.2 to 4.2.2. I have all the drivers install. I connect the device to the fix button and wait more then 30 min and notting happens.
Thanks for the help


----------



## argonautajenn (Jun 17, 2015)

*stuck on 5%*

Hi, I am stuck on 5% using the Repair Tool 1.0
I have the B1-730HD and I would love to use KitKat 4.2.2, but my current factory version is 4.4.2.
I have ADB drivers installed and system.img on the SD card.

Can anyone help to finish my Repair and finally root this tab?!


----------



## ace_jethro (Jun 18, 2015)

crazykid09 said:


> hinde na kailangan i unlock...kung gusto mo ang iflash mo eh yung latest  update sa site mismo ng acer..kung ma bricked ka may pang ayos naman..

Click to collapse




idol paturo naman mag root .. di ko kasi ma root acer tab ko . b1-730hd dnownload ko na yung google usb driver hindi parin ma detect e ..


----------



## crazykid09 (Jun 18, 2015)

ace_jethro said:


> idol paturo naman mag root .. di ko kasi ma root acer tab ko . b1-730hd dnownload ko na yung google usb driver hindi parin ma detect e ..

Click to collapse



yung acer usb driver install mo


----------



## big-A (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi !
I have an acer iconia B1-730 not HD, i can't turn it on, can't charge it and can't be detected with the usb cable to flash it's stock firmware.
Sometimes it boots and turn off quickly displaying the battery logo discharged.

Is there any solution to fix that ?

Thanks,


----------



## krs4444 (Jul 9, 2015)

*Windows on that*

Hello guys,

did not find here answer to the question: Is it possible to install Windows on this device? It has pretty decent hardware specs, so it should not any big issue, or?


thx in advance for THE answer


----------



## joecool6969 (Jul 13, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> 1. Download repair tool, system.img.gz and orig. USB drivers from Acer (and install)
> 2. Decompress system.img.gz
> 3. Copy system.img to ext sdcard /
> 4. Turn off tablet
> ...

Click to collapse



I LOVE YOU!!!! The person who built the repair tool as well as the person who wrote this message!! Saved my life!! Had the tool and image but couldn't make it work. Til I saw this msg!


----------



## ctyndall77 (Jul 13, 2015)

How do you fix this tablet that always boots to recovery? The problem is, that the recovery is unreadable. All the text is garbled (see picture in post #909). During boot, it only shows the Intel logo and then boots right to recovery. It doesn't show the battery charge icon.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## vagaba1 (Jul 20, 2015)

ctyndall77 said:


> How do you fix this tablet that always boots to recovery? The problem is, that the recovery is unreadable. All the text is garbled (see picture in post #909). During boot, it only shows the Intel logo and then boots right to recovery. It doesn't show the battery charge icon.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Man, just follow this tutorial. http://www.android-tech.rocks/2015/03/return-acer-b1-730hd-and-b1-730-to.html

This way, you'll be able to restore your B1 730HD, and start all over again 

Don't worry, you'll be fine!


----------



## ctyndall77 (Jul 20, 2015)

vagaba1 said:


> Man, just follow this tutorial. http://www.android-tech.rocks/2015/03/return-acer-b1-730hd-and-b1-730-to.html
> 
> This way, you'll be able to restore your B1 730HD, and start all over again
> 
> Don't worry, you'll be fine!

Click to collapse



Thanks. I had that link already and totally forgot about.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobkockalone (Jul 30, 2015)

My wifi is stop every 2-3 days, after using youtube 1-2 hours. After restart wifi is ok, what is a problem ? My B1-730HD is rooted 4.4.2, with greenify, exposed,APM+.....


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## ozp (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello, the screen of my b1-730 non HD cracked.....  Down here in Brazil I could not find the glass panel, only the hole LCD display and the price is almost as the new tablet.... 

I found the glass panel here:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Orig...-Acer-Iconia-One-7-B1-730-B1/32367759365.html

If someone knows a place in Brazil that has this product please specify. 
Also if this is not the right product to buy, please advise me

Regards


----------



## Noob need simplifying (Aug 3, 2015)

*HELP*



vampir74 said:


> Most of case when stop to 5% is the USB driver (or cable)
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My acer Iconia b1-730hd is stuck at USB logi which is either red or white help me bro Please


----------



## Noob need simplifying (Aug 4, 2015)

vampir74 said:


> 1. Yes it is
> 2. U don't want lose your data better ota update then root with my batch toolkit
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



My acer us stuck at Red usb logo help me bro Please !!


----------



## runlevel0 (Aug 11, 2015)

THX for the IMG files mates.
I struggled with the programs tough, but I just used ADB and Fastboot to flash your images. THX !


----------



## sark666 (Aug 14, 2015)

My n7 2013 seems to be broken and looking for a cheap replacement.  What do people think of this device? Are there any custom ROMs?

EDIT: There doesn't seem to be any custom roms for this, that's disappointing.  Was hoping to upgrade it to lollipop. 

So few of the cheaper tablets (or tablets in general) are supported by any custom roms.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Aug 14, 2015)

sark666 said:


> My n7 2013 seems to be broken and looking for a cheap replacement.  What do people think of this device? Are there any custom ROMs?
> 
> EDIT: There doesn't seem to be any custom roms for this, that's disappointing.  Was hoping to upgrade it to lollipop.
> 
> So few of the cheaper tablets (or tablets in general) are supported by any custom roms.

Click to collapse



I love the Intel android platform but the community is still very young, my recommendation is to look at Asus Intel offerings they have the broadest range to choose from and have the best track recorded on releasing updates the biggest Intel problem is finding devices with unlocked bootloaders.


----------



## Alucard Nosferato (Aug 16, 2015)

Is there a way to put clean stock KitKat 4.4 rom (like on google nexus) on B1-730HD?


----------



## ozp (Aug 16, 2015)

The device is good for the price, but there is no support regarding the operating system (upgrades or releases). Because of that its better to invest your money in something else.


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 16, 2015)

I've found that the Intel chips do not perform as well as Snapdragon (Qualcomm) chips as my HTC One M8 is roughly same spec but manages to do more/run more apps at one time AND also be using the Signal transmission/reception for mobile phone use....my Acer B1-740HD cannot compete!

Saying that, it is a good stable Tab and hasn't really let me down, lost information or system crashes....comparing it to say Samsung's Galaxy Tab III .....I threw the cheap nasty Samsung in the bin when the USB charging burnt out.




Sent from my HTC One_M8


----------



## Curse your BRICK (Sep 1, 2015)

*Hi I need a few answers*



vampir74 said:


> Just wait will be a cwm recovery to¡!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD

Click to collapse



So first of all does that Acer Iconia b1-730HD have a bootloader.
Also could you tell me how I could get twrp on it or cwm.
Thanks man


----------



## androidmalaysia (Sep 7, 2015)

hi,

i m newbie for android. i rooted my acer iconia, everything were fine & normal...but I saw notification to update the system, then updated, when restarted, it wont had some errors and then android wont show up. the only thing in screen is USB symbol.

please help me to clarify and solve this matter.

I


----------



## balomtz (Sep 8, 2015)

Same here, not able to apply the update. Why is that? I'm on 4.4.2 and the update is 75mb, I suppost is to jump ti 4.4.4



androidmalaysia said:


> hi,
> 
> i m newbie for android. i rooted my acer iconia, everything were fine & normal...but I saw notification to update the system, then updated, when restarted, it wont had some errors and then android wont show up. the only thing in screen is USB symbol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Lothgar (Sep 10, 2015)

We will never Get lollipop guys? :/


----------



## jerhoagland (Sep 13, 2015)

My Acer is rooted.  This is probably answered somewhere buried in this thread, but are there any custom ROMs that work on this tablet?  More specifically trying to enable apps to be installed and run from the SD card.  Apparently you cant do that with the current ROM


----------



## TheGruffalo (Sep 15, 2015)

*Almost rooted... just can't install UPDATED-SuperSU file*

I have a b1 730HD. I've followed all the instruction I can find and I get as far as the screen that shows a selection of things I can do - including install zip. I move the vol down to it then the screen jumps back to the "main" menu of reboot / recovery / power off. I can never install the zip. 

Ideas?


----------



## germamiga (Sep 23, 2015)

hi !
i have a b1 730hd 16g rooted
lollipop exit ???


----------



## dark_kaizer (Sep 24, 2015)

hi i need help with my tab
it keeps rebooting when i plug it to my PC
im not able to flash my tablet


----------



## scottyearl (Oct 4, 2015)

*Touchscreen issues*

I recently replaced my touchscreen, but the new screens (I have tried 3 from 2 different sellers) but all do the same. The touch is off point. When I press the screen in one place, it senses the touch in a different place. Is there anything I can do to fix this? Is there a firmware I can install or a way to calibrate. So frustrated  Thanks Guys!


----------



## Schadel (Oct 6, 2015)

*Hallo*



vampir74 said:


> Most of case when stop to 5% is the USB driver (or cable)
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




In my case is stop at 5%, i did change the cables and install new drivers but don't pass 5%
Any advice?


----------



## venkatbollu (Oct 13, 2015)

*Acer B1 730 HD tab touch became awkward*

Hello Gurus

All of sudden, on my last day of warranty which is sunday too, the touch screen started behaving awkwardly. Initially the touch was not responding then I restarted the tab and worked fine for sometime. Then whenever it was not responding I used to lock the screen using power button and when unlocked it was fine for some time again.

Also sometimes the tablet operates on its own when left idle without locking.

Unfortunate to say unlike other brands I used, Acer customer care was really waste if your warranty expires. They don't even want to know about the problem, they took the serial# to get the confirmation on warranty and then they asked me to visit their service center and avail the support on charge. 

currently my tab runs with the following versions

Andriod 4.4.2
IAFW F9.EE
Kernel : 3.10.20
Image Version: AV0K0.B1-730HD.RV03RC05.WW.GEN1
Build#: AV0K0_B1-730HD_1.015.00_.WW_GEN1

Please help with me with troubleshoot steps to confirm whether it is touch problem or some firmware needed to be updated.


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## r3qu1m (Oct 14, 2015)

*Lollipop update?*

Will there be a Lollipop Update or possablely Marshmellow?
And Root for those updates or do I have to manually install the SU binary?


----------



## TheWanderingEye (Oct 14, 2015)

*Removed Acer Live Updater before updating to 4.4.4*

Yeah, so recently purchased and rooted the B1-730HD and I believe I got trigger happy with System App remover and removed Acer Live Updater. Unfortunately, I am unable to restore this. I looked through an earlier post (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=57331919&postcount=356) and noted that an update would be botched because some sort of Acer bloatware was removed. Unfortunately it does not look like this was resolved.

Would it be advisable to attempt to sideload 4.4.2 OTA or should I flash back to factory and then attempt update?

*Note: Meant 4.4.2 in the subject. Updating from 4.2 to 4.4
**Edit: Flashed back to factory and did the update. It SEEMS to have worked but System Update no longer works.


----------



## GuahanKUSH (Nov 1, 2015)

*Safe to Uninstall, Disable, Freeze List*

What stock and bloat apps are safe to uninstall or disable? What system packages are safe to disable or modify auto-run?

Also noticed last post the person needed the AcerLiveUpdater. I have mine (the apk) via Titanium if needed. Just need to know how to upload or whatever.


----------



## skyjump25 (Nov 13, 2015)

*rooting problem*

Hi, I'm new to here.
I tried to root b1-730hd according to this
I succeed to reach vamirefo venue 8 v6.0.3.7 section , but when I tried to click install zip, if automatically reboot and turn off. 
What should I do?


----------



## vampir74 (Nov 29, 2015)

TheWanderingEye said:


> Yeah, so recently purchased and rooted the B1-730HD and I believe I got trigger happy with System App remover and removed Acer Live Updater. Unfortunately, I am unable to restore this. I looked through an earlier post (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=57331919&postcount=356) and noted that an update would be botched because some sort of Acer bloatware was removed. Unfortunately it does not look like this was resolved.
> 
> Would it be advisable to attempt to sideload 4.4.2 OTA or should I flash back to factory and then attempt update?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are able to flash back to factory if you want....


----------



## fourmula766 (Dec 1, 2015)

*I could use a hand*

Tried flashing mine back to stock so I could update the toolkit.. something happened along the way and it froze... It only boots to the Acer screen and if I hook it up to phone flasher tool it only mounts for a second... The repair tool V1 and V2 do nothing... Please help


----------



## vampir74 (Dec 1, 2015)

fourmula766 said:


> Tried flashing mine back to stock so I could update the toolkit.. something happened along the way and it froze... It only boots to the Acer screen and if I hook it up to phone flasher tool it only mounts for a second... The repair tool V1 and V2 do nothing... Please help

Click to collapse



Use "phone flash tools" for flash the factory firmware b1-730HD-factory


----------



## fourmula766 (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for the help... checking the Force feature in the options settings worked great... The tutorial I originally read I don't think mentioned that.... Can someone give me a straight answer about the Lollipop roms googling? Found one that kinda seems legit bit doesn't say HD.. http://depob.blogspot.com/2014/10/upgradeupdate-iconia-one-7-b1-730-to-50.html?m=1


----------



## triplex92 (Dec 12, 2015)

MHL cablu working? Thank you


----------



## xsycox (Dec 24, 2015)

fourmula766 said:


> Thanks for the help... checking the Force feature in the options settings worked great... The tutorial I originally read I don't think mentioned that.... Can someone give me a straight answer about the Lollipop roms googling? Found one that kinda seems legit bit doesn't say HD.. http://depob.blogspot.com/2014/10/upgradeupdate-iconia-one-7-b1-730-to-50.html?m=1

Click to collapse



That is scam bull**** and absolutely not legit, fool.


----------



## ua_gs (Jan 22, 2016)

p3DRu said:


> ...
> Here you got a short video showing you some differences.
> url - w w w . youtube . com /watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be
> ...

Click to collapse



BAD URL.  w w w .youtube . com /watch?v=zO9i2YNdivk" - Some of this worked (remove extra spaces).


----------



## itm (Jan 28, 2016)

My B1-730HD Iconia keeps randomly shutting itself down for no apparent reason. As far as I know the battery never dips much below 80% (I leave it plugged in for 4 hours every day), but every other day it I find it has turned itself off. When I power it up again I usually find that the battery level is 100%.

Has anyone else had this? Any idea how to fix it?


----------



## SickMF1 (Feb 1, 2016)

GuahanKUSH said:


> What stock and bloat apps are safe to uninstall or disable? What system packages are safe to disable or modify auto-run?
> 
> Also noticed last post the person needed the AcerLiveUpdater. I have mine (the apk) via Titanium if needed. Just need to know how to upload or whatever.

Click to collapse



AccuWeather
Acer Live Updater
Acer Store
AcerAppManager
AcerCloud
AcerNidus
ASTRO File Manager
Audible
Booking.com
DemoVideo
Docs
Drive
Email
Games
Google Korean keyboard
Google Play Books
Google Play Games
Google Play Movies
Google Play Music
Google Play Newsstand
Google Text-to-speech Engine
Google+
Hangouts
iStoryTime
Life Digital Clock
Life Weather
McAfee Security
Music
OfficeSuite
Photo
Picasa Uploader
Remote Files
Street View
Top HD Games
Translate
TuneIn Radio
Video
Zinio
ZSProvider
289.16MB Saved

First of all, backup of everything this with TB


----------



## vicky-am (Feb 15, 2016)

itm said:


> My B1-730HD Iconia keeps randomly shutting itself down for no apparent reason. As far as I know the battery never dips much below 80% (I leave it plugged in for 4 hours every day), but every other day it I find it has turned itself off. When I power it up again I usually find that the battery level is 100%.
> 
> Has anyone else had this? Any idea how to fix it?

Click to collapse




Same problem here, also I've had noticed extrange wifi behavior, randomly disconnecting and impossible to reconnect until reboot.


----------



## itm (Feb 15, 2016)

vicky-am said:


> Same problem here, also I've had noticed extrange wifi behavior, randomly disconnecting and impossible to reconnect until reboot.

Click to collapse



I did notice the same wifi problem once last week, but the original problem (with the device shutting down) has not recurred since I did a factory reset. I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## vicky-am (Feb 15, 2016)

itm said:


> I did notice the same wifi problem once last week, but the original problem (with the device shutting down) has not recurred since I did a factory reset. I'll keep an eye on it.

Click to collapse



Factory reset didn't help me. But unexpected shutdown never occurs if it's connected to power source.
I'm in touch with acer support. 

Edit: After contact support team, Acer will repair my b1 without cost.


----------



## admrelax (Feb 20, 2016)

*Is this thread working on Acer Iconia One B1 750?*

I already root my Acer Iconia One B1 750 and it is working fine, i try to uninstall blotwares and some system app using TB and backup it. After 2 weeks i got errors on camera and google playstore so i thought im going to unroot and make a hard reset. But when i restore first all bloatwares and systems app i got this erros:

Unfortunately the process com.android.phone stopped working
Unfortunately the process com.google.process.gapps stopped working
Unfortunately the process com.android.systemui stopped working

So i think i need to full dump or make a repair using your tools? please help me with this thanks.


----------



## irrffan1 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Help Needed*

Dear Sir,
Thanks for your work.
Unfortunately, I used  Repair Tool 1.0  without downloading any (advised) .img files.  

Now my  Tab  (Acer B1-730HD) is stuck on logo screen.  :crying:  
I would really appreciate if you kindly help me out to reinstall the ROM as I am a novice user. 
(Now I have downloaded all files but Repair Tool  unable to connect my Tab with PC windows 8.1)

Once again thank for your help.

Irfan


----------



## vampir74 (Feb 26, 2016)

irrffan1 said:


> Dear Sir,
> Thanks for your work.
> Unfortunately, I used  Repair Tool 1.0  without downloading any (advised) .img files.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try phoneflashtool u have all how to restore on my blog...
Link

Sent from my M351 using Tapatalk


----------



## pcwizzy37 (Mar 4, 2016)

vicky-am said:


> Same problem here, also I've had noticed extrange wifi behavior, randomly disconnecting and impossible to reconnect until reboot.

Click to collapse



Me too, the wifi chipset is (I believe) a broadcom BCM4330. Also I noticed that if a micro-SD card is left inside of mine while it is off and then turned on, it does not acknowledge the card at all. However if i put the card in after I turn it on it recognises the card.

---------- Post added at 01:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 AM ----------




SickMF1 said:


> AccuWeather
> Acer Live Updater
> Acer Store
> AcerAppManager
> ...

Click to collapse



I uninstalled Audible (and deleted odex file for Audible) and now it will not update through OTA (checksum error).


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## grandamle91 (Mar 6, 2016)

Is there a custom recovery yet?


----------



## marmotte76 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Update Androïd from 4.4.2 to 4.4.4*

Hello everybody !
I just browsed all the 97 pages of that thread, and hope I didn't miss any essential post relating to my request (sorry but I'm french, and after having read so many messages in english, I've got a headache now !!!)
So... I rooted my Acer B1-730-HD two years ago (it came with Androïd 4.2.2), but now I'm not so satisfied... So I successfully used the Phone Flash Tool to restaure a clean factory default Kitkat firmware (version 4.4.2).
But now, I'd like to run Androïd 4.4.4 on this device...
Question 1 : is it possible to have an Androïd 4.4.4 O/S with that device Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD ?
-> if Yes : 
Question 2 : do I have to re-root the device to get that 4.4.4 version ???
-> if Yes : 
Question 3 : How / where can I get this update suite ???

Thank you, thank you very much for all your answers !!!


----------



## pcwizzy37 (Apr 4, 2016)

The size of the recovery, boot, and fastboot images on the OP are different than the images on the OS .zip on Acer's website.

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------




grandamle91 said:


> Is there a custom recovery yet?

Click to collapse



I don't think there can be unless someone figures out how to patch the bootloader or IFWI.


----------



## triplex92 (Apr 15, 2016)

Google cast mirroring to smart android tv not working, but phone s3 work. Help me! Thank! 

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pcwizzy37 (May 26, 2016)

Anybody find a bootloader unlock yet?


----------



## igot6strings (Jun 7, 2016)

I want to flash my daughters tablet back to factory(Acer B1-730HD) . Can someone point out how to do so? Thank you!


----------



## pcwizzy37 (Jun 10, 2016)

Still waiting for Intel bootloader Unlock! has everybody left? Is there anybody still working on it?


----------



## Lothgar (Jul 18, 2016)

pcwizzy37 said:


> Still waiting for Intel bootloader Unlock! has everybody left? Is there anybody still working on it?

Click to collapse



I think that nobody is going to care about this tab anymore :c


----------



## Enzis (Aug 5, 2016)

I guys,
i have the ACER B1-730HD still locked on ACER Logo.
How i can recovery the data from internal memory before to flash and restore it?

Thx in advance


----------



## kaiseris (Oct 19, 2016)

Links from the first page seem to be dead. Would be grateful if anyone points me to the direction of working links. Or maybe even share the files themselves.
I'm after these:


Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shreps (Oct 19, 2016)

kaiseris said:


> Links from the first page seem to be dead. Would be grateful if anyone points me to the direction of working links. Or maybe even share the files themselves.
> I'm after these:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


http://vache-android.com/?dir=hubicAcer/B1-730HD/OS Image

Envoyé de mon Moto G (4)


----------



## hayabusa_gsxr (Oct 22, 2016)

All download links are broken.
I need flash image for Acer Iconia b1 730HD to flash with Intel Phone Flash TOOL.


----------



## diogoberner (Oct 25, 2016)

Anyone have the stock rom of the B1-730 (non HD)? 
After trying to use the rom avaliable in the Acer's website my tablet freezes in the loading screen.
It is still possible to acess the recovery mode, but when i'm try to "apply update from external storage" using the rom, after a while an error occurs.


----------



## olegaslav (Nov 17, 2016)

*ServiceROM*  Android4.2.2
***://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5tzydbbogp7aDRsdG1FUVBqUHc
***=http


----------



## itm (Nov 17, 2016)

*Lollipop or Marshmallow ROMs for B1-730HD?*

I've seen a number of links to Lollipop and Marshmallow ROMs for the B1-730HD, but none from sites that I know/trust. Does anyone know if there's a genuine Lollipop or Marshmallow ROM available for the B1-730HD?

I've got the dreaded wifi-problem reported elsewhere on this thread (disconnecting from wifi and requiring me to re-enter the wifi password, and sometimes reboot to reconnect). Despite first reporting it to Acer within the warranty period, they advised me to factory reset and discouraged me from returning it by saying that I would be charged more than £50 if the problem proved to be software-related. The factory reset appeared to resolve the problem at first, but several months later I now suspect that it was a hardware issue all along, but want to try another ROM to see if it helps.

Acer are refusing to repair it under warranty, even though I originally raised it well within the warranty period.


----------



## bobkockalone (Jan 1, 2017)

Can not root my b1-730hd. Link for rapir tool ?

Послато са B1-730HD уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## ayambrand (Feb 15, 2017)

---------- Post added at 02:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 AM ----------

[/COLOR]





Shreps said:


> http://vache-android.com/?dir=hubicAcer/B1-730HD/OS Image
> 
> Envoyé de mon Moto G (4)

Click to collapse



Is VESPA is a custom rom for this tablet?


----------



## pcwizzy37 (Feb 16, 2017)

ayambrand said:


> ---------- Post added at 02:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 AM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> Is VESPA is a custom rom for this tablet?

Click to collapse



No, vespa is the device name.


----------



## rhorbidalla (Mar 26, 2017)

My baterry bar are still blingking if i can charge never can switch on what is damage of their tablet baterry  or program


----------



## bobkockalone (Apr 5, 2017)

after factory reset. I have only downloads. No  play store, browser, file manager... I copy/paste apk files from sd card to internal storage/download , but I cant see apk files on tablet to install. In settings/apps/google play services - not active

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## Boki_Srb (Apr 27, 2017)

All links inactive
Is Vespa rom for HD or non-hd version?

Edit
Solved for HD
links from tech Rocks working, firewall bloks google drive

But, stucked @ 11%, no go further

Edit 2:
figured that device don't boot in proper mod. Tried with 2 comps, then go on, but stuck again @ 26%
OEM partinioning failure. 

Need some more ways to complete flash...
Device have some problem, maybe bad chip...


----------



## pcwizzy37 (Apr 29, 2017)

Boki_Srb said:


> All links inactive
> Is Vespa rom for HD or non-hd version?
> 
> Edit
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, the locked bootloader and the rest of the design is kinda a problem. I have the HD version, which is vespa, I'm not sure what the product name is on the non-HD version. I just do every reflashing step manually using fastboot, Although I use Linux, so your results may vary, But I noticed some wierd behavior after restoring my tablet last time: The accellerometer does not work, Xposed does not work (No Module effects after reboot), And the tablet sometimes quickly goes down to 0% battery while sleeping. I'm a geek at this stumped, but I am still stumped, maybe I'm trying too hard to try to unlock the bootloader. :laugh:


----------



## Boki_Srb (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you
Rom from Tech Rocks and Vespa are different. You want to say that they are both for HD ver? Is there any special way to flash that service rom?
I also manually flash boot parts via fastboot (recovery, boot, system, from TechRockn rom), but it solves nothing. After restart, just stuck at logo...


----------



## pcwizzy37 (Apr 30, 2017)

Boki_Srb said:


> Thank you
> Rom from Tech Rocks and Vespa are different. You want to say that they are both for HD ver? Is there any special way to flash that service rom?
> I also manually flash boot parts via fastboot (recovery, boot, system, from TechRockn rom), but it solves nothing. After restart, just stuck at logo...

Click to collapse



Try flashing IFWI and DNX.


----------



## Boki_Srb (Apr 30, 2017)

pcwizzy37 said:


> Try flashing IFWI and DNX.

Click to collapse



I tried all combinations...IFWI, DNX, DOM parts....independent and combined


----------



## pcwizzy37 (May 1, 2017)

Boki_Srb said:


> I tried all combinations...IFWI, DNX, DOM parts....independent and combined

Click to collapse



Hmmm, make a video of the situation and put it on youtube, I'm kinda stumped here......


----------



## Boki_Srb (May 4, 2017)

pcwizzy37 said:


> Hmmm, make a video of the situation and put it on youtube, I'm kinda stumped here......

Click to collapse



Sorry for late reply
No need for video
I started IPFT in advanced mode, then you can flash separate sections. Bootloader, recovery...or only rom image, or... I tried several combos, always same problem. I find it very suspicious that what I try do ordinary factory reset, can not. Some errors about partition.
I definitely think that the chip is defective.
If anyone know some magic...suggestions welcome.


----------



## pcwizzy37 (May 24, 2017)

Boki_Srb said:


> Sorry for late reply
> No need for video
> I started IPFT in advanced mode, then you can flash separate sections. Bootloader, recovery...or only rom image, or... I tried several combos, always same problem. I find it very suspicious that what I try do ordinary factory reset, can not. Some errors about partition.
> I definitely think that the chip is defective.
> If anyone know some magic...suggestions welcome.

Click to collapse



Open up the tablet, take a good photo of the PCB, We'll see if there is a UART port. (Usually just pads)


----------



## Boki_Srb (May 24, 2017)

Uh, I put it deeply in defective electronic box 
PCB is. .. ridiculous. Small, almost nothing on it, chipset is fully shielded. No place to connect anything to it, no reset button, nothing. 

Definitely the main chip is problem, because I can not format it or do anything with it.
Communication is ok, software send command to tablet,  but can not be executed. Default try timeout is 180sec, and after that, procedure is abandoned.
Thanks for everyone's effort


----------



## pcwizzy37 (May 24, 2017)

Boki_Srb said:


> Uh, I put it deeply in defective electronic box
> PCB is. .. ridiculous. Small, almost nothing on it, chipset is fully shielded. No place to connect anything to it, no reset button, nothing.
> 
> Definitely the main chip is problem, because I can not format it or do anything with it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh wait, I thought I was on the generic Intel device thread, but since you have the B1-730HD too, I know where the serial port is.  Do you have a USB to TTL serial  adapter?


----------



## Boki_Srb (May 25, 2017)

pcwizzy37 said:


> ... Do you have a USB to TTL serial  adapter?

Click to collapse



No, unfortunately


----------



## devils39 (Dec 28, 2017)

SoftEagle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I rootet this device @4.4.2 with myKIT_BATCHv1.1.x.
> Then i edit the plattform text to get the Writerights ion SD Card.
> ...

Click to collapse







I have Acer One 7 (not iconia). I want stock recovery of the tablet. The tablet is not root. I try to root it many ways but it is not root. 
Any one have the stock recovery, stock rom,custom recovery and root file or method please send me or reply the post.


----------



## radiovetal (Mar 3, 2019)

*factory firmware 4.4  for b1-730 non hd*

can send me  factory firmware 4.4for b1-730 non hd.


----------



## andreiarturo (May 21, 2019)

*some help,please!*



pcwizzy37 said:


> Oh wait, I thought I was on the generic Intel device thread, but since you have the B1-730HD too, I know where the serial port is.  Do you have a USB to TTL serial  adapter?

Click to collapse



Recently, my  B1-730HD started to act like Boki_Srb says, so i was thinking i you could tell me what can i do with a USB to TTL serial adapter, or direct me to a tuto how to use it and give me directions about the procedure on the tablet. Thank you.


----------



## HoLLy09 (Nov 19, 2019)

*Help pleace Acer b1-730HD*

I have Acer B1-730HD and it is stuck on Intel Inside logo. I bought it that whay. I don't know if the device is rooted or not. I tryed everything i can think about. Tryed to get in the menu to hard reset it with power and volume buttons, tryed dissconect the battery and connect again, tryed to connect to pc but no luck. Some ideas what can i do to make it work again?


----------



## radistr94 (Dec 4, 2019)

good day all,
I have Acer Iconia One 7 b1-790
It does not start in recovery mode and android only in fastboot.
Can anyone make a recovery.img for firmware in fastboot


----------



## pcwizzy37 (Dec 4, 2019)

radistr94 said:


> good day all,
> I have Acer Iconia One 7 b1-790
> It does not start in recovery mode and android only in fastboot.
> Can anyone make a recovery.img for firmware in fastboot

Click to collapse



That tablet isn't even closely related to the Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730/B1-730HD tablet, which this thread is about, that B1-790 has a Mediatek garbage chipset, whereas the B1-730/B1-730HD tablet has an Intel chipset. The Mediatek chipsets are a pain to develop for anyways, so you're out of luck.


----------



## pcwizzy37 (Dec 5, 2019)

HoLLy09 said:


> I have Acer B1-730HD and it is stuck on Intel Inside logo. I bought it that whay. I don't know if the device is rooted or not. I tryed everything i can think about. Tryed to get in the menu to hard reset it with power and volume buttons, tryed dissconect the battery and connect again, tryed to connect to pc but no luck. Some ideas what can i do to make it work again?

Click to collapse



You have to use the serial console to fix it. I should make a thread about it.


----------



## HoLLy09 (Dec 19, 2019)

pcwizzy37 said:


> You have to use the serial console to fix it. I should make a thread about it.

Click to collapse



I'll be waiting for your thread, hope you can help me. It looks like a nice tab if it is working.


----------



## pcwizzy37 (Dec 20, 2019)

HoLLy09 said:


> I'll be waiting for your thread, hope you can help me. It looks like a nice tab if it is working.

Click to collapse



I may have to buy a new one because on my current one, the kickback protection diode went bad and let current flow both ways, so it short circuited the backlight driver and now the backlight doesn't work.


----------



## p3DRu (Oct 17, 2014)

Acer Iconia One 7 B1-730HD​






[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783"]How to ROOT
​Thanks to: social-design-concepts
​[/URL]
Video Review
Video Inside View
Video How to Open

Specifications​​






Full dump from device Android 4.4.2​boot.img
fastboot.img
recovery.img
system.img.gz
OTA Update (Android 4.2 to 4.4)

Download - Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool 1.0
This flash all system dump (Android 4.4) with ROOT
Place the tablet as when it came from the Store, but with ROOT
Work only on Windows 7/8/8.1

Download Intel Tweaker (beta version)
This is beta release for test, need root access and busybox installed on device! This is an app with good optimizations for Intel based devices to get better performance, battery life, e.t.c... Please leave us your comment and what you would like be included in the next version.
Here you got a short video showing you some differences.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbrT6J-0ts&feature=youtu.be



Thank you for Donation, here are the links: 

Donate to p3DRu & vampire74

Donate to SDC

You are welcome to put the *Q&A* and *troubleshooting*
Thanks to: p3DRu - vampir74 - social-design-concepts
www.android-tech.rocks​


----------



## Elect_t (Apr 15, 2020)

*No boot*

Hello,
I've a B1-730HD with Intel.
It doesn't boot.
If I connect it to charger or try to press Power button it only flashes the USB logo with the white bar for about 1/2 second.
If I connect it to USB port it will show up the same USB logo but after a while the bar changes to red.
If I try to press Power button + volume up, it freezes with Intel inside logo.
It must got some software problem as it was only updating apps from playstore but I think it run out of storage.
I'm now downloading the firmware from acer website but I'm sure as I can't open the android reset menu I'll not be able to load the firmware from mSD.
So I'm hopping the V1.0 or 2.1 Acer B1-730HD Repair Tool can help, but I'm not being able to download it from anyware.
Can you provide a new link and comment some procedure to correct recover the firmware?
Regards.


----------



## acid_shivers_hickoxx (Oct 25, 2020)

all links down


----------



## galaxys (Oct 27, 2020)

Not sure what's up with them....


----------



## Deleted member 10883501 (Oct 16, 2021)

.


----------



## pcwizzy37 (Oct 16, 2021)

CabbageRoll said:


> all links are dead, i need flash.xml file... even on archive.org i cannot download....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When I get home at my PC I can upload all of it.


----------



## Deleted member 10883501 (Oct 17, 2021)

.


----------



## Deleted member 10883501 (Nov 2, 2021)

.


----------



## pcwizzy37 (Nov 2, 2021)

CabbageRoll said:


> Are you home yet?  I tried looking for repair tool but all links are dead, tried temporary recovery from here and it keeps saying DEVICE STATUS: UNKNOWN. It's stuck to intel inside logo and does nothing else, no acer logo, no recovery. I need any possible method to repair, be it safe or not, it cannot get much worse than this. I really want to use this tablet again because of a x86 cpu.
> It might also help if you have a flash.xml or flash.json of any intel device (I cannot even find those), then I could maybe make my own...

Click to collapse



I don't even have a motor in my truck yet to go home, resealing and putting a lower miles one in it at a friend's house in another town. Did you try to do this in Linux yet? Almost always will work. What does lsusb say? If you are in Windows and refuse to use Linux, what does Device Manager pick up? I did forget to check last time I was at my house though, sorry about that.


----------



## Deleted member 10883501 (Nov 3, 2021)

.


----------



## pcwizzy37 (Nov 15, 2021)

CabbageRoll said:


> I'm not very familiar with linux but I quickly booted up linux mint in virtualbox and the tablet shows up for about 3 seconds as "Intel Corp. CLOVERVIEW", from when I plug it in until intel inside logo shows up (similar behavior to what happens in intel platform flash tool on windows). But now I have no idea what to do next. Thank you for your help, I will be patient no matter how long it takes.

Click to collapse



Here is a folder with the files you should need. I compressed it with .tar.xz so you will have to use 7-zip to uncompress on Windows.






						B1-730HD_4.4.tar.xz
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## Deleted member 10883501 (Nov 27, 2021)

.


----------



## victoriordachi (Nov 20, 2022)

pcwizzy37 said:


> Here is a folder with the files you should need. I compressed it with .tar.xz so you will have to use 7-zip to uncompress on Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi! I have this tablet and It's stuck at Intel inside boot logo. I can't acces recovery. Can you help me?


----------



## pcwizzy37 (Nov 21, 2022)

victoriordachi said:


> Hi! I have this tablet and It's stuck at Intel inside boot logo. I can't acces recovery. Can you help me?

Click to collapse



You can't get to recovery with the power and volume buttons? Might have to use the serial console insjde to access it. Very small pads need soldered to.


----------



## victoriordachi (Nov 21, 2022)

pcwizzy37 said:


> You can't get to recovery with the power and volume buttons? Might have to use the serial console insjde to access it. Very small pads need soldered to.

Click to collapse



I can't get to recovery using buttons sadly


----------



## victoriordachi (Nov 22, 2022)

pcwizzy37 said:


> You can't get to recovery with the power and volume buttons? Might have to use the serial console insjde to access it. Very small pads need soldered to.

Click to collapse



A new update. I just succesfully flashed latest kitkat firmware with Intel phone flash tool but tablet still not boots. It's stuck at usb icon with a white bar. Still can't acces recovery and droidboot mode.


----------

